# i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?



## izanagi23 (20. April 2017)

*i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Hallo ihr lieben,

das Thema wird euch sicher zum Hals raushängen 
Ich habe vorher noch nie Kontakt zur WaKü gehabt und bin erst neugierig geworden als ich den Artikel "1080ti custom loop EKWB-Wasserkühler" sah.
So... nun bin ich aber 0db Geräuschkulisse gewohnt da der Rechner ausserhalb des Raumes steht(es gibt nichts schöneres).
 Da es optisch was hermacht, kann ich das Wasser Ungetüm nicht unverschämter weise auf dem Flurschrank stehen lassen.
Also muss ich ihn wieder in den Raum zurückholen. 

Nu hab ich mich in den WaKü Guide eingelesen und musste erstmal kotzen, was für ein Aufwand 
Lange überlegt, Kompaktwakü oder lieber Custom. Da ich aber sowohl CPU als auch GPU ertränken möchte und alles leise sein muss.... muss es wohl größte und hochwertiger werden.
Da fährt kein Weg am Cutom Modell vorbei. Mein Kumpel der bereits CPU und GPU geköpft hat und selbst Kompaktwakü besitzt hilft mir bei meinem Umbau.

Dennoch brauche ich auch eure Hilfe, denn ich hab keinen Überblick was ich kaufen muss. Aber ich weiss was ich will 

-GRUNDIDEE-

Meine Idee ist, schonmal Pumpe von den Reservetank zu trennen um ihn im Gehäuse hinten in eine Art Dämmungskiste verstecken, Dämmmaterial gibts ja zu kaufen.
Damit wäre das Pumpengeräusch schonmal minimiert. Der Radiator mit den Lüftern muss hochwertig leise sein.
Das Case ist optimal vorbereitet für WaKü denn ich kann zwei 360-Millimeter-Radiatoren einpflanzen. Was in anbetracht von 1-2 1080ti und eine CPU schon nötig wäre.

Ob es eine zweite 1080ti wird entscheide ich erst später wenn sie ungenügend 4K leistet.


-HARDWARE-

Verbaut wird in einem neuen Lian Li PC-O9WRX Gehäuse:
Asus x99 a-ii
i7 6900k
GTX 1080ti (2x)


-KÜHLUNGBLOCK-

Gekühlt werden sollen die Grafikkarte(n) und die CPU. Muss man die Mainboard Chips wirklich auch kühlen ?
Es muss bereits Platz für eine zweite ti sein, wenn ich erweitere.
Für die CPU soll es ein Kühlkörper mit guter Bewertung sein (weiss oder schwarz/alu). Das beQuiet Silent Loop ist klasse, aber das ist ja ne kompakt wakü. Hätte aber gern dieses Nivau.
Für die Graka hätte ich am liebsten das neue "PHANTEKS Glacier GTX 1080 Ti FE " oder "EK-FC1080 GTX Ti " Nur ist die große Frage... es ist ja eine angepasste geschlossene Kühlung. Und ich wechsel sehr häufig meine Grafikkarten.
Das ist nicht zukunftssicher ne ?   gibts da was vergleichbares was aber upgradefähig ist für andere Nivida Ti´s ??
Und bitte Kupfermaterial, hatte negatives über Alu gehört.


-WASSER-

Das Wasser hätte ich gerne Blau. Ich hatte aber gelesen das gefärbtes Wasser ungesund für das hochwertige Maerial ist. Daher wären UV Schläuche besser korrekt?
Wird dabei ein UV Licht im gehäuse benötigt oder hab ich ne falsche Vorstellung 


-SCHLAUCH-

Ich habe mich gegen die starren Kupfer/Keramic hardtubes entschieden und setze auf transparente Schläuche. Einfach deswegen weil mir die leuchtene Flüssigkeit optisch sehr gut gefällt und es einfacher zu montieren ist.
Für die starren Dinger fehlt meinem Kollegen und mir bisschen die Zeit und auch die Expertise.
Damit die Dinger leuchten sollen es wie erwähnt UV Schläuche sein transparent (oder gibts direkt transparente blaue ?)

-RADIATOR-

Zwei 360-Millimeter-Radiatoren sollten es sein oder? Ich hätte am liebsten einen mit schmalen Lamellen, hatte gutes darüber gelesen. Und auf alle Fälle leise Lüfter.


-PUMPE & RESERVOIR-

Ich hatte gelesen das beim entlüften Luftblasen statt in den Ausgleichsbehälter, direkt wieder von der Pumpe eingesaugt werden. Deshalb sollte die Behälter wohl einen Einlass mit einem Steigröhrchen besitzen.
Ich möchte aber keine Kombi Lösung, weil ich den Ausgleichsbehälter vorne hinter dem Glas haben möchte, die Pumpe jedoch hinten im Gehäuse.
Würde gerne eine große Pumpe nehmen und die ist nunmal lauter. Deshalb will ich sie hinten auf einem Shoggy-Sandwich platzieren und mit Material eeindämmen zusätzlich. Ein eigenes minigehäuse quasi.
Der Behälter soll ebenso leuchten in blau.


-WELCHE 1080ti ?-

Ich hatte immer Zotac Ti´s und frage mich ob ich wirklich ene Founders kaufen muss oder ginge auch eine Custom ? Bei den neuen closed Blocks gehen ja nur die founders.
Als ich in den Tests aber die Benchmarks gesehen habe die bis zu 2000mhz takten, wow, da ist die founders ja nicht verkehrt oder.


-STEUERUNG-

Bei der Steuerung hab ich keine Ahnung, lässt sich das über Asus PWM Profile automatisieren oder was muss ich beachten?
Wie mach ich das eigentlich mit den Anschlüssen, mein Board hat nur einen 4polig  W_Pump Anschluss und einen AMP Lüfteranschluss neben dem PCiE, keine Ahung wozu der gut ist.
Aber in den Spefi steht "PWM/DC-Lüfter werden auf allen Anschlüssen erkannt" die sollen wohl über das UEFI oder externe Software kontrollierbar sein.  hmm

-CPU OC-
An dem Thema bin ich ja gescheitert, hatte auch einen Thread laufen. ich hab wohl die schlechteste 6900k erwischt. Ich bekomme max. 4Ghz mit 80grad hin. Vorher hatte ich 90-95 grad, habe dann einen super-flow Lüftersystem zusammengebastelt und nun sinds 80 grad.
Wenn ich hier durch bin, müsste ich das nochmal angehen. habe hier Sachen gelesen von 4.6Ghz, das glaub ich kaum.



Alles andere an Verbinder, Anschraubtüllen, Fitting, Verlängerung müsstet ihr mir auch empfehlen wenn geht.
Ein Budget gibt es nicht. Ich lege Wert auf Preis-Leistung. Das heisst, keine Artikel zu Mondpreisen die keinerlei Mehrnutzen aufweisen.
Ich bedanke mich fürs lesen und freue mich auf stressfreie Beratung ohne Zoff 

Fazit: Eine WaKü die genug Leistung aber auch sehr leise arbeitet ist gesucht.


----------



## IICARUS (20. April 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKÃ¼ ?*

Hallo, freue mich das dich auch eine Wasserkühlung begeistert.
Wenn du es kühl und leise haben möchtest kommst du nicht an einer modularen Wasserkühlung vorbei.
Aber Achtung, auch wenn dir der Gesamtpreis jetzt egal ist, du wirst dich Wundern wie viel das ganze am ende kosten wird.

Soviel zum Vorwort... 

*1. Große Pumpe, ich habe eine große Pumpe verbaut.... *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es handelt sich um eine Aquastream Ultimate.
Bei mir ist sie auch nicht sichtbar verbaut, daher war mir die Größe egal.
Mit 3000 U/min was an minimaler Drehzahl geht ist sie bei mir nicht aus dem Gehäuse hörbar.
Hierbei leistet sie noch mit meinem Loop 65 l/h. Bei maximaler Drehzahl von 4800 U/min was ich nur zum befüllen und entlüften brauche leistet sie an die 125 l/h.

Natürlich ist die Pumpe mit maximaler Drehzahl hörbar, aber ich empfinde sie immer noch nicht als sehr laut. Aber auf längere Zeit gesehen würde mich dieses Brummen schon stören.

Die Pumpe kann mittels Display gesteuert werden, beispielsweise beim befüllen wenn der Rechner nicht mit läuft und auch mittels Aquasuite Software.
Hier noch ein paar Infos zur Pumpe: Neu: aquastream ULTIMATE - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum
Weitere Infos und Testergebnisse: Test: Aquacomputer Aquastream Ultimate - Details

Das sind meine momentanen Idle Temperaturen und sonstige Werte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Pumpe wird mit Wechselstrom betrieben, daher wird sie nicht über die Spannung geregelt, 12V liegen daher egal was für eine Drehzahl immer an.

Die Pumpe bringt noch einen Virtuelle Durchflusssensor mit denn ich dir aber nicht empfehle.
Kauf dir hierzu lieber den _Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow"_.
Denn der Virtuelle ist zu ungenau und muss mit 14,95 Euro für die Software freigeschaltet werden.

Ein Regelpaket kann auch freigeschaltet werden, kostet 9,99 Euro und damit kannst du dann Lüfter und Pumpe per Wassertemperatur steuern.
Ohne diesem Paket könntest du diese nur manuell einstellen.

Aber es gibt noch andere gute Pumpen wie die D5 oder DDC usw. die auch sehr gut und leise sind.
Aber hierzu muss jemand anderes was berichten, da ich mit diesen Pumpen keine Erfahrung habe.
Nur müsstest du diese Pumpen entweder mit deinem Mainboard steuert(sofern möglich) oder dir ein aquaero 6 LT dazu kaufen um alles auch über die Aquasuite regeln zu können.


*2. Radiatoren... *

Mit nur 2x 360er Radiatoren wirst du nicht leise und auch nicht kühle Temperaturen erreichen.
Besonders nicht wenn 1-2 1080ti verbaut werden sollen und dann noch ein 8Kern Prozessor der dazu noch übertaktet ist.
Hierzu solltest du dir dann Gedanken dazu machen ob nicht noch ein externer Radiator z.B. ein Mora 360 oder 420 Lt dazu kommen soll.

Denn gute Temperaturen mit niedriger Lüfterdrehzahl bekommst du nur mit genug Radiatorenfläche hin.

Ich habe mir solch ein Radiator verbaut und bei mir wird ein geköpfter 6700k und eine 1070er Grafikkarte gekühlt.
Hierbei erreiche ich innerhalb von Spielen eine Wassertemperatur von etwa 29,5 Grad und ein Delta der CPU und GPU von etwa 10 Grad.
Die Lüfter laufen dabei mit einer Drehzahl von etwa 500-600 U/min.

Könnte aber die Wassertemperatur so regeln das die Lüfter nur mit 320 U/min laufen würden, dann würde die Wassertemperatur um die 33-34 Grad liegen.
Delta dann immer noch etwa 10 Grad.

Hier mal ein paar Videos von mir.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jIF-Tlf2PeE:338

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1-HX0FdCM_o:207

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=liQdZg1YqsU:356

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Verbaut sind bei mir 1x420er + 1x 240er Radiatoren intern + wie bereits geschrieben ein Mora 360 Lt.
Das interessante in den Videos sind halt die Drehzahlen der Lüfter bezüglich der Temperaturen.
Wobei ich kein 8 Kern habe und meine 1070er Grafikkarte auch weniger Wärme erzeugen wird.

Meine CPU läuft mit 4,5 Ghz und nur 1,184v.
Als Lüfter habe ich Nocuta verbaut: 2x NC-F12, 3x NC-A14 und 9x NC-P12.
Die sind sehr leise und leisten auch mit geringer Drehzahl gute Kühlleistung.


*3. AGB*

Zum AGB gibt es nicht viel zu sagen, da gibt es halt unterschiedliche schön Ausführungen mit Brunneneffekt usw.
In meinem Fall hat mein _Phobya Balancer 250_ in silver/nickel kein Steigrohr, sonder solch ein sogenanntes "Anti-Cyclone" verbaut.


> Natürlich wurde ein "Anti-Cyclone" eingebaut. Dieses aber mit doppelten Nutzen! Zum Einem soll es Verwirbellungen um Ausgleichbehälter unterbinden, so dass nur blasenfreie Flüssigkeit angesaugt wird. Die andere Funktion ist eine Trennung von Ein- und Auslass, so dass bei einer sehr starken Pumpe nicht gleich die Luftblasen wieder angesaugt werden, sondern aus dem Kreislauf verschwinden können.


Quelle: Phobya Balancer 250 silver nickel | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Ist aber kein echt Glas.

Gibt ja auch echt Glas usw.... da musst du halt schauen was du gerne hättest.
In meinem Fall habe ich mich aus Optische Gründe zu 250ml entschieden, was auch das Befüllen durch die Größe erleichtert.


*4. Grafikkartenkühler.*

Hatte zuvor auch eine Zotac 1070 Extreme verbaut und ein Kühler war für dies Grafikkarte jetzt erst seit Februar überhaupt vorhanden, aber bis heute noch nicht verfügbar.
Da mein Sohn noch eine MSI 1070er verbaut hatte wovon ich problemlos ein Kühler von EK-WB bestellen konnte, haben wir einfach unsere Grafikkarten dazu getauscht.

Sieht so aus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorteil von meinem EK-WB Kühler ist auch das die VRam und Spannungswandler auch aktiv  mit Wasser gekühlt werden.

Kühler für Grafikkarten zu bekommen ist nicht einfach, die meisten sind entweder für die  Founders und sehr viele für EVGA.
Die 1080ti ist aber recht neu, so dass du wenn du nicht lange warten möchtest dir auch eine  Founders  holen solltest.

Denn bei anderen Custom Karten ist ungewiss ob was kommt und wenn, wann.
Zukunftssicher sind solche Kühler nicht, denn die passen normal auf andere Karten nicht mehr.

Es gibt hier nur ein Kühler von Alphacool der hier eine Ausnahme macht, denn bei diesen Kühler ist der GPU-Kühler auf einem Kühlkörper drauf geschraubt was später einfach mit einem neuen Kühlkörper ausgetauscht werden kann.
Nachteil ist aber das der Optisch nicht so gut wie die anderen aussehen und dass Spannungswandler und VRam nicht aktiv mit Wasser gekühlt werden. Denn die werden zum Teil passiv gekühlt, wobei der Kühlkörper die wärme zum teil auch auf den GPU-Kühler mit überträgt.

Das wäre dann zum Beispiel so einer und da ich soeben als Beispiel die Seite aufgerufen habe und dabei diesen neuen Kühler gefunden habe kannst du in der Beschreibung gleich sehen für welche Grafikkarten der geeignet wäre.
Link: Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX TITAN X Pascal / 1080 Ti M02 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | GPU - Komplettkuhler | GPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Da wäre sogar eine Zotac mit dabei... 

Bei anderen Hersteller müsstest du mal selber schauen was Kühler für welche Grafikkartenhersteller für die 1080ti schon existieren.


*5. Schlauch*

Schlauch habe ich ein  Mayhems Ultra Clear in 16/10mm verwendet.
Guter Hersteller ist auch der  PrimoChill.
Habe mich zu einen 16/10 Schlauch entschieden, da der bei engen Biegungen nicht abknicken wie beispielsweise ein 13/10er Schlauch.
Für 13/10 Schlauch müsstest du ansonsten Knickschutz mit verwenden.

Zudem finde ich die Wanstärke von 3mm schöner, da wenn hier Farbe mit ins Spiel kommt der Rand dann so schön schimmert. 

Diese Schläuche enthalten jedoch Weichmacher was sich mit der Zeit auflöst und überall absetzt.
Besonders dein bevorzugter UV Schlauch soll viel davon beinhalten.

Ohne Weichmacher ist der  EK-WB ZMT oder der Tygon Norprene Schlauch zu empfehlen.
Die sind aber nicht durchsichtig, sondern schwarz.

Ansonsten würde ich dir einfach empfehlen mal selbst eine Einkaufsliste zu erstellen und wir schauen dann rein was da noch fehlt und verbessert werden kann.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (20. April 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Wow - großes Lob an IICARUS an den sachlichen Beitrag!

Ihr habt beide aber sehr viele Themengebiete angesprochen, wo soll man da anfangen.  

Grundsätzlich halte ich SLI für eine schönes Sache, aber in der Praxis - aber gut, dass soll hier nicht das Thema sein. 

Ich hätte noch ein paar Ergänzungen da man über die Jahre viel Erfahrung mit diversen Komponenten sammelt. 

PUMPE:
Bisher habe ich immer Aquacomputer Produkte verwendet und war damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden - vor allem die Monitormöglichkeiten sind schlichtweg Referenz. 
Ich bin dann allerdings auf ein Pumpenroundup von Narbennarr gestoßen und somit auf die VPP655 (im Prinzip eine D5 Pumpe). 
Es gibt davon auch Modelle die von Aquacomputer angepasst wurden - siehe Aquatuning (ich verlinke später). 
Beide Welten vereint - eine super starke und extrem leise Pumpe die zudem alle Überwachungsmöglichkeiten bietet. (wie gesagt, heute Nachmittag noch mehr dazu).

Grafikkarten: 
Meiner Erfahrung nach war bei den vorherigen Modellen eine Custom Karte (gerade bei den wirklich großen Chips) ein echter Vorteil. 
Viele vergessen einfach die Spannungswandlertemperaturen. 
Ich hatte ein 980Ti mit leicht aufgebohrter Spannungsversorgung (Gigabyte G1 Gaming) und diese hatte trotz 8 Phasen und sehr kühler Wassertemperatur (28°C) und Chip (max 40°C) weit über 60°C auf der Backplatte gemessen. 
Das ist sicherlich völlig unbedenklich - andererseits zeigten gerade die Referenzkarten der 980Ti bzw. TitanX (Maxwell) hier und da schon wirklich bedenkliche Temperaturen. 
Es gab dazu sogar mal einen Test in der PCGH...

Viel Takt holt man mit einer Customkarte ganz sicher nicht mehr raus - aber der Spielraum (Temperaturen, Powerlimit) und vor allem Dauerhaltbarkeit sollte mit einem guten  Customdesign keines mehr sein. 

Was die Fullblock Kühler betrifft hat IICARUS recht. 
Ich bestelle mittlerweile aber direkt bei EKWB - das geht nach einmaliger Registrierung problemlos. 

Du kannst unter dem EK Configurator übrigens sehen wann die Kühler erscheinen bzw. ob überhaupt welche geplant sind. 
Für die Zotac´s sieht´s schlecht aus (die bekommen dann aber meist sehr spät Serienmäßig einen). 
Ich würde zur Gigabyte (mit 150% = 375 Watt Powertarget) greifen. 

Ich muss los, später ausführlich mehr...


----------



## Meroveus (20. April 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



izanagi23 schrieb:


> -WELCHE 1080ti ?-
> 
> Ich hatte immer Zotac Ti´s und frage mich ob ich wirklich ene Founders kaufen muss oder ginge auch eine Custom ? Bei den neuen closed Blocks gehen ja nur die founders.
> Als ich in den Tests aber die Benchmarks gesehen habe die bis zu 2000mhz takten, wow, da ist die founders ja nicht verkehrt oder.



Wird eine Wassekühlung verwendet so ist die Wahl der "richtigen" 1080 Ti sehr einfach. Nimm die "billigste" die du finden kannst. Das Referenz PCB ist genauso gut wie das 14 Phasen PCB der AMP Extreme (warum siehe unten), nur das du eben die Kosten für Namen und Custom Kühler sparst

Warum Referenz PCB ?

Die 1080 Ti wird durch viele Faktoren limitiert:

- Powerlimit
- Temperatur
- Spannung

und dem wichtigsten -> der Chipgüte !

Die Chipgüte macht allen (wirklich allen) Custom Karten einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Stabilere Spannungversorgung, bessere Kühlung, höheres Powerlimit sind somit obsolet. Geht der Chip nur bis 2000 - 2050 MHz dann hilft auch das beste Custom PCB  mit Monster Powertarget nichts. Das bekommt auch das Referenz PCB gebacken, nur versagt halt bei der Founders Edition die Kühlung kläglich.


----------



## Shutterfly (20. April 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Vorteil der Referenz-Karte wäre auch, dass du einfacher an Kühler ran kommst, da jeder Hersteller Blöcke für Referenz-Designs anbietet. Bei Custom Designs muss man da schon stark aufpassen.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (20. April 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



Meroveus schrieb:


> Wird eine Wassekühlung verwendet so ist die Wahl der "richtigen" 1080 Ti sehr einfach. Nimm die "billigste" die du finden kannst. Das Referenz PCB ist genauso gut wie das 14 Phasen PCB der AMP Extreme (warum siehe unten), nur das du eben die Kosten für Namen und Custom Kühler sparst
> 
> Warum Referenz PCB ?



Grundsätzlich hast du nicht Unrecht, gerade die 1080Ti bietet das vermutlich beste Referenzdesign seit Jahren! Und durch das sehr hoch entwickelte Fertigungsverfahren streuen die Chips nur noch marginal – egal ob selektiert oder nicht (bzw. fraglich was genau das überhaupt sein soll - selektiert). 

Ich empfinde trotzdem noch zwei Punkte als Mehrwert die für ein Customdesign sprechen. 

1.) Die 1080Ti könnte erstmalig seit längerer Zeit im Rechner verweilen sofern kein 4k@100FPS geplant ist – von daher ist Langlebigkeit durchaus ein Aspekt der berücksichtigt werden sollte – und gerade die Billiglösungen vertraue ich in dieser Hinsicht nicht – Karten gehen in den seltensten Fällen aufgrund eines GPU Defekts kaputt – meistens ist es die Stromversorgung (die dann auch gerne mal den RAM oder die GPU mit in den Tod reißt). 

2.) Der Wiederverkauf
Sofern der Aufpreis einer brauchbaren Customkarte nicht zu hoch ausfällt könnte sich dies beim Wiederverkauf durchaus lohnen.   
Ich hadere aber auch mit mir und wenn ich ein Referenzdesign wählen sollte, dann von EVGA die äußerst kulant mit Kühlerwechsel umgehen (bisher einmal erlebt). 

Wie versprochen die Links: 

Pumpe:
Aquacomputer D5-Pumpenmechanik mit PWM-Eingang und Tachosignal | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany



> Meine Idee ist, schonmal Pumpe von den Reservetank zu trennen um ihn im Gehäuse hinten in eine Art Dämmungskiste verstecken, Dämmmaterial gibts ja zu kaufen.
> Damit wäre das Pumpengeräusch schonmal minimiert.



Halte ich für übertrieben bzw. unnötig. 
Die verlinkte Pumpe bzw. alle D5 Pumpen sind bei 50-70 Liter (je nach Aufbau des Loops) unhörbar. Und bekanntlich reicht das völlig aus - die Pumpendrehzahl Temperaturabhängig zu regeln ist einfach nicht notwendig und bringt auch kaum was. 
Die Pumpe auf sogenannte Entkopplungsfüße stellen oder ein Shoggy Sandwich und gut is...



> Mein Kumpel der bereits CPU und GPU geköpft


Ein 6900K zu köpfen geht zwar auch, bringt aber quasi kaum was und das Risiko ist viel zu groß. 
Was meinst du mit GPU köpfen?



> zwei 360-Millimeter-Radiatoren


´
Ist fast schon ein wenig knapp kalkuliert. 
Ein externer Mora ist eine einmalige Investition und kühlt einfach am besten und man ist auch für zukünftige Projekte versorgt. 



> Mainboard Chips wirklich auch kühlen ?


Nein. Die Chipsätze produzieren kaum noch Abwärme - zumindest die modernen ala Z170/Z270. 
Aber selbst beim X99 halte ich das lediglich aus optischen Gründen für diskutabel. 



> Das ist nicht zukunftssicher ne ?  gibts da was vergleichbares was aber upgradefähig ist für andere Nivida Ti´s ??


Zukunftsfähig gibt´s da eher sehr selten. 



> Ich habe mich gegen die starren Kupfer/Keramic hardtubes


Gut so! Das ist definitiv nichts für den Einstieg und frustriert anfangs. 



> Zwei 360-Millimeter-Radiatoren sollten es sein oder?


siehe oben - mindestens. 
Wenn es dennoch beim internen Aufbau bleiben sollte würde ich zu diesen greifen (haben auch sehr gut in der PCGH abgeschnitten). 

Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 360mm Radiator | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Ein abschließendes Wort noch zu den Schläuchen: 
Der größte Vorteil neben der Optik von Hardtubes ist der, das diese nicht verfärben. 
Ich habe quasi alle Schläuche auf dem Markt durch - mit destilliertem Wasser, unterschiedlichen Zusätzen oder Fertigmischungen. 
Früher oder später werden alle milchig oder bräunlich. 
Je tiefer die Temperatur des Wassers (also am besten ein Mora), desto langsamer findet dieser Prozess statt. 

Soweit meine Erfahrungen!


----------



## Shutterfly (20. April 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> Ich hadere aber auch mit mir und wenn ich ein Referenzdesign wählen sollte, dann von EVGA die äußerst kulant mit Kühlerwechsel umgehen (bisher einmal erlebt).



Gilt auch für diverse andere Hersteller, z.B. ASUS, Gigabyte oder PowerColor: Grafikkarten: Garantiebedingungen von Abwicklung bis Kuhlerwechsel (Seite 2) - ComputerBase


----------



## Killermarkus81 (20. April 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Gilt auch für diverse andere Hersteller, z.B. ASUS, Gigabyte oder PowerColor: Grafikkarten: Garantiebedingungen von Abwicklung bis Kuhlerwechsel (Seite 2) - ComputerBase



Ich weiß,das hat sich wesentlich verbessert .


----------



## izanagi23 (21. April 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKÃ¼ ?*

Wow ! erstmal vielen lieben Dank für diesen sehr ausführlichen Erfahrungs und Meinungsaustausch.




IICARUS schrieb:


> Aber Achtung, auch wenn dir der Gesamtpreis jetzt egal ist, du wirst dich Wundern wie viel das ganze am ende kosten wird.


Oh oh... na übertreiben kann ich derzeit nicht  ich hab vor kurzem 7000 Euronen für den OLED und Referenz Lautsprecher verbraten. Da bin ich mal gespannt was die Endsumme sein wird ^^




IICARUS schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um eine Aquastream Ultimate.


Ok Ultimate hört sich ultimativ gut an  ne spass, das was man so erlesen kann hört sich sehr hochwertig und "umfangreich" an.
Jetzt überfordert mich das aber etwas. Diese ganze Regulierung, Displays, Kontrollsoftware.... sind das Dinge die man unbedingt benötigt?
Also ich bin kein Typ der gerne im Gehäuse sitzt, auf Tachos guckt, Schalter regelt etc. 
Ich würde mir wünschen das es, soweit es geht, automatisiert abläuft, die Temparatur misst, selbstständig Pumpe hoch/runter regelt und die Radiatorlüfter hoch/runter dreht. Und zur Not ein Alarmsignal ausgibt.
Verstehst du wie ich das meine ? Ohne ständig zu kontrollieren.

Was kann eigentlich die Asus Board Pumpenanschluss Kontroll Dingens ? Soll doch für Pumpen vorbereitet sein.




IICARUS schrieb:


> Hierzu solltest du dir dann Gedanken dazu machen ob nicht noch ein externer Radiator z.B. ein Mora 360 oder 420 Lt dazu kommen soll.


Aber die 2 360er benötigt man "zusätzlich" auch noch ? :O wahnsinn. Das wird ja ein Orkan von Lüftern.
Kann ich nen Loch durch die Wand machen und den Mora im Nebenraum sezten ?  haha, ne quatsch.
Also dieser Monster Radiator.... boa ich weiss nicht, gefällt mir weniger zu diesem ultra breitem Gehäuse dann noch zusätzlich einen zweiten Tower zu haben.
Aber wenn ihr das schon alle erwähnt muss das ja wohl so sein. Oder kann man auch erstmal mit den Internen testen und dann ausbauen bei Bedarf ?
Ich habe ja nur 360er erwähnt weil es für das Gehäuse so vorgesehen ist. Wenn ihr mir sagt das es noch größer geht, quasi Sandwich mit 6 Lüftern, bin ich dafür offen. Hauptsache es passt ins Gehäuse.
Ich weiss das der hintere Bereich im Gehäuse sehr groß ist, da könnte man doch auch noch einen Radiator reinsetzen. Können wir da nicht kreativ werden ? 




IICARUS schrieb:


> Wassertemperatur von etwa 29,5 Grad und ein Delta der CPU und GPU von etwa 10 Grad.


Was bedeutet Delta der CPU ? 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Meine CPU läuft mit 4,5 Ghz und nur 1,184v.


Wie bitte ?? Hey wie bekommt ihr das immer hin. Ich glaub ich hab pech mit meiner CPU, wobei ich ja Kritiken gelesen habe das der 6900er die schlechteste Wärmeentwicklung hat.
Ich war kurz davor Work und Game Station zu trennen und einen 7700k zu kaufen. Aber dann dachte ich näää da hab ich nachher 4 1080ti noch verbaut und muss zwei Rechner upgraden, das mir echt zu teuer. Dann lieber Wasser.
Aber mir muss auf jedenfall jemand beim OC helfen. Wenn ich es mit meinem Kollegen nicht schön bekomm muss ausm Raum Köln jemand kommen 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Zum AGB gibt es nicht viel zu sagen, da gibt es halt unterschiedliche schön Ausführungen mit Brunneneffekt usw.


Uiii Brunneneffekt  ok ne, komm, wollen mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.
.... was kostet dieser Brunneneffekt ?   

Dein Phobya Balancer 250 ist der Hammer ! total schlicht. In schwarz hätt ich den gern.
Wenn ich statt UV flüssigkeit, UV Schläuche nehme... dann reicht dieser LED Ring um den Behälter zu beleuchten ja ?
Wenn es den Phobya auch in Glas geben würde wäre das nice.

-WENN ES DOCH EXTERN WIRD-
Hier das Watercool Mora3 with 4x180mm Silverstone RL4B - YouTube
seine Lüfter sind sooo leise, ich will genau DAS. den Mora mit 4 180er beQuiet Lüftern. Ich mag das an den großen das sie so leise sind. Aber halt auch langsam. Was sagt ihr ?
Oder eben nur Intern sowas 12 System fans and nearly silent! Find out how! - YouTube
Also erstmal müssen wir interne Option komplett ausschließen, dann überlegen wir was für den Mora, welche 4 Lüfter bzw. Marke es werden soll. Oder gar 8x 180er ?!





IICARUS schrieb:


> Schlauch habe ich ein  Mayhems Ultra Clear in 16/10mm verwendet.


Okey, ja kommen wir nicht dran vorbei über diese Weicheiermacherei. Wie hast du die den zum leuchten gebracht wenn sie keine UV sind ? 




Shutterfly schrieb:


> Vorteil der Referenz-Karte wäre auch, dass du einfacher an Kühler ran kommst,





Meroveus schrieb:


> Wird eine Wassekühlung verwendet so ist die Wahl der "richtigen" 1080 Ti sehr einfach. Nimm die "billigste" die du finden kannst.





Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> Der Wiederverkauf


Das erleichtert mir die Wahl nicht gerade 
Gut, Referenzkarte machen wir uns selber die 2000Mhz und haben schickes Design. Jedoch ein festes Powertarget.
Bei der Custom wären die OC OPtionen höher (right?) und der Verkaufswert höher, aber keine geschlossenen Kühlblöcke und problematisch passende zu finden.
Der Wiederverkauf könnte sich generell erhöhen wenn man die Karte gleich mit dem Kühlblock verkauft als fertige Lösung.




Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> Die 1080Ti könnte erstmalig seit längerer Zeit im Rechner verweilen sofern kein 4k@100FPS geplant ist


Normalerweise haben wir immer einen 12 Monats Takt. Wobei ich mittlerweile auch die erste überspringen und auf die Ti warte.
Hat einfach den Grund das der Wertverlust nur minimal ist nach 12 Monaten und der Aufpreis daher günstig, dafür das man stets up2date ist.
Wenn aber jedesmal ein neuer Kühlblock jetzt hinzukommen, sieht das natürlich etwas anders aus 

100 FPS wird es eh nicht mehr geben. Ich rudere von 90fps zurück auf 60fps da der OLED selbstverständlich nur 60 kann ^^
Bin die letzten Jahre so begeistert gewesen vom TV das die 60fps technisch so aufgewertet werden das sie super flüssig dargestellt werden.
Und ich bin schon echt pingelig was unter 80fps angeht. Aber nach OLED in 4K bei Tomb Raider oder Battlefield sind mir die Zähne rausgefallen.
Das schafft kein Monitor leider. Daher komplett Upgrade diesen Monat 

So, das heisst aber auch.... das ich auf mein Gsync was ich so unglaublich schätze, wieder verzichten muss. Ergo, hab ich schlechtere FPS raten wieder.
Ich möchte aber, ich MUSS konstante 60fps mit v-sync in 4K erreichen. Das wird sich zeigen ob das eine 1080ti schafft.



Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> Ein 6900K zu köpfen geht zwar auch, bringt aber quasi kaum was und das Risiko ist viel zu groß.
> Was meinst du mit GPU köpfen?


Ja das möchte ich auch echt vermeiden. Gut das du erwähnst das ist nicht sein muss.
GPU köpfen war quark, ich meinte custom Kühler montieren.


Wenn wir die letzten Punkte besprochen haben, suche ich nach Hardware und poste sie dann erstmal hier.


----------



## Pelle0095 (21. April 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Moin
2 1080 Ti wird bei 2*360mm Radiator nicht leise. Die Regel ist pro 120mm Radiator 120Watt Abwärme und das ist dann nicht Silent. für Silent sagt mann je nach empfinden 50-75 Watt Abwärme Pro 120mm Radi.
Du kannst natürlich erstmal intern Probieren ob es intern geht. 
Das Delta T GPU gibt die Temperaturdiffernez zwischen Wassertemp und z.B der Grafikkartentemperatur in K(Kelvin) an. Die 29Grad Wassertemperatur von Iicarus sind völlig übertrieben niedrig und nur mit einem Externen Radi zu erreichen. Bis 40 Grad Wassertemperatur ist alles ok nur das die GPU dann halt anstatt 40-45 Grad hat sondern bei 40 Grad Wasser um die 50-55 Grad. Es muss auch nicht gleich ein  Mora sein, es geht auch ein einfacher 360er oder 420er wenn es nicht so wuchtig sein soll. Ein Bild im Anhang wie es bei mir aussieht.
Dein Mainboard kann die Lüfter nach Wassertemperatur steuern, ich würde dir da auch zu einer D5 oder DDC Pumpe raten.


----------



## Chukku (21. April 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKÃ¼ ?*



izanagi23 schrieb:


> Aber die 2 360er benötigt man "zusätzlich" auch noch ? :O wahnsinn. Das wird ja ein Orkan von Lüftern.



Das mit dem "Orkan" ist ein Trugschluss.
Die Lüfterdrehzahl macht in Bezug auf die Lautstärke sehr viel mehr aus, als die Anzahl der Lüfter.
9 Lüfter auf 600rpm sind viel leiser als 1 Lüfter auf 1200rpm. (qualitativ hochwertige Lüfter ohne Schleifgeräusche im Antrieb/Lager vorausgesetzt)

Wie oben schon mehrfach geschrieben wurde: 
Selbst mit einer einzelnen übertakteten 1080Ti kommst du zusammen mit deiner CPU ja schon auf 500Watt Abwärme. Mit einer 2ten GPU werdens dann schon 800Watt oder mehr.
100-120Watt pro 120er Radi geht theoretisch.. ist aber nicht leise. (habe ich selbst... mit 1250 rpm auf den Lüftern. Werde deswegen auch auf externe Radis erweitern).
Da du es ja wirklich sehr leise haben willst, brauchst du unbedingt mehr Radiatorfläche. Und das geht bei deinem Case halt nur extern.


----------



## Meroveus (21. April 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> Ich empfinde trotzdem noch zwei Punkte als Mehrwert die für ein Customdesign sprechen.
> 
> 1.) Die 1080Ti könnte erstmalig seit längerer Zeit im Rechner verweilen sofern kein 4k@100FPS geplant ist – von daher ist Langlebigkeit durchaus ein Aspekt der berücksichtigt werden sollte – und gerade die Billiglösungen vertraue ich in dieser Hinsicht nicht – Karten gehen in den seltensten Fällen aufgrund eines GPU Defekts kaputt – meistens ist es die Stromversorgung (die dann auch gerne mal den RAM oder die GPU mit in den Tod reißt).



- ein Spawa kann durch einen Produktionsfehler kaputt gehen, das kann bei jeder Karte vorkommen, egal ob Ref oder Custom
- ein Spawa wird zu heiß und geht kaputt, bei Luftkühlung durchaus möglich, bei Wasserkühlung auszuschließen



> 2.) Der Wiederverkauf
> 
> Sofern der Aufpreis einer brauchbaren Customkarte nicht zu hoch ausfällt könnte sich dies beim Wiederverkauf durchaus lohnen.



Eine GPU dessen Kühler entfernt wird (zwecks Wakü) und später mit Originalkühler wieder verkauft wird, die hat ohnehin drastisch an Wert oder sogar Garantie verloren (da der Kühler entfernt wurde, vielleicht sogar mit Spuren). Es ist für den Wiederverkauf völlig egal welcher Kühler am Ende dort drauf sitzt (wenn man sie mit Orirginalkühler verkaufen will). Sinnvoller ist das Ding gleich mit Wakü-Platine drauf zu verkaufen, diese wird man bei der nächsten GPU ohnehin nicht mehr nutzen können.



> Ein 6900K zu köpfen geht zwar auch, bringt aber quasi kaum was und das Risiko ist viel zu groß.



Würde ich auch von abraten, da bereits verlötet.



izanagi23 schrieb:


> Das erleichtert mir die Wahl nicht gerade
> Gut, Referenzkarte machen wir uns selber die 2000Mhz und haben schickes Design. Jedoch ein festes Powertarget.



Referenzkarten gehen bis 300 Watt, die niedrigen Temperaturen spielen einem niedrigeren Verbrauch (im Vergleich zu Luft) auch noch zu. Meine Karte (Signatur) verbraucht ~ 240 Watt (RotTR @4K), selbst wenn das PT der Ref Karte zu niedrig ist, dann flash einfach ein Bios einer Karte (Aorus, Extreme) mit höherem PT drauf.

Deshalb die billigste Karte mit Referenz PCB -> Palit GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Founders Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



> Bei der Custom wären die OC OPtionen höher (right?)



Nein, sie könnten, können sie aber nicht, da wie bei allen Karten der Chip der limitierende Faktor ist. Deshalb nützen 14 Phasen und 375 Watt Powertarget ein bisschen mehr als garnichts.



> und der Verkaufswert höher,



Entfernter Kühler bleibt entfernter Kühler (was zum Garantieverlust führen kann oder führt), welcher da im Originalzustand drauf sitzt wird keinen Einfluß auf den Wiederverkaufswert haben. So sehe ich das zumindest.


----------



## IICARUS (21. April 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Die 29Grad Wassertemperatur von Iicarus sind völlig übertrieben niedrig und nur mit einem Externen Radi zu erreichen. Bis 40 Grad Wassertemperatur ist alles ok nur das die GPU dann halt anstatt 40-45 Grad hat sondern bei 40 Grad Wasser um die 50-55 Grad.



Das ist vollkommen korrekt, ich war in meiner Auswahl etwas bekloppt, da mir Kühl nicht kühl genug war.

Bei mir hat es aber was damit zu tun da ich im Wohnzimmer sitze und hinter mir die Sitzgarnitur mit dem Fernseher ist. Dadurch sollte es so leise wie möglich sein, denn selbst wenn ich während der Spiele Kupferhörer tragen sollen meine Familienangehörige nicht beim Fernsehen gestört werden. Ich habe daher mein Ziel erreicht, da mein Rechner selbst mit Last sehr leise ist.

Ein Mora kannst du dir hinstellen überall hinstellen, kommt am ende halt auf den Durchfluss und der Pumpe mit an. Ich würde aber auch zunächst nur interne Radiatoren versuchen, denn ggf. reicht dir dieses ja auch schon aus.

Display...? nein braucht man nicht, es ist nur zum Befüllen einfacher und auch schön zu sehen wie sich nach einem Umbau alles auswirkt und so direkt schon abgelesen werden kann. Da hierzu schon der Durchfluss, die Drehzahl der Pumpe und alles weitere ausgelesen werden kann. Zum befüllen und entlüften muss ich normal nur die Pumpe auf max. Drehzahl setzen und ggf. nur das Entlüftungsprogramm starten.

Die Steuerung selber kann ja mittels Aquasuite vorgenommen werden, so dass dann mit dem Display dazu nichts mehr unternommen werden muss. Die Einstellungen werden aber nicht auf der Software gespeichert sondern direkt auf der Pumpe. So sind die Einstellungen auch dann vorhanden wenn das System nicht mit läuft beim befüllen oder falls Windows neu aufgesetzt werden sollte. Das Display kann auch in der Software bestimmt werden was es tun soll wenn es nicht genutzt wird. Zum Beispiel dimmen oder gar ganz abschalten.

Auf meinem Mora habe ich mich statt für 4x180er Lüfter für 9x 120er Lüfter entschieden, die mich auch mehr gekostet haben. Grund war weil mir berichtet wurde das die 180er mit minimaler Drehzahl immer noch leicht hörbar wären, wo gegen meine NC-P12 mit minimaler Drehzahl gar nicht zu hören sind. Aber ob es jetzt stimmt kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich die 180er noch nicht verbaut habe. Ich hatte mir dazu nur Videos angeschaut um die Lautstärke etwas absehen zu können. In meinem Fall kann ich mittels Mainboard meine Wasserkühlung nicht steuern, daher musste ich auch was haben womit ich alles steuern konnte.

Eine D5 + Top hätte mich nur ein kein wenig weniger als meine Pumpe gekostet, nur dass ich dann noch 100 Euro für ein Aquaero 6 hätte ausgeben müssen.
Habe mich daher auch aus Kostengründen zu der Pumpe entschieden um auch die Aquasiute nutzen zu können.

*Edit:*



izanagi23 schrieb:


> Eine GPU dessen Kühler entfernt wird (zwecks Wakü) und später mit Originalkühler wieder verkauft wird, die hat ohnehin drastisch an Wert oder sogar Garantie verloren (da der Kühler entfernt wurde, vielleicht sogar mit Spuren). Es ist für den Wiederverkauf völlig egal welcher Kühler am Ende dort drauf sitzt (wenn man sie mit Orirginalkühler verkaufen will). Sinnvoller ist das Ding gleich mit Wakü-Platine drauf zu verkaufen, diese wird man bei der nächsten GPU ohnehin nicht mehr nutzen können.


Das ist richtig, aber eine Grafikkarte mit nur einem Wasserkühler ist noch schwerer zu verkaufen.
Bezüglich der Garantie muss man sich die Garantiebedienungen anschauen. Bei EVGA ist dies meist kein Problem und selbst MSI schreibt hier das der Kühler mindestens die gleiche oder besser eine höhere Kühlleistung haben muss. Was ja bei einer Wasserkühlung der Fall ist.



Chukku schrieb:


> Das mit dem "Orkan" ist ein Trugschluss.
> Die Lüfterdrehzahl macht in Bezug auf die Lautstärke sehr viel mehr aus, als die Anzahl der Lüfter.
> 9 Lüfter auf 600rpm sind viel leiser als 1 Lüfter auf 1200rpm. (qualitativ hochwertige Lüfter ohne Schleifgeräusche im Antrieb/Lager vorausgesetzt)


Richtig, bei mir laufen 14 Lüfter auf meinen Radiatoren und mit nur 320 U/min sind sie nicht hörbar.
Erst ab 600-700 U/min sind sie leicht raus zu hören, aber noch recht leise und ab 1100 U/min werden sie gut hörbar oder erst langsam laut.

Mit voller Drehzahl sind sie dann natürlich auch sehr laut.
Natürlich kommt es am ende auf jenes an wie Lautstärke empfunden wird.


----------



## izanagi23 (21. April 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

@Meroveus
zusammengefasst: danke für deine ausführliche Erklärung. Dann machen wir das mit der Referenzkarte die beste Granatiekonditionen erfüllt. Gigabyte wäre mein Gedanke, habe noch zwei 780ti im Zweitrechner und habe nie Probleme mit Gigabyte. 

@IICARUS
Ja dann werden wir erstmal nur intern umsetzen. Krass, ich hätte echt gedacht wenn so ein riesen externen hat das dann die internen überflüssig wären.
Mit der Lüfterauswahl bin ich nu aber total unsicher, die Videos waren schon sehr faszinierend bezüglich der 180er, aber ob das unter Last war erkennt man nicht. Muss da nochmal recherchieren. Sind beQuiet denn zu empfehlen für einen Mora oder sind die Noctua besser. Was ist eigentlich aus Papst Lüfter geworden 


Die Aquastream Ultimate hat 3-25W und die D5 hat 23W. Heisst das das die D5 einen festen Wechselstrom hat und nicht reguliert werden kann und die Aquastream  hingegen variable arbeitet und regulierbar ist 3-25W ? Oder verdreh ich da was.
Hier steht das die Aquastream 300L. und die D5 1500L. pumpen kann. Das ist ne riesen Differenz,... ist das zu beachten ?!

Benötigt die Pumpe ein externes Netzteil? Denn es wird als Zubehör angeboten.

Welchen CPU Kühlkörper nehmen wir eigentlich... hm.
Heute Nacht bin ich erst wieder am Rechner.


----------



## IICARUS (21. April 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKÃ¼ ?*

Die Aquastream hat ihren Ursprung von der Eheim1046 als Tauchpumpe aus dem Aquarium Bereich.
Die Eheim läuft mit Wechselstrom was sich mit der Aquastream nicht geändert hat. Um die Eheim bzw. die Vorgänger der Aquastream Ultimate auch mit einem PC betreiben zu können war ein "Controller" (Netzteil) notwendig. Da ja das Netzteil Gleichstrom liefert. Dieser Controller ist bei der  Aquastream Ultimate im Gehäusedeckel der Pumpe gewandert. Daher benötigt die Aquastream Ultimate nur einen SATA-Stromanschluss des Netzteils.

Die D5 arbeitet nicht mit Wechselstrom, denn die D5 kann auch per Spannung oder PWM Signal geregelt werden.
Da die Aquastream Ultimate mit Wechselstrom arbeitet kann sie nicht per Spannung geregelt werden, daher liegt ganz gleich welche Drehzahl immer 12V an...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie du aus meinen Bilder ersehen kannst verbraucht meine Pumpe bei maximaler Drehzahl  7,6 Watt.
Beim hochstellen von min. auf max. waren es kurzzeitig 8 Watt.

Laut diesem Testbericht leistet die D5 mit max. Drehzahl mehr Durchfluss.
Test: Aquacomputer Aquastream Ultimate -  Leistungsmessungen

Die maximale Drehzahl wird aber in der Regel nur zum befüllen und entlüften benötigt und alles was ab 40 l/h mit niedriger Drehzahl sind normal ok.
Mit min.Drehzahl habe ich mit meinem Loop 65 l/h, bei max. Drehzahl 125 l/h und reicht mir daher vollkommen aus.

Dieses  300L vs. 1500L kannst du in der Realität ehe vergessen, da alles am ende auf deine Komponente ankommt und wie groß dein Loop ist.


----------



## izanagi23 (25. April 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

ich schreibe noch zurück  bin gerade in renovierarbeiten


----------



## Chukku (25. April 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Ein externes Netzteil brauchst du für den normalen Betrieb der Pumpe nicht.

Aber es kann beim Befüllen des Loops ganz praktisch sein.

Hintergrund: Du darfst den PC nicht starten, bevor der Loop (besonders der CPU Kühler) nicht mit Wasser gefüllt ist.
Der Loop füllt sich aber nur mit Wasser, wenn die Pumpe Läuft.
Und die Pumpe läuft normalerweise nur, wenn der PC läuft.

Um die Pumpe ohne den PC zu starten brauchst du entweder ein zusätzliches Netzteil oder du musst alle Stromversorgungs-Stecker deines normalen Netzteils vom Mainboard abziehen, die Pumpe ans normale Netzteil anschliessen und dieses dann überbrücken.
Wenn du weisst, welche Pins du überbrücken musst, dann mit einem Stück Draht. Wenn nicht, dann einfach mit sowas Phobya ATX-Uberbruckungsstecker (24 Pin) - Schwarz | Zubehor / Ersatzteile | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany.


----------



## izanagi23 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Hi, da bin ich wieder. Weiter gehts.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Sicherheit aus. Wenn der Rechner über Nacht oder gar ein ganzes Wochenende durchrendert ohne meine Anwesenheit, bin auch mal 2 tage weg. 
Was passiert wenn etwas platzt und es einen Kurzschluss gibt. Fackelt da nicht die Bude ab  :O oder sind die Sicherung im Netzteil zuverlässig ? Also im Worst Case.


 Meine geplante Kaufliste:


*--Kühler für 6900k--*
AquaComputer Cuplex Kyros NEXT LGA 2011(V3) Acryl/Nickel
70€


*--Kühler für 1080ti--*
PHANTEKS Glacier G1080Ti Gigabyte Gaming
für die neue Custom "Gigabyte 1080 Ti Gaming OC" ! Ganz neu rausgekommen. Ist das zu empfehlen? anstatt die Founders.
xxx€ gibt noch keinen deutschen Lieferanten

Alternativ:
EK-FC1080 GTX
120€


*--Pümpchen--*
Phobya DC12 260 PWM
40€
Diese fand ich interessant da sie viel pumpt und über PWM steuerbar ist. Und gut in den Bench war.

Alternativ kämen diese drei:
Laing DDC 1T Plus PWM
Alphacool Laing DDC310
Aquacomputer aquastream - Ultimate


*--Radiator--*
2x Alphacool NexXxoS ST30
70€

Alternativ:
Phobya G-Changer V.2 Full Copper
100€


*--Ausgleichsbehälter--*
Phobya Balancer 250
35€


*--6 Lüfter für zwei 360er Radiator--*
Nach Erfahrungsberichten die B12 die leisesten, Top weil weiss zu meinem Board und Inneneinrichtung passt. Hoffe 57 m3/h reicht??
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-1 120er 800 U/min *8 dB*

Wenn nicht gäbe es noch diese
Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12-PS 120er 600-1500 U/min *7-23 dB*
genauso leise, haben aber Puffer nach oben.
17€

Alternativ:
be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM 120er 1450 U/min 16.4 dB
18€
oder die Silverstone, wie sind die Flüssigkeitslager so ?! Noch nie einen gehabt.

Bei einer 180er variante (Extern):
Enermax T.B.Vegas Quad 180er 600-1200 U/min 15-20dB


*--Schläuche--*
PrimoChill Schläuche mit UV sollen wohl innovativ sein, da sie besonders glatt und neue PVC-Mischungsformel haben.
Es gibt Noname Schläuche die sind transparent, aber unter UV leuchten sie. Was ist denn besser... Farbig-Halbtransparent oder Klar-Transparent mit UV ?
Es gibt auch weiße Schläuche die erst unter UV blau leuchten. macht das was her wenn man das Wasser garnicht mehr sieht ? (wenn mans genau nimmt ist wasser ja auch klar )
Boa ich weiss nicht... bei tageslicht blau,weiss oder transparent... hmmm


*--Zubehör--*
Ich müsste wissen was für Materialien ich benötige zur Befestigung. Welche Anschlüsse, Verbinder, den ganzen Kram halt.


Meine Entscheidung basiert aus einem Teil euren Vorschlägen und vielen testberichten die ich gelesen habe.


@chukku kein problem ich hab Netzteile noch jede Menge hier ^^ machen wir das so.
@IICARUS ok die Pumpe muss also eher im Minimalgebrauch stark pumpen ja? Wenn jetzt wirklich nen Mora hinzukommt muss sie einige Meter blubbern.
Ich hab für den Fall des Externen Radiators tatsächlich vor den Schlauch durch die Wand ins Nebenzimmer zu führen 30cm.


----------



## Pelle0095 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Moin
Wie schon geschrieben, ist 2*360er für 2 1080ti und deiner 150-200Watt CPU einfach zu wenig, gerade da du es sehr leise haben willst kommst du wohl um einen MO-RA oder anderes nicht herum. Das Gehäuse ist zwar sehr schön und auch Wakü geeignet aber eben nicht für so eine große.
Zur Sicherheit: wenn wirklich Mal Wasser auslaufen sollte und irgendwas kaputt geht, schaltet sich der PC oder das NT ab. Ein Netzteil kann ja auch ohne Wakü kaputt gehen.
Wenn bei einer Wakü die Pumpe ausfällt steigt sehr schnell die CPU/GPU Temperatur und je nachdem fängt eine an zu drosseln. Im BIOS müsste man auch maximale Templimits festlegen können, die dann zum Abschalten führen sollen. Es gibt auch Lüftersteuerungen die Alarmsignale rausgeben, das ist mMn bei deinem Board aber nicht nötig.

Ich hatte selber eine Phobya Pumpe und würde die dir nicht empfehlen, sie ist laut und muss sehr weit gedrosselt werden was dann bei 2 Grafikkarten auf den Durchfluss geht.

Eine normale D5 ist für deine Zwecke die beste Wahl, sie ist super Leise und hat Leistung ohne Ende.
Die D5 kommt aus dem Heizungsbau und ist daher auf den Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt.


----------



## Chukku (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



izanagi23 schrieb:


> *--Kühler für 1080ti--*
> PHANTEKS Glacier G1080Ti Gigabyte Gaming
> für die neue Custom "Gigabyte 1080 Ti Gaming OC" ! Ganz neu rausgekommen. Ist das zu empfehlen? anstatt die Founders.
> xxx€ gibt noch keinen deutschen Lieferanten
> ...



Also du solltest nicht versuchen, den EK-FC1080 GTX auf eine 1080 Ti zu schrauben 
Dafür gibts ja den  EK-FC1080 GTX Ti

Auch von EKWB gibt es inzwischen Wasserblocks für einzelne 1080Ti Custom Modelle.
Ob sich das lohnt ist so eine Sache.. der einzige Vorteil, den du durch ein Custom Modell bekommen würdest, wäre das höhere Power Target.
Ich würd an deiner Stelle eher bei der FE bleiben.


----------



## izanagi23 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Nabend, da ist er frech der Chukku  ich hab das "ti" vergessen.
Ich werd erstmal keine zweite ti holen sondern 4k mit nur einer probieren. Allein deswegen find ich die Option Powertarget nicht verkehrt oder?
Im Zweifel wird dann nachgerüstet inkl. Mora.

Nu steh ich aber dann vor der Frage welche ti. Meine Kollegen haben sich jetzt die neue MSI Gaming geholt. Von allem Kompromiss die beste Karte bei 2 Slots. Da ich aber auf Lüfter nichts gebe kann mir das Slotproblem egal sein.
EK bringt einen Block für die Auros, aber ist es die normale oder die xtreme version. Wobei ich mir die 50euro sparen kann für 45+ Mhz. Oder anders gesagt ich kann gleich die "1080 Ti Gaming OC" nehmen und dazu das PHANTEKS Glacier.
Ich weiss nicht warum, aber die Founders kosten genausoviel wie die Customs, das war letztes Jahr aber anders.

Spricht etwas gegen die Phanteks? weil ich sie optisch hübscher finde. Die C350i find ich auch hübsch, deswegen hol ich mir direkt auch den CPU Block für meine 6900k 
Nur noch die Frage.... WO und wann gibts das Glacier für die Gigabyte Gaming ^^

@Pelle
bist du dir sicher das du auch die Phobya DC12 260 meinst? Die ist im hardwaremax Test leiser als die D5.
Wenn wir die Aquacomputer D5 USB meinen. Die D5 regelt nicht über PWM sondern eigenen Sensor-Regelelektronik oder hab ich das missverstanden.
Ich bin mit der Pumpe noch völlig unentschlossen. Im Zweifel doch eine Aquastream XT, aber ich möchte nicht das die Pumpe die ganze Zeit vollgas gibt und zuviel Strom verbraucht.


Wenn wir das haben brauch ich nur noch Tipps zu den Anschluss Teilen um alles zusammenzubauen.


----------



## Chukku (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Joa, wenn der Aufpreis nicht allzu gross ausfällt, ist das höhere PoweTarget natürlich nice to have. 
Besonders, weil du die entsprechend höhere Abwärme mit der WaKü ja auch vernünftig wegbekommst.

Aber wie gesagt: musst du selbst wissen, ob du dafür den Aufpreis und die schlechtere Verfügbarkeit (der Karte und des Blocks) in Kauf nimmst.
Wenn, dann lohnt es sich aber nur mit den Karten, die wirklich ganz "in die Vollen gehen". Also Gigabyte Aorus oder Zotac Amp Extreme mit ihren 375W und mehr.
MSI Gaming und Asus Strix machen ja auch schon bei 330W dicht.. das lohnt sich dann nicht wirklich.


Die Frage ist dann nur, wann die passenden Blocks zu den beiden Karten kommen,
Laut Geizhals gibt es den Phanteks Glacier in Deutschland jedenfalls noch bei keinem Händler.
Und für die Zotac wüsste ich jetzt nicht einmal ob überhaupt schon ein Hersteller einen Block angekündigt hat.


----------



## Pelle0095 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Über den Stromverbrauch einer Pumpe solltest du dir keine Gedanken machen, Die Grafikkarte und die CPU sind die Stromfresser.
Ich hatte die Phobya DC 220 und die hat Vibriert wie Sau. Das wird mit der DC 260 nicht anders sein.
Es gibt sehr viele User die eine D5 wie z.b diese hier haben und sie als die leiseste Pumpe empfinden.
Alphacool VPP655 - Single Edition | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Der Vorteil bei diesen Pumpen ist, das sie über einen Poti am Boden auf die gewünschte Drehzahl eingestellt warden können und so ohne Problem die ganze Zeit laufen.

Alternativ kannst du auch eine DDC 310 nehmen und die in Verbindung mit einem Aqualis DDC AGB in der hinteren Kammer auf einen Shoggy stellen.
Alphacool Laing DDC310 - Single Edition - schwarz | DDC Pumpen | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Aquacomputer aqualis DDC 150 ml, G1/4 | Aqualis System | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Die DDC ist etwas Hochfrequenter als die D5 die etwas tiefer klingen soll aber leichter zu drosseln ist. Von PWM rate ich dir ab. Es ist einfach nnicht nötig und macht her Probleme.


----------



## ludscha (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



> Spricht etwas gegen die Phanteks? weil ich sie optisch hübscher finde. Die C350i find ich auch hübsch, deswegen hol ich mir direkt auch den CPU Block für meine 6900k
> Nur noch die Frage.... WO und wann gibts das Glacier für die Gigabyte Gaming ^^



Wen Dir Qualität wichtig ist, dann keinen Phanteks Clacier

Bei mir lag er zur Ansicht und ging postwendend zururück.

War zwar für die normale 1080er aber ich denke der für die 1080 TI sieht nicht besser aus.

Hier der Link     Qualität Phanteks Glacier G 1080



MFG
ludscha


----------



## izanagi23 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

@Chukku
Der Block für die Aorus ist ja noch nicht raus, soll im Mai kommen. Ach und dann gibts ja die Aorus und Aorus Xtreme.
Wollte ja die Gaming OC. Weisst du welch Powertarget die hat? ich bin zu blöd das zu ergoogeln.



Dieser Aufsatz "Eisdecke D5 Aufsatz " der auf die Pumpe kommt, wozu ist der ? braucht man so etwas? Sieht aus wie ein Verteiler um zwei Komponenten in Parallel Schaltung zu betreiben.
Darüber haben wir auch noch garnicht gesprochen, macht man Reihen oder Parallel ? Von der Logik her wäre Reihe ja blödsinnig das warmes Wasser der folge Komponente zu verabreichen.
Auf Bildern sieht man aber jetzt auch kein völlig autark arbeitendes System... ich sehe wie von der Pumpe in den CPU Block, von dort in einen Radiator, von dort in die Graka, von dort in einen zweiten Radiator und von dort wieder zur Pumpe.
Könnte man auch von der Pumpe eins zur Graka und eins zur CPU und dort jeweils weiter in den Radiator ??
Gedanklich gebe es auch die Variante das von Graka und CPU  beide in den selben Radiator laufen und von dort in einen zweiten Radiator und dann erst zur Pumpe zurück.

Welche Variante ist denn nun die physikalisch richtige ?!

Was wäre eigentlich wenn ich auf die internen Radiatoren komplett verzichte und nur den Mora extern laufen lasse, schafft der das alleine ? Oder auf den Mora noch einen mittleren draufsetze.
Weil dann könnt ich den durch den Nebenraum schleusen und hätte garkeine Radiatoren im Gehäuse.

@Pelle
Hast mich überredet mit der D5, aber das neuste Modell: Alphacool Eispumpe VPP755
Mehr Leistung, weniger Strom(jetzt lach nicht ^^) 
Und die soll über PWM jetzt genauso gut steuerbar sein wie mit Drehpoti. Die arbeiten Hand in Hand.
Aaaaaber jetzt las ich hier im Forum das sau viele Probleme hatten mit der neuen 755 und deshalb die VPP755 V2 empfohlen wurde.
Chukku hattest du nicht die V2 ??

Oke, braucht man da jetzt so ein TOP oben drauf oder geh ich von der Pumpe zu meinem AGB den ich separat setzen möchte.


@ludscha
waren das da auf der Oberfläche farbspritzer oder was hast du da bemängelt ?


PS: was ist das für ein Spermo Zeug in dem Wasser das sich bewegt?? >>> In Win H-Tower ready for CES 2016 - YouTube


----------



## Pelle0095 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

So ein Aufsatz wird benötigt ohne geht es nicht. Die Pumpe hat keine Anschlüsse und ist nackig das kannst du auf den Bildern erkennen.
Ich habe die VP775 auch und sie ist schon ein paar Mal beim Booten nicht angegangen. Von dieser Erfahrung her kann ich die Pumpe jetzt nicht ruhigen Gewissens empfehlen. Auch mit einer VP665 wirst du sehr glücklich werden, gerade da sie in der hinteren Kammer ist wirst du sie nicht hören.
Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit die Pumpe mit AGB an den MO-RA zu bauen, dann hast du natürlich absolute Stille im Gehäuse (1,2 Lüfter ja noch)

Reihenschaltung ist die bessere Wahl. Die Kühler haben jeder einen anderen Widerstand und das Wasser geht den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes, wenn du Pech hast wird dann deine CPU nur sehr wenig Durchfluss haben.

Ein MO-RA reicht vollkommen aus um auch 2 Grafikkarten zu kühlen.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SpatteL (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Das Wasser in dem Video ist Mayhems Aurora und nicht für den Dauerbetrieb geeignet.

Kreislauf immer in Reihe.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Interne Radiatoren brauchst du nicht zwingend mit einem Mora, aber du wirst den Rechner dann nicht ohne den Mora betreiben können.
Splitten ist wie @Pelle0095 schon richtig sagt nicht gut.

Der Durchfluss ist auch so schnell da mache es ehe kein großen Unterschied, da das Wasser damit immer etwas gering aufgewärmt wird.
In meinem Fall habe ich zwei interne Radiatoren und auch einen Mora Externen.

Hätte auch nach der CPU zur Grafikkarte führen können und das ist es im Prinzip bei mir auch.
Denn meine Schnellanschlüsse die hinten raus gehen können in sich wieder zusammen gesteckt werden und dann würde der Loop oben nach der CPU hinten raus gehen und unten wieder rein und dann geht es zur GPU und zum Schluss zum AGB. In diesem Sinn wird mein Loop zunächst intern von den zwei Radiatoren abgekühlt geht dann direkt zur CPU, geht dann hinten raus zum Mora. Dort wird das Wasser wieder etwas herunter gekühlt und geht dann wieder rein zur GPU.

Der Loop ist aber so schnell so das es wahrscheinlich nicht viel ausmachen wird.
Aber bei mir sah es Optisch auch so besser aus und meine Schlauchwege waren so besser und kürzer, weshalb ich mein Loop auch so verbaut habe.


----------



## izanagi23 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Okey wenn ich also ohne Innenradiator nur den Mora betreibe, dann geht ja das Wasser zuerst an die CPU und dort weiter zur GPU und eventuell von dort zur zweiten GPU und dann erst zurück zum Mora.
Ist das Wasser dann nicht von der CPU schon zu heiss ? So das die GPU garnicht mehr kühles Wasser bekommt. Ich versuch mir das gedanklich vorzustellen. bei nur einem Mora.

@IICARUS
das ist natürlich gut das du das frische Kaltwasser direkt erstmal der GPU gibst und dann erst über Radiator weiter zur CPU.  Sollte die GPU immer Prio haben ?
Aber in meinem Fall würde es halt bedeuten das die CPU dann das heisse Wasser aus der GPU bekommt, das blöd. Mit dem Solo Mora müsste ich wirklich wissen was Priorität hat.
Ich hätte jetzt Mora -> CPU -> GPU -> Mora,  spontan gewählt.

Durch das Mauerwerk sind es 30cm, also bräuchte ich ca. 70cm zusätzliche Länge. Ist das okey für die Pumpe ?

@Pelle
die Pumpe kam mir auch erst komisch vor mit ihrer Öffnung ^^ aber ihr sagtet ja das sie ursprünglich aus der Aquaristik kommt.


----------



## SpatteL (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Mit nur einem Radi hat man da nicht viele Möglichkeiten.
Entweder die GPU bekommt das "warme" Wasser der CPU oder anders herum.
So viel Wärme ist das aber nicht, wie du dir das wahrscheinlich vorstellst.
Bei mir ist das Wasser vor der  CPU bei etwa 31°C und nach der GPU (ohne etwas dazwischen) bei etwa 37°C (nach etwa 1h Mass Effect).
Also beide zusammen bringen 6K ins Wasser -> im einfachsten Fall 3K pro Komponente.
Und ob jetzt die CPU oder die GPU 3K wärmer oder kälter ist, spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## Chukku (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



izanagi23 schrieb:


> @Chukku
> Der Block für die Aorus ist ja noch nicht raus, soll im Mai kommen. Ach und dann gibts ja die Aorus und Aorus Xtreme.
> Wollte ja die Gaming OC. Weisst du welch Powertarget die hat?



Die Gaming OC hat das gleiche Power Target wie die Founders Edition. Also 250W voreingestellt und maximal 300W, wenn es auf 120% hochgeschraubt wird.
Sie hat ja auch "nur" einen 8Pin + einen 6Pin Stromanschluss. Damit "darf" sie nach PCI Spezifikation gar nicht mehr als 300W ziehen.
Ich weiss es jetzt nicht mit absoluter Sicherheit aber ich würde sogar schätzen, dass das PCB komplett dem Referenzdesign basiert.


----------



## izanagi23 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



SpatteL schrieb:


> So viel Wärme ist das aber nicht, wie du dir das wahrscheinlich vorstellst.


 danke für den Hinweis, das hab ich mir tatsächlich anders vorgestellt. Dachte das Wasser wäre um die 50grad heiss, weil die Pumpen Spezi etwas angeben von 60grad max temp. Okey dann ist ja alles gut 

Das Case ist bestellt. Ich warte jetzt auf die Verfügbarkeit der Graka Blöcke.
Und diese Anbauteile wie Deckel und Schlauchanschlüsse muss ich mir mal durchlesen.

edit: was ist mit der Asus OC Strix ? Die hat 2x8 Pin und ist mit EK Block bereits verfügbar. Und Asus duldet Kühlerwechsel und OC über seine Tweak.
Ist zwar nur die normale Strix und nicht die OC Strix, aber Übertakten wollen wir doch eh selber.
Den Kühler gibts bei EK aber nicht mehr aktuell, die schreiben von 10+ Tagen. Der einzige der sie hat ist "performance-pcs" ein amerikanischer Shop.
Keine Ahnung wie lange die Reise hier hin dauert ob sich das lohnt. Ausserdem weiss ich nicht welches Zubehör ich dazu brauche. Z.b. diesen Terminal ?!?!

edit 2: ich habe die Glacier G1080Ti Asus Strix bei Phanteks zum bestellen gesehen für 150$ das sind 135€. Hierzulande wird sie 160€ kosten.
Das gute ist, man kann die original Backplate nutzen.  habe alle Partner Händler in UK, Belgien,Holland,Dänemark,Germany durchgeforstet, niemand bietet sie in EU an. Nur phanteksUSA.
Und beim Bestellvorgang wurd mir gesagt sie liefern nicht nach Germany   epic fail.


----------



## Pelle0095 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

PCGH hat ja alle 1080ti auch mit OC getestet, da kannst du ja gucken ob die Costom soviel besser sind als die Referenz und dann entscheiden welche du nimmst. Wenn es dafür einen Kühler gibt.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## izanagi23 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



> Unfortunately we only ship orders within the United States. A shipment of blocks should be arriving to Europe very soon.


Phanteks müsste also bald kommen. Bestimmt sau teuer.


Die EK kann ich aus Ami einfliegen, kostet aber bei einem Hardwarehändler inkl. Versand dann 185$. 170 € statt 150 .... Zuviel Aufpreis.
Sag mal spinn ich oder hat EK auf seiner Seite den Preis angehben auf 180 $ ?!?!


----------



## Chukku (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Du meinst den Block für die Asus Strix?

Bei EKWB musst du immer aufpassen, welches Lieferland aktuell bei dir eingestellt ist.
Wenn du dich da einmal eingeloggt hast, speichert er das irgendwie über cookies oder so ab.

Über meinen Heimrechner bekomm ich andere Preise angezeigt als am Arbeitsrechner, weil bei meinem Heimrechner schon hinterlegt ist, dass ich in der Schweiz sitze.

Für den Block der Asus Strix 1080Ti werden mir aktuell 106,52€ angezeigt... Das ist wegen "Delivery: Switzerland" allerdings der Preis ohne Steuern und Zoll.


----------



## izanagi23 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Ach krass damit hab ich ja garnicht gerechnet. Danke für den Tipp. Jetzt sind es 126€ ^^
Aber haben sie nicht auf Lager, wer weiss wieviele Wochen sowas dauert. Trau ich mich nicht, nachher bekommt der deutsche die Dinger am Montag und ich warte 3 Wochen.
Aber die Strix ist sowieso Geschichte  hab vorhin gelesen das die ein Powerlimit hat und nicht wirklich viel mehr Leistung bringen kann,

Wie es scheint gibt es garkeine Karte die die stabil übertaktet läuft. Im Bericht las ich gerade das die neue Gigabyte Aorus das selbe Poblem wie die Strix hat, das sie schnell runtertaktet.
Oder nehme ich das zu ernst jetzt. Wir wollen ja keinen Pokal gewinnen, aber bisschen was OC muss ja sein wenn wir den Aufwand betreiben.
Die Wahl der Qual... ich glaub das wird nch Wochen so gehen


----------



## Chukku (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Alle 1080Ti haben ein PowerLimit.. die Frage ist nur, wie hoch es liegt.

Die Founders Edition und einige "günstige" Custom Modelle regeln schon bei 300W ab.
Soll heissen: sobald die Karte 300W zieht, taktet sie herunter um diese Verbrauchsgrenze nicht zu überschreiten.

Die MSI Gaming X und die Asus Strix dürfen sich immerhin schon 330W genehmigen, bevor sie heruntertakten.

Die Palit (super-) Jetstream gehen bis 350W

Die Zotac Amp! Extreme und die Gigabyte Aourus gehen bis 375W oder sogar noch ein wenig höher.

Das hat aber alles Vor- und Nachteile...
Ein höheres Powerlimit lässt die Karte ihren OC-Takt unter Vollast stabiler halten, erzeugt aber auch viel mehr Hitze und damit Lautstärke beim Kühlen.

Schau dir einfach mal ein paar dieser Videos von PCGH an.
Da verstehst du dann recht schnell, wie es sich bei den 1080Ti mit den verschiedenen Limits verhält:

Durchsuchen Sie jetzt PC Games Hardware


----------



## Pelle0095 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Die habe doch auch eine Founders von Caseking auf Wasser umgebaut getestet, ist ein schöner Vergleich.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## izanagi23 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Schau ich mir nochmal an.
Ich hab gestern mein Equipment in den neuen Tower montiert. Die Lüfteranlage ist das schlimmste was ich je gesehen habe, oder anders gesagt man merkt das es ein reines Wakü Gehäuse ist.
Im Bios bzw. im Idle hab ich CPU Temps von 45grad. Mainboard 60grad, Grafikkarte 50grad. Im Idle !
Die Glas Front ist sehr heiss, das Metallgehäuse hinten ist super heiss. Und das im Idle, das ist schon ne Nummer.

Nach 2sek. Prime hat die CPU sofort 95grad. Kein Wunder da kein Lüfter Luft reinbläst und quasi eine Hermetosphäre herrscht 
Habe aber keine Lust für die Zwischenzeit Lüfter zu montieren. Dennoch, sehr eigenartiges Lüfterkonzept. Ich hoffe das Wakü System kommt damit klar.
Ich werd auf jedenfall unten am Boden 2 Lüfter montieren die aus dem Fuss Frischluft nach oben jagt und unterstützend noch einen Lüfter an der Decke mittig das rauspustet. damit das mainboard mal bisschen Sauerstoff bekommt.


----------



## Chukku (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Ja bei dem Case nützen die 3 Lüfter in der Mitte des Gehäuses natürlich reichlich wenig, wenn nicht an anderer Stelle irgendwo noch aktiv Freischluft reinbefördert wird.
(ich hab das Lian-Li PC-O11 und hab dort das gleiche Problem.)

Aber trotzdem ein kurzer Hinweis, weil du den Screenshot des BIOS mit angehängt hast:
Im vielen (nicht allen) BIOSes läuft die CPU alles andere als im "Idle". Oft liegt dort schon eine erhebliche Last an der CPU an, auch wenn ich keine Ahnung hab, was die da schon arbeitet.

Meine Wassergekühlte CPU erreicht im BIOS gerne mal 60° und mehr.
Das kann man also als Referenzwert nicht heranziehen, weil man nie genau weiß, welche Last eigentlich grad anliegt.
Sofort 95° bei Prime ist natürlich trotzdem zu viel.

Falls du noch ein paar Tage bei der Luftkühlunge bleiben willst, würde ich an deiner Stelle mal versuchen, die 3 Lüfter umzudrehen.
Ich denke es macht mehr Sinn, wenn sie die Luft aus der Nebenkammer in die Hauptkammer blasen, als anders herum.

Weisst du schon, wie du die Radiatoren in dem Gehäuse anordnen willst?
Einer oben und einer unten auf den Boden?


----------



## izanagi23 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



Chukku schrieb:


> Im vielen (nicht allen) BIOSes läuft die CPU alles andere als im "Idle".


Das wusst ich garnicht. Danke für den Hinweis.

Radiatoren im Gehäuse? garnicht, wir hatten uns doch geeinigt das wir keine internen Radiatoren nehmen sondern alles extern an den Mora weiterleiten.


Zum Powerlimit nochmal kurz, ich bezieh mich da auf computerbase die zur Asus Strix schreiben das diese 200Mhz mehr leistet im OC-modus sie aber auch nur teilweise halten kann durch das Powertarget. da benötigt man wieder externe Tools um auf 120% zu pushen.
Und wenn man die Founders mit Power & temp Target maximiert ist die Strix dagegen nur noch 50Mhz schneller.Das relativiert sich alles.

Der Caseking Mod war ja schon ordentlich. Also im Grunde reicht die Founders aus, sofern man kein Montagsmodell erwischt. Ich bin halt kein Glückspilz, nacher hab ich nen Esel der sich nicht treten lässt. Die Customs sind ja schon selektierter was das betrifft.

Im Test hatte die Strix OC unter Last 270w an Leistung das soll für 10% Gewinn schon viel sein, also +50watt zusätzlich. Effektiv klingt das nicht.
Aus der PCGH Liste kämen ja jetzt infrage die Strix(330w), Aorus(375w), Jetstream(350w) und Zotac(380w). Wobei es Kühlblöcke erstmal nur für die Strix und Aorus kommen. Eigentlich bleibt da nicht viel übrig....


----------



## Chukku (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Ok sorry das mit den externen Radiatoren hatte ich vergessen.
Dann ist ja alles gut.

Es stimmt auf jeden Fall dass das Powerlimit entscheidens dafür ist, dass der Maximaltakt besser gehalten werden kann.
Aber viel Unterschied macht es nicht.

Die FE ist und bleibt eine gute Wahl wenn man Wasserkühlen will.

Auf jeden Fall sinkt die Effizienz der 1080 ti jenseits von 300W drastisch.
Du brauchst dann also immer mehr Watt für immer weniger "MHz" Plus.

Bis 330W scheint das Ganze noch einigermaßen Sinn zu machen aber darüber hinaus ist es einfach irre, wie wenig Benefit du von den zusätzlich investierten Watt noch hast.


----------



## izanagi23 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Okey dann konzentrieren wir uns auf die Strix und Aeorus, was auch immer als erster Kühlblock in den handel kommt.

EDIT: die "EK-FC1080 GTX Ti Strix" ist in deren Shop jetzt als Verfügbar.
Also wenn ich mir die Preise bei unseren Händler anschaue, selbst die 1080 Kühlcases kosten 150.180€
da kann ich mir die auch direkt vom hersteller bestellen. Die wollen nur 7euro Versand. Dauert aber wohl auch 10 Tage wegen dem Engpass 

Phanteks sagte mir, unser deutscher Händler wird den Block die nächsten 2 Wochen auf Lager haben. hmmmmmm was nun 
Ich glaube ich werde auf die Phanteks warten, da die mit der original Backplate einsetzbar ist. Spart Geld und sieht gut aus.


----------



## hellrider1981 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



izanagi23 schrieb:


> Phanteks sagte mir, unser deutscher Händler wird den Block die nächsten 2 Wochen auf Lager haben. hmmmmmm was nun
> Ich glaube ich werde auf die Phanteks warten, da die mit der original Backplate einsetzbar ist. Spart Geld und sieht gut aus.



Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist der Glacier ja der erste GPU Kühler von Phanteks.

Nicht das deine neue TI dann Beta testen darf und nass wird  

Wäre schade..........


----------



## ludscha (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



> @ludscha
> waren das da auf der Oberfläche farbspritzer oder was hast du da bemängelt ?



Der Kühler war so uneben gefräßt, das man verschiedene Dicken an Wärmeleitpads benötigt hätte, ist an den Foto schwer zuerkennen.

Wen man mit dem Finger drüber gestrichen hat, war das ne Berg- und Talbahn und nicht glatt wie ein Babypopo.

Der Bitspower den ich  jetzt verbaut habe ist Qualitativ aller erste Sahne, aber kostet halt.  

Im Bitspower-Shop ist er für die Strix verfügbar, aber wann er bei uns lieferbar sein wird weiß ich nicht.
https://www.bitspower.com.tw/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=173_268_270_325


MFG
ludscha


----------



## izanagi23 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



hellrider1981 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist der Glacier ja der erste GPU Kühler von Phanteks.
> 
> Nicht das deine neue TI dann Beta testen darf und nass wird
> 
> Wäre schade..........


Oh ha ?! 

Das ist mir zu riskant. Dann bestell ich gleich den EK. Wie ist es eigentlich mit dem "EK-Supremacy EVO" den gibts in Nickel und auch Gold beschichtet... bringt das irgendeinen Merhwert ?
Und haben die durchsichtigen Acryl einen Nachteil beim kühlen gegenüber vollmetallkörper ? edit: hat sich erledigt, die Bench zeigen bessere Werte bei vollkörper.


@ludscha was hat der bei dir gekostet. Und wie sind die Temps bei deinem System ?


----------



## izanagi23 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Jungs ich hab die lösung...direkt vor meiner nase .... die 
Zotac GTX 1080 Ti ArcticStorm
 Oh nöööö 3 wochen noch


----------



## hellrider1981 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Kostet 974.- Euronen


----------



## Trash123 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Jeder so wie er kann....


----------



## Chukku (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Das ist halt im Wesentlichen eine AMP! (ohne Extreme) mit Wasserblock.

250€ Aufpreis für den Block ist schon ziemlich krass.
Auf der anderen Seite ist das auch "nur" 100-130 mehr, als man beim Einzelkauf des Blocks ohnehin zahlen würde.

Dafür spart man sich den Umbau und hat keine Sorgen mit der Garantie.

Muss man halt wissen, obs einem das wert ist.


----------



## izanagi23 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Da habt ihr auch recht.... boa ich hab noch nie solch Entscheidungsschwierigkeiten gehabt 
Ich muss mal in mich gehen....

edit: also wenn ich das hochrechne sind wir mit der backplate der EK bei 160€ plus 800€ für die Strix. Also auch 960 zzgl. Versand.

Aber schließen wir schonmal den Rest der Einkaufsliste, die würd ich gerne morgen rausgeben, damit wir mal zum Ende kommen 



*AquaComputer Cuplex Kyros NEXT*

*Alphacool Eispumpe VPP755*
*Alphacool Eisdecke D5 Aufsatz - Black Acetal G1/4*
*Aquacomputer Shoggy Sandwich*
alubutyl Folie & Dämmaterial zur Dämmkammer, eigenbau.
(Pumpe kann ich nicht auslagern da der Mora im Nebenraum höher liegt als der PC, der AGB soll ja immer höher sein als die Pumpe)

*Phobya Balancer 250 black*
(Kennt einer den Alphacool Eisbecher 250mm Acetal mit den Steigröhrchen??)

*Alphacool Aurora LED Ring 50mm*
Muss ich hier Farbe blau nehmen oder UV ? Ich will ja kein Färbemittel im Wasser sondern die Schläuche sollen leuchten unter UV. Da der Behälter aber nicht UV Aktiv ist würd ich sagen Blaulicht beim Ring.
Was mach ich eigentlich mit der Beleuchtung des Lian Gehäuses. Das ist ja keine UV Leuchte. Muss ich ja noch eine Kaltlichtkathode kaufen oder UV LEDs. Was empfehlt ihr ??


*Watercool MO-RA3 360 LT white *
ODER auch
*Radiator MO-RA3 420 LT *(wie befestigt man hier eigentlich die Lüfter ?? )

*9 Stück Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12-PS*


ZUBEHÖR
Wieviele  G1/4 Verschlüsse benötige ich? Der CPU Block wird zwei brauchen, die Graka zwei, die Pumpe zwei, der Mora zwei. 
Wozu der Mora drei Anschlussgewinde hat weiss ich nicht. Kann man hier doch zweigleisig fahren und eine zur CPU die andere zur GPU leiten. Ihr sagtet ja das sei aber kontraproduktiv.
Jedenfalls brauch ich fachkundige Beratung welche Teile ich benötige.


----------



## SpatteL (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Die VPP775 würde ich nicht nehmen, da häufen sich in letzter Zeit die Ausfälle.
Als AGB einen aus Echtglas, gibt es von Aquacomputer, Watercool und glaube auch von EKWB.

Was meinst du mit "wie befestigt man hier eigentlich die Lüfter ?? " bzgl des MoRa 420?
Das wird da genau so gemacht wie beim 360er, nur das es eben 140er Lüfter sind.

Anschlüsse brauchst du pro Komponente 2 Stück.
Der 3. Anschluss am MoRa wird zum Befüllen, Entlüften bzw Entleeren sein.


----------



## izanagi23 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "wie befestigt man hier eigentlich die Lüfter ?? " bzgl des MoRa 420?


Auf den Bilder sah er nackt aus, ohne Befestigungsrahmen, ich konnte nicht erkennen wo dort Lüfter befestigt werden, daher war ich am grübeln ob es eventuell Zubehör separat gibt. Weil es gibt auch immer eine Core und eine LT version ^^
Wäre ein 420er überdimensioniert ? Der Durchfluss dadurch schlechter ? Irgend ne Warnung für mich ?

PS: brauch ich jetzt einen Temp Sensor, Druck Sensor, Durchflusssensor  oder nicht ?


----------



## SpatteL (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Core = der nackte Radi ohne alles
LT = Core + Rahmen inkl. 2 Streben um auf einer Seite Lüfter anzubringen(sieht man aber auch auf den Bildern vom LT)
PRO = LT + nochmal 2 Streben um auf beiden Seiten Lüfter anzubringen

Mit dem 420er könntest du die Lüfter halt etwas langsamer laufen lassen.

Wassertemperatur sollte man mMn haben, Durchfluss ist nice-to-have und Druck braucht man nicht.


----------



## Pelle0095 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Du kannst die Pumpe auch an den MO-RA bauen, dazu brauchst du nur den Adapter und den AGB/Pumpekombi. Den Heattube kannst du dann einfach dran schrauben und​ hast gar keine Pumpe im Gehäuse. Ich denke mit ein bisschen bohren geht auch fast jede andere Kombi.
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/30235

Je nachdem wie laut es am Mo-ra sein darf (Er steht ja in einem Nebenraum?) kannst du auch zu günstigeren Lüfter greifen, da die Leistung mit steigender Drehzahl stark zunimmt. Es ist dabei fast egal welcher Lüfter das ist, da die Premiumlüfter halt nur leiser bei hohen Drehzahlen sind.
Arctic F12 PWM PST 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder für den 420er Mo-ra 
Arctic F14 PWM PST Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
da kann man ne Menge Geld bei sparen.


----------



## izanagi23 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Guten Abend 

ich bin auch gerade beim Lüftertest von DerKabelbinder da im Falle des Mora 420 nun auch 140er Lüfter gebraucht werden.
Unabhängig vom Preis und der Tatsache das er in der Diele aufm Schrank stehen wird, hatte ich folgende im Auge
1. Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PK-2
2. NB-eLoop Fan B14-2
3. thermalright x-silent 140 (gibts nur nicht mehr zu kaufen)

Die günstigen trau ich mich nicht da ich wetten kann bei 100% Leistung und 9 Stück das die Laut wie ein Staubsauger sind und die Nachbar das mitbekommen, das wollen wir nicht 
Was denkt ihr denn wieviel Prozent Lüfterleistung der Mora benötigt unter Last ? Und brauch ich eigentlich PWM Lüfter oder wie steuert der Mora das. (über Spannung? )

Ich muss das mit dem Temperatur Sensor erstmal verstehen. Es muss ja ein Sensor sein der die Temps der Hardware und des Wasser misst und an hand der Werte entscheidet die Lüfter des Mora aufzudrehen. Seh ich das richtig ?
Wo ist die Regeltechnik  macht das die Software oder hat der Mora ein Gerät installiert und steuert das ? Kapier ich nicht. Suche gerade nach einem Tutorial wo man das mal verständlich gezeigt bekommt....


Für den Fall das ein Sepp wie ich hier vorbeischaut ^^ anbei an paar gute Vidz:

Anschlüsse
DE WaKÃ¼ Grundlagen: AnschlÃ¼sse (Reupload) - YouTube
Wakü Reihenfolge (die Serie ist im ganzen gut erklärt)
Ultimative WakÃ¼ Guide Reihenfolge der Komponenten und ist es wichtig? - YouTube
Lüftertipp !
LÃ¼fter Shrouds: Die beste "Investition" bei einer WasserkÃ¼hlung! - YouTube
Sicherheit und Supergau
WasserkÃ¼hlung & Sicherheit - Pumpen- oder LÃ¼fterausfall - Wir zeigen die Folgen - YouTube


----------



## Sverre (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Läuft über eine  "Steuerung"  oder MB..

z.B. aquaero 6
Aqua Computer Webshop -  aquaero 6 LT USB Fan-Controller 53234

von dem aquaero 6 geht es zum Splitter am Mora, wo die 9 Lüfter angeschlossen werden.
Aqua Computer Webshop -  SPLITTY9 Splitter fur bis zu 9 Lufter oder aquabus-Gerate 53231

Temperatur Sensoren kannst du dort auch anschließen und regeln.
Wassertemperatur steigt -> Lüfter drehn höher.
CPU Temperatur und Co sind egal, evtl. Notabschaltung des Gesamtsystems.


----------



## izanagi23 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Uff, mit den Kosten hatte ich nicht gerechnet. 
Alternative MB heisst, ich schließe den Sensor , der am Wasserschlauch hängt nach der letzten Komponente und vor dem Radiator, an das Mainboard an und dieses regelt dann alles weitere. Was für ein Anschluß ist das am Board ?! Dieser W_Pump Anschluss ? Der muss ja was mit wasserkühlung zu tun haben.

Hmpf, Vielleicht sollte ich doch diese aquastream - Ultimate kaufen wo die elektronik schon verbaut ist.
Wird mir langsam zu komplex das mit der Pumpe, dem Aufsatz, dem Tempsensor, der Lüfterregelung. Panic!

@Pelle
Pumpe AGB will ich erstmal ins Gehäuse und live hören wie laut das wird. Wenns mir nicht gefällt bau ich sie an den Mora.
Kann man den ultimaten Noctua NF-S12A ULN eigentlich für den Mora verwenden? War sehr begeistert vom Geräuschetest, bzw. der Stille ^^
EDIT: ich hab jetzt 4 Lüfter zum testen bestellt und höre mir das erstmal an.


Temperaturfrage: Mein Board hat einen Thermosensor 2pin Anschluss sowie den "EXT_FAN-Anschluss unterstützt 3 von 10 Thermosensorquellen"
Wenn ich einen Sensorstopfen vor dem Mora und einen nach dem Mora integriere, kann ich die dann an das Board anstöpseln und via Software auslesen right ?
Und die Software müsste irgendwie die Werte verarbeiten und ein Signal an die Lüfter(des Mora) weitergeben.


----------



## SpatteL (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Ob es über das MB auch so gut geht wie über ein aquaero kann ich nicht sagen, hatte immer nur ein aquaero.
Müsstes aber auch schauen, wie viel Leistung du über den Anschluss ziehen darfst.
Muss ja auch nicht das 6er sein, das 5er tuts auch, oder wenn du alle Lüfter gemeinsam steuern willst, ist auch ein poweradjust eine Alternative.
Würde den Radi aber auch nicht auf den Schrank stellen, da sind die Bedingungen ggf schlechter(warme Luft steigt nach oben).


----------



## Chukku (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Ich würde mir das so vorstellen, dass der Sensor den du an den 2-Pin Header am Mainboard steckst, dann auch in der "SpeeFan" Software angezeigt wird.

Mit der könntest du dann abhängig von diesem Sensorwert jeden beliebigen Lüfter-Anschluss über eine beliebige Lüfterkurve steuern lassen.

Vorausgesetzt die Software erkennt den Sensor...
Das kann ich nicht bestätigen, da ich nie ein Mainboard mit Sensoreingang hatte.


----------



## Pelle0095 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

@SpatteL
Mit dem Schrank hatte ich gar nicht bedacht.

@TE
Erstmal keine Panik.
Zu den Lüftern: 
Wenn die auf 100% laufen ist da was Falsch. Das Ziel ist es ja die Lüfter so leise wie möglich zu haben. Deswegen ist dir ja auch der MO-RA empfohlen worden, damit wird es leise.
Ich gehe jetzt mal vom 420er aus, da kannst du selber ausrechnen das das leise wird.
Ich will das mal so ausdrücken, du hast pro Komponente  (2* Graka 1* CPU) jeweils 3*140er Radiator( Sinnbildlich). 
Das ist richtig Kühlleistung.

Zur Steuerung:
Ich habe ein Gigabyte Mainboard.
Da kannst du den Temperatursensor an das Mainboard anschließen​ und in der mitgelieferten Software oder im BIOS dem Sensor einen Anschluss ( z.b den CPU Fananschluss) und dann eine eigene nach deinen Wünschen konfigurierte Lüfterkurve zuweisen. So werden dann die Lüfter nach Wassertemperatur geregelt, mehr ist nicht nötig.
Bei Asus müsste die Software FanXepert heissen. Kannst ja mal gucken das Mainboard hast du ja schon.
Ein Aquaero ist natürlich etwas Kompfortabler was meiner Meinung nach bei der Radiatorfläche nicht nötig ist.

Zu den Lüftern:
Wenn du es mit dem Mainboard machst
solltest du PWM Lüfter nehmen und diese über ein Adapter wie diese z.b. oder ähnliches anschließen.
Phobya Y-Kabel fur PWM Splitter 4Pin PWM auf 4Pin PWM & 4Pin Molex 50cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany
Bei 3 Pin Lüftern wird die Last wohl zu viel fürs Mainboard.
Bei 3 Pin Lüftern ist dann wie SpatteL sagt ein Poweradjust die günstigste Variante.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## izanagi23 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Würde den Radi aber auch nicht auf den Schrank stellen, da sind die Bedingungen ggf schlechter(warme Luft steigt nach oben).


Ich kann ihn sowieso nicht senkrecht stellen sondern werde ihn auf die Seite legen.
Angesichts der Lamellenstruktur begünstigt das liegen auch die Abwärme, wenn die Lüfter von unten nach oben pusten.


@Pelle
meinst du es reichen 800u/m ? Ich habe jetzt vier verschiedene bestellt um sie zu testen

140er Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-PS 300-1200 U/min 
120er Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12-PS 600-1500 U/min
120er Noctua NF-S12A ULN 800 U/min
140er Noctua NF-A14 ULN 800 U/min

Ein Kollege meinte die Noctua Industrial seien extrem effektiv für Radiatoren, aaaaaber auch nicht gerade leise 

Steuerung: DANKE für den Hinweis, gut zu wissen das es ohne viel Zusatz auch funktioniert.
Lüfter: okey jetzt wo du PWM erwähnst, muss ich später gucken ob meine auserwählten Lüfter auch als PWM Version existieren.


----------



## Pelle0095 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Die Eloops und die Multiframe werden dir gefallen, sind übrigens PWM Lüfter

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## izanagi23 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Ich HOFFE das sie mir gefallen, weil braun ist so nen Optik fail. Die NB sind PWM ja, aber die Noctua leider nicht. Und gerade die ULN sind unhörbar, das macht mich total neugierig. Aber ohne PWM hab ich ja Problem ne ?


----------



## IICARUS (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



izanagi23 schrieb:


> Und gerade die ULN sind unhörbar, das macht mich total neugierig. Aber ohne PWM hab ich ja Problem ne ?


Würde sie als sehr leise bezeichnen, denn unhörbar sind sie bei 800 U/min nicht.
Habe mir letztens solch ein _NC-A14 ULN _ hinten am Gehäuse(ohne Radiator) verbaut. Bei mir muss der nicht über 500-600 U/min laufen, daher ist der bei dieser Drehzahl noch nicht raus zu hören.
Zumindest nicht wegen der zwei Festplatten die bei mir ehe ein leichtes Rauschen verursachen.

Habe auf allen meinen Radiatoren nur Nocuta Lüfter verbaut, davon 3x NC-A14 als PWM Lüfter. Finde diese auf den Radiatoren besser als die ULN Version, da sie mehr Drehzahl bieten.
So kann ich sie mit bis zu 1500 U/min laufen lassen. Da ich genug Radiatorenfläche verbaut habe müssen meine Lüfter aber nicht über 500-600 U/min laufen und sind so noch sehr leise.

Im Übrigem haben die ULN Version ein Problem, die können mit 5v oder 7v nicht anlaufen, sie benötigen etwas über 7v um anlaufen zu können.
Erst wenn sie angelaufen sind können sie mit 5v gedrosselt werden.

Die Eloops und die Multiframe sind aber wie Pelle0095 schon schrieb sehr schöne und gute Lüfter.


----------



## izanagi23 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Da habe ich dann als Radiatorenlüfter etwas mehr Reserve wenn ich doch mehr Drehzahl benötige.


Genau das hatte ich bei den NB berücksichtigt, das sie für den Fall der Fälle noch Reserve haben. Anlaufzeit gelöst, PWM gelöst, Problem gelöst 
Deswegen hoffe ich auf die NB. Aber ich muss das mit eigenem Ohr mal hören. Diese Tests und das stundenlange recherchieren hat mich total aggro gemacht, irgendwann verliert man die Laune.
Für das Gehäuse habe ich zwei beQuiet Silentwings übrig und die Lian Li Lüfter sind auch recht leise. Ich denke ja nicht das die Gehäuselüfter bei Wakü hoch drehen müssen.
Ich höre mir die jedenfalls alle mal an. Habt ihr einen Tipp wie ich sie fair testen kann so das sie bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit laufen ? Ich hab keine Spezialhardware hier... kann nur per bios das Signal hoch/runter drehen, will aber gerne schnell rumstöpseln um den akustischen Unterschied zu hören und nicht erst jeden Lüfter 5min. einstellen.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Ja aber das ist nur bei den ULN  bei den Nocuta der Fall, nimmst du die PWM geregelten, sind sie auch sehr gut und können je nach Lüfter auch mit höheren Drehzahlen betrieben werden.
Die NB sind halt in Sache Optik schöner.

Die ULN Lüfter von Nocuta sind auch als Gehäuselüfter gedacht.
In meinem Fall damit das Lochblech am Gehäuse mehr Druck aufgebaut werden kann und sich so der Luftstrom verbessert.
Seit ich diesen Lüfter am Gehäuse verbaut habe kann ich mit der Hand ein besseren Luftstrom was hinten raus strömt spüren.


----------



## Pelle0095 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Du kannst die Lüfter zum testen einfach an einem Lüfteranschluss am Mainboard testen. Entweder Lüfter abziehen und neuen raufstecken oder gleich an mehrere Anschlüsse verteilen. Das ganze dann über die Software FanXepert von Asus  einstellen, da brauchst du nicht ins BIOS.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## izanagi23 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Na ich meinte eher das Problem der unterschiedlichen Leistungen. Der eine läuft max mit 1400 der andere mit 800, das ist ja dann kein Vergleich. Ich muss die mit selber Drehzahl laufen lassen. FanXpert hab ich noch garnicht installiert.


----------



## Pelle0095 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



izanagi23 schrieb:


> Na ich meinte eher das Problem der unterschiedlichen Leistungen. Der eine läuft max mit 1400 der andere mit 800, das ist ja dann kein Vergleich. Ich muss die mit selber Drehzahl laufen lassen. FanXpert hab ich noch garnicht installiert.


Das mach mal da kannst du die Drehzahl auch einstellen, so das die ungefähr gleich sind.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## izanagi23 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

was hälts du eigentlich davon das ich jetzt auf die GTX 1080 Ti ArcticStorm warte ?
Ich find es zwar blöd das sie Zweislot hoch ist, aber die stabilere 16+2 power phase ist nunmal besser bei der Zotac was das OC angeht. Das Powerlimit ist mit 270w genauso wie bei der Strix, aber das könnte man umgehen sagte jemand ?!
Preislich liegen alle dicht beieinander. Die Artic kostet 1000 Euro, die Strix + EK block+ backplate bei 980€


----------



## SpatteL (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Wenn man will, kann man die DVI sicher abbauen.
Fraglich ist aber nur, ob da ein Kühler kommt.


----------



## Happy_Hepo (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Die kommt von Haus aus mit Wasserkühler.
Wenn man den DVI abbaut hat man immer noch das Problem, dass das Terminal in den zweiten Slot ragt.


----------



## Chukku (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Das mit den 16+2 Phasen würde ich nicht als Argument gelten lassen.

Selbst die Founders Edition ist derart solide ausgelegt, was die Spannungsversorgung angeht, dass kein Custom Modell hier einen echten Vorteil bietet
(GTX 1080 Ti Founders Edition PCB Analysis & Shunt Mods - YouTube)

Vor der Zotac Arctic Storm würde ich etwas zurückschrecken, weil man nicht weiss, von welchem Hersteller der Kühler kommt.
Stattdessen würd ich eher mit der MSI SeaHawk EK X liebäugeln... die hat immerhin einen EKWB Block.
929€ klingt zwar erstmal viel, ist aber auch nur ca. 40€ mehr als man für eine "Gaming X" plus EK Block bezahlen würde.


----------



## Pelle0095 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Ich habe mir gestern das Video vom 8auer angeguckt und ich finde da kann man gut den Vorteil einer Costomkarte mit hohen Powerlimit sehen.

Ich möchte damit nicht zum Powermod anraten.
GTX 1080 Ti Founders Edition Power Mod (german) - YouTube


----------



## Chukku (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Da hast du mich missverstanden.
Ein höheres PowerLimit hilft bei der 1080Ti auf jeden Fall sehr.. da stimme ich voll zu.

Ich meinte nur, dass es völlig egal ist, ob die Karte 7 Phasen hat, wie die FE (allerdings 2 Mosfets pro Phase) oder 10 oder 12 oder 16.
Selbst die Phasen der Founders Edition sind ausreichend dimensioniert, um alles zu verkraften, was man selbst mit extremsten OC-Methoden (Power Mod, LN2 Kühlung...)  mit ihr anstellen könnte.

Und die MSI SeaHawk hat ja auch 330W Powerlimit.. wie die Asus Strix auch.


----------



## Pelle0095 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

@Chukku
Das war auch nicht auf deinen Post bezogen.
Ich hatte das gestern gesehen und dein Post hat mich dran erinnert das ich das Video verlinken wollte.
Dein Video ist in Englisch und da lasse ich die Finger von, da dann bei mir nur gefährliches Halbwissen hängen bleibt.


----------



## Chukku (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Kurzfassung:

Die 1080Ti FE hat pro Spannungsphase doppelt so viele Mosfets wie die TITAN X (Pascal) und die haben auch noch einen höheren Qualitäts-Standard.
Da die TITAN X (Pascal) ja das gleiche Powelimit hat und problemlos funktionier (auch mit OC), heisst das für mich:
Die Spannungsregulierung der FE ist im Verhältnis zu ihrem maximalen Powertarget von 300W um mindestens 100% überdimensioniert. 

Dass die Custom Boardpartner da dann sogar noch zusätzliche Phasen unterbringen, ist ja schön und gut fürs Marketing, es macht aber beim besten Willen keinen Unterschied mehr.


----------



## izanagi23 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Danke für die vorzeitige Aufklärung. hat sich das mit den Phasen auch geklärt. Gut das ihr hier seid 
Hab nochmal nachgedacht... da wird nicht mehr gehen bei den Karten... wir sollten bei der Strix bleiben.
Wenn ich das so überschaue gibt es keine Alternativen. Für die 3fps lohnt sich das alles nicht.
Gäbe nur noch Zotac Extreme aber dafür gibts keine Blöcke. Ich schaue das ich die EK Strix bestelle. Leider haben die keine backplates mehr, war ja sowas klar ne ^^
Brauch ich die dringend ?



Ich habe Tests(der mich nun 5 euro Retoure kostet) gemacht mit den Lüftern die heute angekommen sind.

Reihenfolge im Video ist
1. beQuiet Silentwing 1000u/m
2. NB Multiframe M12-PS 1000u/m
3. NB eLoop B14-PS 1000u/m
4. noctua S12a ULN 800u/m
5. noctua a14 ULN 800u/m
6.  NB Multiframe M12-PS  max. 1500u/m
7. NB eLoop B14-PS 1200u/m

Mein subjektives Fazit:
Auf 1000/u sind SilentWing gut leise, sowie Multiframe, aber Multiframe hat weniger Puste.
Die eLoop hat mega Puste auf 1000u/m aber auch hörbar.
Die noctua sind beide auf maximum 800u/m kaum zu hören, bringen aber auch die wenigste Puste. Vergleichbar mit Multiframe.
Auf 1500u/m leistet der eLoop extrem Puste, entsprechend aber auch laut, jedoch verglichen mit anderen herstellern ertragbar.

LÃ¼ftertest - YouTube

Ich werde als den Mora 420 nehmen mit 140er eLoop.
Einfach um Potenzial nach oben zu haben.
Mein Kumpel hat jetzt zwei 1080tis MSI verbaut und ist super happy mit 80fps auf 4K ultra AA++
Mal schauen wie es mit nur einer im OC läuft, dann entscheide ich.


----------



## izanagi23 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

So jungs, ich habe mehrere Warenkörbe bereit und muss morgen nur noch bezahlen.

*GTX 1080 Ti ROG Strix für 810€*
Jedoch die normale 11G nicht die O11G, den Aufpreis seh ich nicht ein.
(Hardwarehouse hat die Strix für 790, jedoch hab ich kritiken gelesen.)

*EK-FC1080 GTX Ti Strix - Nickel*
*EK-FC1080 GTX Ti Strix Backplate - Black* (nicht auf Lager) 
Insgesamt 167€ vom Hersteller 

*Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 13/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv Blue/Clear 3,3m *
Bereits hier liegen, 14€

*Bitspower UV-Reactive Smartcoil Knickschutz 8mm*
Bisschen Deko für Kabebäume, bereits gekauft.

*9x NB-eLoop B14-PS - 140mm PWM*
9x 21€

*Watercool mo-ra 3 420 LT*
190€, leider nur bei aquatuning erhältlich.

*Cablemod magnetischer LED-Streifen UV-Licht 60cm*
12€ ich hoffe das bringts, ich hab ultra schlechte Sachen über UV Lampen gelesen.

*Alphacool VPP655 PWM  inkl. Eisdecke D5 - Acetal V.3*
komplett mit Decke für 95€

*Aqua Computer Cuplex Kyros NEXT LGA 2011(V3) Acryl/Nickel*
73€

*Phobya Balancer 250 black nickel *
37€

*Alphacool Aurora LED Ring 50mm - Blau*
15€

*2x XSPC 1/4 Zoll Temperatursensor*
2x 6€ oder andere wie in-line  ?? 



Hat jemand Einwände, dann möge er jetzt sprechen oder für immer schweigen 
Ich musste lachen als ich ernsthaft Durchlaufkühler gesehen habe... Kühlschränke für Wakü, wie geil XD
Aber das geht mir in Sachen Verbrauch und Ökologie dann auch zu weit.
Und zuletzt hab ich dann noch Fragen zu dem Zubehör das ich benötige.
Vorstellen kann man sich den Wakü Strom bildlich ohne viel schnickschnack und Anschlüssen
Pumpe --> durch Gehäuse unten --> 40cm hoch zu Wandloch --> 30cm durch Wanddicke --> 20cm zu Eingang MORA --> zu Ausgang MORA --> 20cm zu Wandloch --> 30cm durch Wanddicke --> durch Gehäuse oben --> zu Eingang CPU --> zu Ausgang CPU --> zu Eingang Graka --> zu Ausgang Graka --> zu Pumpe.
Komplett 2,2m - 2,6m Länge





Filtereinsätze nötig?


Verschlussschrauben nötig ?


Distanzringe nötig?


Schottverschraubung sind für zwei lose Schläuche zusammen zu führen ja?


Anschraubtülle ist um einen losen Schlauch schraubbar zu machen und auf die Waterblocks zu montieren korrekt ?


Schlauchtüllen ist quasi die Klassik Variante bei dem man zusätzlich noch eine Schnalle draufsetzen muss


Steckverbinder, Durchgangsverbinder Was das ?


Wenn ich den Mora mal schnell abtrennen möchte(entstauben draussen) ohne den Kreislauf zu öffnen bzw. Wasser austreten zu lassen. WIE kann man das, sind dafür Schnellverschlusskupplungen oder reicht dieser Kugelhahn.

Ich selbst zähle 8x Anschlussschrauben und 3x Verschlusschraube


----------



## IICARUS (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



> Filtereinsätze nötig?


Muss man nicht verwenden, schadet aber nicht.
Habe eines verbaut, dann werden Verunreinigungen aufgefangen.



> Verschlussschrauben nötig ?


Bei den Radiatoren liegen welche bei, genauso bei deinem AGB.
Habe mir zusätzlich eines dazu gekauft um mein Kugelhahn zum Ablassen des Kühlwassers sicherheitshalber dicht zu machen.



> Distanzringe nötig?


Nur wenn ein Gewinde zu lang ist. Zum Beispiel kann es sein das bei einem Grafikkartenblock das Gewinde eines Anschlusses zu lang ist und den Durchfluss zum Teil am Terminal-Adapter verdecken würde.
Bei meinem EK-WB Block hat es aber so ohne Distanzring gepasst.



> Schottverschraubung sind für zwei lose Schläuche zusammen zu führen ja?


Ja, aber wenn es z.B. durch ein Loch im Blech hindurch gehen soll. Es gibt auch Schnellkupplungen mit integrierter Schottverschraubung oder Schottverschraubung auf der zwei 1/4" Anschlüsse angeschlossen werden können oder auf einer Seite mittels Tülle und auf der anderen Seite mittels 1/4" Schraubanschluss.



> Anschraubtülle ist um einen losen Schlauch schraubbar zu machen und auf die Waterblocks zu montieren korrekt ?


Ja mit Überwurfmutter.



> Schlauchtüllen ist quasi die Klassik Variante bei dem man zusätzlich noch eine Schnalle draufsetzen muss


Einfach Schlauch drauf und mit Kabelbinder oder Schelle fest machen. Mein Loop zu meinem Mora habe ich mittels Tüllen verbunden. Hierbei habe ich statt 10mm die 13mm genommen. Mein Schlauch hat aber nur 10mm Innendurchmesser(16/10). Durch etwas warm machen habe ich den Schlauch trotzdem drauf bekommen und der sitzt dadurch bombenfest. Zum Abnehmen muss ich den Schlauch runter schneiden, abziehen ist nicht mehr möglich.



> Wenn ich den Mora mal schnell abtrennen möchte(entstauben draussen) ohne den Kreislauf zu öffnen bzw. Wasser austreten zu lassen. WIE kann man das, sind dafür Schnellverschlusskupplungen oder reicht dieser Kugelhahn.


Dazu musst du Schnellkupplung verwenden, denn dadurch lässt sich der Schlauch trennen ohne das was raus läuft. Die Schnellkupplungen beinhalten dazu ein Ventil was den Durchfluss nach dem trennen sofort schließt. Ein Kugelhahn würde dir in diesem Sinn nichts bringen, da du damit nur auf und zumachen kannst. Der Kugelhahn ist daher z.B. besser zum Ablassen der Kühlflüssigkeit geeignet.


----------



## Chukku (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



izanagi23 schrieb:


> Ich schaue das ich die EK Strix bestelle. Leider haben die keine backplates mehr, war ja sowas klar ne ^^
> Brauch ich die dringend ?



Nein, brauchst du nicht dringend. Genaugenommen brauchst du sie eigentlich überhaupt nicht, es sei denn du willst unbedingt die Optik der EK Backplate haben.
Du kannst theoretisch einfach die original Backplate der ASUS weiterverwenden, musst nur im schlimmsten Fall im Baumarkt die passenden Schrauben besorgen (evtl. passen die Schrauben deiner original BP vom Gewindedurchmesser her nicht in den EK Block.)

Übrigens schreibt EKWB auf der eigenen Homepage, dass der passende Wasserblock zur MSI Gaming X noch im Mai kommt (2nd half of May 2017).
Die Gaming X ist nochmal etwas günstiger als die ASUS, könnte also auch eine Alternative sein.
Allerdings ist es natürlich auch verständlich, wenn du wegen der 20-50€ jetzt nicht nochmal 1-2 Wochen warten willst.



izanagi23 schrieb:


> Mein subjektives Fazit:
> ...
> Die noctua sind beide auf maximum 800u/m kaum zu hören, bringen aber auch die wenigste Puste. Vergleichbar mit Multiframe.
> ...



Mit diesem Fazit wäre ich vorsichtig.
Dein Test mit Papierblättern ist zwar recht anschaulich, spiegelt aber trotzdem noch nicht unbedingt die tatsächlich Kühlleistung auf einem Radiator wieder. (das Zusammenspiel aus Volumenstrom und statischem Druck + das "Focus Flow System" vom Noctua ist einfach bisschen komplizierter)
Ich hab jedenfalls noch keinen Test im Internet gefunden, bei dem der Noctua NF-F12 nicht den ersten Platz bei der Radi-Kühlleistung gemacht hätte.
Seine besondere Stärke ist eigentlich, dass er gerade bei niedrigen Drehzahlen unter 800rpm ungewöhnlich viel Luft durch so einen Radiator durchschiebt.

Aber naja.. erstens mag das bei der 140mm Variante nochmal anders aussehen und zweitens machst du mit dem eLoop sicher auch nichts falsch.


----------



## Pelle0095 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Moin
Bei den Lüftern machst du nichts falsch, die sind zwar teuer aber von der PCGH als beste getestet.
Du hast wohl mit der Drehzahl was Falsch verstanden. 1500rpm wirst du nie erreichen, ich schätze mal bei 20° Grad Raumtemperatur und einer Graka um die 400rpm. Ich behaupte mal du wirst die Lüfter nicht hören.

Du kannst auch um Geld zu sparen bei Aquatuning b-ware kaufen. Es gibt gerade z.b. eine DDC 310 und ein Eisbecher DDC.

Willst du Löcher ins Gehäuse bohren oder wie gehst du mit dem Schlauch raus.
Es gibt für sowas Slotblenden.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



izanagi23 schrieb:


> Ich habe Tests(der mich nun 5 euro Retoure kostet) gemacht mit den Lüftern die heute angekommen sind.
> 
> Reihenfolge im Video ist
> 1. beQuiet Silentwing 1000u/m
> ...


Zu deinem Test möchte ich noch was hinzufügen.

In Sache Lautstärke ändert sind normal alles wieder sobald die Lüfte verbaut werden, denn der Luftstrom wird Geräusche verursachen je nachdem worauf es auf trifft und auch Vibrationen werden aufs Gehäuse übertragen.
So hatte ich mal  Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 da die im ausgebautem zustand super leise waren. Verbaut waren sie aber nicht mehr lautlos und bei mittlerer Drehzahl kam sogar noch ein Lagergeräusch hinzu. Bei hoher Drehzahl wurde dieses durch die hohe Lautstärke des Luftgeräusch übertönt und bei niedrige Drehzahl war es ganz leicht noch vorhanden. Die Lüfter habe ich damals daher wieder ausgebaut und nicht behalten.

In deinem Test misst du auch mit einem Stück Papier was so gut wie kein Widerstand aufweist.

Daher zeigst du damit nur den Luftstrom aber nicht den Luftdruck der bei einer Wasserkühlung wichtiger ist. Bei einem Gehäuselüfter ist möglicherweise ein Luftstrom wichtiger, da hierzu kein großer Widerstand überwunden werden muss, aber bei einem Radiator oder CPU-Kühler(Luftkühler) muss ein gewisser Widerstand überwunden werden. Das bedeutet... ein Luftstrom trifft auf die Lamellen des Radiators auf und erzeugt zum einem ein Luftgeräusch und zum anderen prallt ein Teil der Luft wieder zurück. Bei einem nicht geeignetem Lüfter würde nun die Luft einfach durch den Lüfter zurück kommen und der Lüfter kann zwischen Radiator und Lüfter kein guten Druck aufbauen. Daher sollten Lüfter für Radiatoren so beschaffen sein das sie die zurück geprallte Luft halten und sozusagen ein Polster oder besser gesagt ein Luftdruck zwischen dem Lüfter und Radiator erzeugen.

Die Nocuta Lüfter machen diese sehr gut, selbst mit niedriger Drehzahl. Deine ULN Nocuta Lüfter sind nur auf 800 U/min ausgelegt, daher können sie kein höheren Luftdruck oder Luftstrom erzeugen. Habe die selben Lüfter aber mit PWM verbaut und dadurch könne sie bis zu 1500 U/min laufen. Hierbei sind sie bei nur 800 U/min in etwa genau so laut wie die ULN. Aber die ULN sind bei 800 U/min noch leiser. Für mich wäre die aber nicht für Radiatoren geeignet, da sie zwar recht leise sind aber im Fall eines Stresstest wo mir die Lautstärke der Lüfter egal wäre zu wenig Leistung vorhanden wäre. Die 800 U/min bei den normalen A14er sind aber so leise dass sie für mich sehr gut sind.

Einen  habe ich mir als Gehäuselüfter verbaut, da ich mit diesem nie über 800 U/min laufen lassen muss. Vom Aufbau des Lüfters ist der identisch wie mein NC-A14, nur das dieser kein PWM hat und nur mit 800 U/min max. drehen kann. Zuvor hatte ich auch einen BQ-Silent Wings 2 verbaut und mit diesem konnte ich mit 500 U/min kaum ein Luftstrom mit der Hand durch das Lockblech am Gehäuse spüren. Mit dem A14 ULN kann ich deutlich bei gleicher Drehzahl was spüren und dabei ist der sogar so leise das ich ihn als lautlos bezeichnen kann, obwohl der BQ schon recht leise war.

EDIT:

Mein bestreben war leise Lüfter bei niedriger Drehzahl zu haben, wo sie noch genug Luftdruck aufbauen können.
Denn mein Ziel war eine Wasserkühlung mit niedriger Drehzahl. Habe daher Gestern meine Lüfterkurver erneut bearbeitet damit ich mit nur 450 U/min auskomme.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir reicht es aber aus wenn ich unter 800 U/min bleiben kann, was ich mit meiner Radiatorenfläche auch erreicht habe... auch wenn ich etwas bekloppt war und dass ganze etwas Overkill am ende ausgefallen ist... 
Wie bereits schon gerieben brauche ich auch die max. Drehzahl der Lüfter für manche Benchmark oder Stresstests und dann ist mir egal wie laut sie dabei werden. Daher war mir zwar wichtig im normalem Betrieb leise gute Lüfter zu haben, aber falls notwendig die volle Drehzahl bis zu 1500 U/min fahren zu können.


----------



## Pelle0095 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Die Erklärung ist so schön richtig.
Die Computerbase hat das Mal getestet und konnte einen Unterschied feststellen, der war aber gering.
Das Fazit dieses Tests(ich finde den einfach nicht mehr) war das es sich nicht lohnt für einen Radiator extra neue SP Lüfter zu kaufen wenn man schon welche hat. Wenn neue angeschafft werden dann bringen SP Lüfter schon was.

Der MO-RA ist ja ein Rohrradiator und diese haben einen geringeren Widerstand als Netzradiatoren, also könnte man auch mit AF Lüftern gute Ergebnisse erzielen.

Aber mal ehrlich die Noctua und die Eloops sind "die" top Lüfter und bei der Radiatorfläche spielt das keine Rolle.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich die Noctua und die Eloops sind "die" top Lüfter und bei der Radiatorfläche spielt das keine Rolle.


Das kann ich auch so unterschreiben und brauche ich irgendwann mal neue Lüfter werde ich auch mal die Eloops versuchen, denn die Optik davon gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## izanagi23 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Du hast wohl mit der Drehzahl was Falsch verstanden. 1500rpm wirst du nie erreichen, ich schätze mal bei 20° Grad Raumtemperatur und einer Graka um die 400rpm. Ich behaupte mal du wirst die Lüfter nicht hören.


Nein ich hab mich nur falsch ausgedrückt, mir ist klar das es keine 1500 werden, es ist ja nur ein Worst-Case Test für die einzelnen Unterschiede gewesen was die so drauf haben. Ihr sagtet ja das ich mit 400u/m rechnen sollte.



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Du kannst auch um Geld zu sparen bei Aquatuning b-ware kaufen. Es gibt gerade z.b. eine DDC 310 und ein Eisbecher DDC.


Hmmmm nee,  das ist ja keine VPP655 dann mehr und auf die hab ich mich ja nach den ganzen Awards und Testberichten eingeschossen. (nachdem die 755 rausflog)



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Willst du Löcher ins Gehäuse bohren oder wie gehst du mit dem Schlauch raus.
> Es gibt für sowas Slotblenden.


sau ungern, aber ja ich muss ein Loch leider bohren. Hinten, unten in der Nähe des Netzteils wo ich die Pumpe stelle.
Oben rein gehts über eine Daumenaussparung für den Filter, da denke ich passt der Schlauch durch.
Slotblende, du meinst direkt mit Schnellanschluss ?



Chukku schrieb:


> Du kannst theoretisch einfach die original Backplate der ASUS weiterverwenden, musst nur im schlimmsten Fall im Baumarkt die passenden Schrauben besorgen


Ist jetzt nicht wahr oder. Danke für den Hinweis... ich hab mir ganze Zeit Kopf gemacht das ich so gern die original backplate behalten möchte aber durch den Dschungel an Zubehör und dem Hinweis von EK "nicht kompatibel mit original backplate" war ich so eingeschränkt mit der EIntscheidung.
Irgendwo las ich noch das man die Backplate für die Passivkühlung verwenden sollte. Wenn die original mit anderen Schrauben und Selbstbau drauf geht ist das ja SUPER.



Chukku schrieb:


> Mit diesem Fazit wäre ich vorsichtig.


 das ist ja auch nur mein subjektives Empfinden und nicht vergleichbar mit kompetenten Tests, es war ja ausschlaggebend dann doch die Tests der Zeitschrift und die von Euch.
Und ihr habt ja auch selbst die eLoop empfehlen können. Ich könnte sowieso niemals den Radiator im Arbeitszimmer stellen, da ich die Wärme unerträglich finde. Schlimmer als die Geräuschkulisse.
Selbst jetzt im Work-Idle ist das Teil so heiss ich geh kaputt.

@IICARUS
Danke dir. Also ich habe bei der Pumpe keine Anschlüsse dabei, der Deckel hat 5 Ein/Ausgänge
Der Mora hat verschlüsse dabei aber nur zum dicht machen.
Der AGB total vergessen  aber gut wenn er welche dabei hat. Jedoch keine Verbinder, nur Stopfen.
Der CPU und GPU Block hat keine Anschlüsse.
Um den PC von der Wand zu koppeln brauch ich leider Schnellkupplungen, die sind ja sau teuer 

Insgesamt brauch ich also 10x Verbinder. Entweder Anschraubtülle (ab 3,50€) oder Schlauchtülle (ab 60cent).
Ist es jetzt ne kosmetische Entscheidung oder sind die Anschraubtüllen sicherer und bequemer ? 

Das hier z.b. kommt in frage für unter 3 euro : 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - gerändelt - black 
Aber 13/10mm ist schon korrekt für 13/10 Schlauch ne ?? Oder dicker, um mehr Spannung zu machen ?

Kann ich zwei von diesen hier nehmen um mein Gehäuse abzukoppeln ? Wird der Durchfluss nicht reduziert bei diesen Kupplungen ?
"Alphacool HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset mit Schottverschraubung G1/4 IG" oder besser noch um Anschlüsse zu sparen
"Phobya Schnellverschluss Set 13/10mm Schott"
Kann ich dann direkt fest ans Gehäuse montieren. 

EDIT: hab gerade gelesen die Phobya bremsen zu stark ab, man sollte schon zu  Koolance QD3 greifen :/





IICARUS schrieb:


> Zu deinem Test möchte ich noch was hinzufügen..


Alles gut  ich wollte auf keinen Fall ein Missverständnis provozieren. Das Interesse war nur auf plumpe Art die Unterschiede live zu sehen und zu hören.
Für mich waren eh ALLE Lüfter gleich gut. Garnicht vergleichbar mit den hundert anderen Lüftern die man in den Jahren mal in der Hand hatte.

Also ihr unterschreibt das man mit den eloops nichts falsch macht bei dem Mora ja.

800Euro für die Wakü ist schon heftig. 850 karte und 500 Case . sind wir bei 2100€. Das ist schon echt krank


----------



## IICARUS (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



izanagi23 schrieb:


> 800Euro für die Wakü ist schon heftig. 850 karte und 500 Case . sind wir bei 2100€. Das ist schon echt krank


Wem sagst du das... 
Denke da können wir uns alle die Hände geben... 



> Kann ich zwei von diesen hier nehmen um mein Gehäuse abzukoppeln ? Wird der Durchfluss nicht reduziert bei diesen Kupplungen ?
> "Alphacool HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset mit Schottverschraubung G1/4 IG"
> Kann ich dann direkt fest ans Gehäuse montieren.


Richtig... ! 

Habe die selben ohne Schottverschraubung verbaut.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eHfN8Y7G0Z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Koolance VL3N und QD3 sollen aber noch besser sein.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u41024lDn18:207

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> Das hier z.b. kommt in frage für unter 3 euro : 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - gerändelt - black
> Aber 13/10mm ist schon korrekt für 13/10 Schlauch ne ?? Oder dicker, um mehr Spannung zu machen ?


Bei Anschraubtüllen muss der Schlauch auch übereinstimmen, sonst bekommst du die Überwurfmutter nicht mehr drauf oder den Schlauch nicht festgezogen.
Was anderes ist es bei normalen Tüllen ohne Überwurfmutter, da hier einfach das ganze mit Kabelbinder oder Schelle fest gemacht wird.



> Also ich habe bei der Pumpe keine Anschlüsse dabei, der Deckel hat 5 Ein/Ausgänge
> Der Mora hat verschlüsse dabei aber nur zum dicht machen.
> Der AGB total vergessen aber gut wenn er welche dabei hat. Jedoch keine Verbinder, nur Stopfen.
> Der CPU und GPU Block hat keine Anschlüsse.


Anschlüsse muss du immer selbst dazu kaufen, bei den Verschlussschrauben(Stopfen) sind immer welche mit dabei wenn mehr als die Anschlussmöglichkeiten die man benötigt vorhanden sind.
Beispielsweise dein AGB, da es der gleiche ist den ich auch verbaut habe. Hier hast du zwei Verschlussschrauben mit dabei, da du hierzu bis zu vier Anschlussmöglichkeiten hast, aber nur zwei davon für dein Loop brauchst.
Genauso ist es bei Radiatoren mit mehreren Anschlussmöglichkeiten. Beispielsweise der Mora oder bei mir auch mein oberer 240er Radiator. 

Im übrigem gibt es auf YouTube sehr viele nützliche und informative Videos dazu.
Dort wird vieles beschrieben was du hier nachfragst. In einem Video wird auch alles dazu besser näher gebracht, da es Zeitgleich auch gezeigt wird.


----------



## izanagi23 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Ja ich schaue mir nochmal Videos zu den Anschlüssen an.


Kennst du die "LF Reaction Reservoir"  von FrozenQ ? Die sehen ja stark aus. :O
LF Reaction 250mm Reservoir Build Your Own - FrozenQ PC Tech
Müsste man nur wissen ob die Luftblasen dort rausgehen, ich kann es im englischen nicht so gut finden.

FRAGE: kann ich beim CPU waterblock auch mit einem WInkelanschluss von der Seite reingehen anstatt gerade von oben ? man sieht immer auf Bildern das die von oben auf die CPU rein und raus gehen. Vielleicht hat das nen Grund, deshalb frage ich.
Ich würde gerne mehrere Winkel benutzen da sie optisch besser mit den Schläuchen zu verteilen sind und man nicht soviel kurven nehmen muss.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Kenne diesen AGB nicht, daher kann ich dir hierzu nichts zu sagen.
Du kannst Winkelanschlüsse benutzen oder Winkel-Adapter, da wäre nichts was dagegen sprechen würde.

Ich hatte zuvor welche dran verbaut, fand es aber im späteren Verlauf optisch besser ohne Winkel. Winkel sollen nur gemieden werden da zu viel ggf. den Durchfluss etwas hemmen können und drehbare Winkel-Adapter können auch undicht werden. Die Gefahr das was undicht wird ist daher bei drehbaren Winkel höher. Zumindest was ich hierzu selbst in Erfahrung bringen konnte, denn ich habe bei mir 4x 90° + 2x 45° Winkeladapter verbaut und bisher sind sie alle dicht.


----------



## Pelle0095 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

So wie ich das sehe musst du nicht unbedingt am Gehäuse bohren. Du hast ja Schlauchöffnungen und über die Slotblende kannst du bequem mit so was aus dem Gehäuse gehen.
https://shop.aquacomputer.de/produc...=3452&XTCsid=b923vffq4olut5e1qfmqphiqhj86sb03

Die Pumpe Kommt ja auf ein Shoggy Sandwich und dieses kannst du auch mit doppelseitigem Klebeband auf den Boden kleben, die Pumpe wird dann auf den Shoggy geschraubt.
Denk an den PWM Splitter und ein Verlängerungskabel für die Lüfter.


----------



## izanagi23 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht das die drehbaren undicht werden. 

Mein Kollege hat mir gerade seine Temps gezeigt von seiner MSI 1080ti. Trotz Lüfter system verdammt gute Werte nach 30min. Last hat er ohne OC einen stabilen Takt von 1936Mhz und 67grad GPU.
Die MSI lässt sich auf 2000Mhz takten. Da ist es ja fast schon sinnfrei auf eine Wakü zu hoffen die vielleicht kühler ist, aber auch nur max 2000-2100Mhz schafft.
Das macht jetzt nicht wirklich Bock wenn man darüber nachdenkt. Aber Wunder können wir ja sowieso nicht erwarten. Bisschen mehr hätte ich aber erwartet bei der kühleren Kondition.


Der EK Waterblock ist bestellt aus den USA.



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Denk an den PWM Splitter und ein Verlängerungskabel für die Lüfter.



Innen im Gehäuse sind Schlauchlöcher, aber nicht ausserhalb. Diese Blenden hab ich mir angeguckt... schade das es keine mit integriertem Schnellverschluss gibt.
Ich möchte nicht unnötig tausend Anschlüsse brauchen für diese Schnittstelle, daher bastel ich die Blende selber und kaufe zwei Schnellverschlüsse mit Schotte

PWM splitter ! total vergessen... verdammt da muss ich ja durch die Wand mit einem Kabel.
Aquacomputer SPLITTY9 Splitter fur bis zu 9 Lufter oder aquabus-Gerate | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Wenn ich das nehme weiss ich nur nicht ob das Mainboard soviel Power hat. Google verrät mir nichts, üblich haben die Boards 1A, das reicht nicht. eLoop 0,15A *9 = 1,35A.
 Es gibt Splitterkabel die PWM und Strom trennen und vom Netzteil ziehen, aber das sind Adapterkabel. Eventuell selber basteln ?

*EDIT: kannst du mal kurz schauen... es gibt von aquatuning leider nie Testberichte. Kann ich diese hier für meine Blende nehmen*

zwei Stück
Schnellverschluss 10mm Tulle (3/8") Stecker - black nickel | Schnellkupplungen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
zwei Stück (schweiße ich mir selber zu einer Blende, gibt keine schnellkuppl gewinkelt mit schott)
Schnellverschluss 13/10mm (3/8") 90deg - Kupplung - black nickel | Schnellkupplungen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
zwei Stück 
10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (High-Flow) - Short - silver | Schlauchtullen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
zwei Stück für den Mora (ist doch egal wofür die Sensoren sind oder gibts da mainboardkompatibilitäten ?? )
Aquacomputer Temperatursensor G1/4 fur VISION | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

obige ist alles AUSSERHALB des Gehäuses. ab Blende quasi.
Und diese hier kaufe ich für im Gehäuse.
8 Stück
13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtulle G1/4 - gerandelt - black nickel | 13/10mm | Anschraubtullen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Chukku (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



izanagi23 schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nicht wahr oder. Danke für den Hinweis... ich hab mir ganze Zeit Kopf gemacht das ich so gern die original backplate behalten möchte aber durch den Dschungel an Zubehör und dem Hinweis von EK "nicht kompatibel mit original backplate" war ich so eingeschränkt mit der EIntscheidung.
> Irgendwo las ich noch das man die Backplate für die Passivkühlung verwenden sollte. Wenn die original mit anderen Schrauben und Selbstbau drauf geht ist das ja SUPER.



Also nur, um das nochmal ins rechte Licht zu rücken:
ich habe mit Block und Backplate der 1080Ti keine Erfahrung.
Ich basiere meine Aussage auf zwei Tatsachen

1. Habe ich zwei verschiedene 980Tis (EVGA Hybrid + Inno3D X4 Ultra)  mit EK-Blocks ausgerüstet und bei beiden die original Backplate der Karte weiterbenutzt. 
Bei einer Karte ging es direkt ohne Weiteres und bei der 2ten Karte musste ich nur die Schrauben wechseln. Da war die original BP ursprünglich mit M4 Schrauben befestigt, im EK Block waren aber M3 Gewinde drin. (oder anders herum..).

2. Entscheidend dafür, ob die Backplate zum Block passt sind ja eigentlich nur die Bohrungspositionen. 
Und die werden vom PCB vorgegeben, müssen also bei der original Backplate und dem Wasserblock gleich sein.
MUSS also eigentlich passen

Du wirst am Ende wahrscheinlich nicht an allen Schraubenpositionen wieder eine Schraube reinsetzen können, weil der Wasserblock wahrscheinlich weniger Bohrungen hat, aber das dürfte eigentlich ziemlich egal sein.

Kritisch könnte es nur bei zweigeteilten Backplates sein (wie bei der Founders Edition und einigen EVGA Karten.. keine Ahnung ob die STRIX auch so eine hat).
Wenn dann auf einer Backplate-Hälfte nur zwei oder 3 Schrauben sind, könnte die in bisschen wackeln.


----------



## Happy_Hepo (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Ja, der vordere Teil der Backplate der FE wackelt, weil nur vorne Schrauben sind.


----------



## Pelle0095 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Für den PWM Splitter benötigst du noch sowas um die Spannung vom NT zu holen und nur das PWM-Signal vom Mainboard. Das geht dann auf den SplittY9 oder halt ein
9Fach Y-Kabel, ob die länge reicht must du selber messen.
Phobya Y-Kabel fur PWM Splitter 4Pin PWM auf 4Pin PWM & 4Pin Molex 50cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany

Bei den Schnellkupplungen würde ich nicht sparen, die billigen können den Durchfluss gut bremsen. Diese Kupplungen hast du wie die gesammte Wakü mehrere Jahre wenn nicht sogar ein Jahrzehnt.
Du kannst ja auch mit dem Schlauch aus dem Gehäuse raus und auf der Hälfte der Strecke die Kupplung zwischen setzten.(Illcarus hat das glaube ich auch und erwähnt)
So kannst du dir auch den Ablasshahn sparen.

Sparen kannst du auch mit Barrow Fittinge. Barrow ist der Fertiger von Bitspower. Und die sehen etwas hochwertiger aus als die bliigen hier in DE.
Der Verkäufer soll ganz gut sein und man bekommt, wenn man ein Screenshot vom Warenkorb zum Support schick öffters auch den schnellen DHL Versand für umsonst(keine Gewähr von mir).
Barrow 3/8 "id x 5/8" od (10x16mm schlauch) klemmringverschraubungen g1/4 gewinde       gold/rot/weiss/silber/schwarz in Barrow 3/8 "id x 5/8" od (10x16mm schlauch) klemmringverschraubungen g1/4 gewinde ----- gold/rot/weiss/silber/schwarz aus   auf AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group

Gruß Pelle


----------



## Chukku (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Ich hab grad gestern jeweils einen
Aquacomputer SPLITTY9 Splitter fur bis zu 9 Lufter oder aquabus-Gerate | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
und Phobya 4Pin PWM auf 8x 4Pin Splitter | Lufterzubehor | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany per Post bekommen.
Beim Phobya Splitter ist das Kabel schon dabei, mit dem man den Strom direkt vom Netzteil zieht.
Für den Splitty musst du es  (wie von Pelle verlinkt) noch dazukaufen.

Beide Splitter funktionieren, nur hat der Phobya dummerweise "nur" 8 Ausgänge.
Für Nutzer eines MoRa ist das dann immer genau einer zu wenig.
Spricht aber auch nichts dagegen, einen oder zwei der Ausgänge mit Y-Kabeln zu erweitern.

Eine Sache muss ich aber noch dazu sagen.
Gleichmal vorab: es ist durchaus möglich , dass das Problem durch mein altes Mainboard verursacht wird. (Wer weiss, ob sich seit der "P67" Zeit noch was an der PWM Spezifikation geändert hat)

Aber auf jeden Fall ist es mir NICHT möglich, meine Noiseblocker B12-PS 120mm eLoops über die PWM Splitter zu regeln. 
5 eLoops kann ich problemlos regeln. 
Sobald ich dann aber den 6ten dazustecke, drehen plötzlich alle total am Rad und alle 6 gehen auf 100%.
(dabei ist es egal, welche Anschlüsse ich nehme und in welcher Reihenfolge ich die Lüfter anschliesse.. es ist also nicht ein konkreter Lüfter, sondern immer nur der letzte angeschlossene)

Ursprünglich wollte ich eigentlich meine 6 eLoops innerhalb des Gehäuses über den Phobya Splitter regeln und dann an den 7ten Ausgang des Splitters über ein langes Kabel noch den Splitty (mit eigener Stromversorgung) ranhängen, um meine Nocuta Lüfter an den externen Radiatoren über das gleiche Signal zu regeln.
Nachdem ich 6 eLoops nicht regeln konnte dachte ich mir erst "Ok.. scheiss drauf, ich mach erstmal nur mit 5 eLoops weiter und häng trotzdem schonmal den Splitty mit den Noctuas dran".
Und dabei dann wieder das gleiche Spiel: die 5 eLoops drehen brav nach PWM Signal, sobald aber das Kabel für das Splitty Signal dazukommt, gehen die eLoops wieder auf 100%.
Die Noctuas, für die das Signal erst über den Phobya Splitter und dann auch noch über den Splitty muss, halten sich aber schön brav an die PWM Vorgabe.

Dabei ist es übrigens egal, welche Anschlüsse auf den Splittern nutze und ob ich die eLoops nun an den Splitty oder den Phobya hänge.

Das Ganze macht ÜBERHAUPT keinen Sinn, da die Splitter Ausgänge ja parallel verschaltet sind und sich gegenseitig überhaupt nicht beeinflussen dürften.
Aber es ist nunmal, wie es ist: ich krieg meine eLoops über keinen Splitter vernünftig geregelt, während meine Noctuas (und 1 SilentWings 2) überhaupt keine Probleme machen.
Vor 2 Wochen hatte ich übrigens schon versucht, die eLoops über noch einen anderen PWM Splitter zu regeln (Thermaltake Commander) und mit dem ging es schon von Anfang an gar nicht.. da lief jeder eLoop sofort auf 100%, obwohl ich die Noctuas mit dem gleichen Hub regeln konnte.


Ich will dir damit eigentlich nur eines sagen:
FALLS du am Ende alles zusammenbaust und du dann ein ähnliches Problem hast, weisst du schonmal, woran es liegt.
Dann heisst es: eLoops zurückschicken und gegen was anderes tauschen.
Aber andere User haben es durchaus schon geschafft, eLoops über Splitter zu regeln also wirds vielleicht auch bei dir laufen.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Du kannst ja auch mit dem Schlauch aus dem Gehäuse raus und auf der Hälfte der Strecke die Kupplung zwischen setzten.(Illcarus hat das glaube ich auch und erwähnt)
> So kannst du dir auch den Ablasshahn sparen.


Stimmt, ich habe bei mir Schottverschaubung am Gehäuse dran.
Von innen gehe ich mit einer Anschraubtülle dran und von außen hat meine Schottverschraubung eine 13mm Tülle. Darauf habe ich dann mein Schlauch stecken.
Bei mir geht der Auslass oben am Gehäuse raus und unten wieder rein, daher habe ich den Schlauch genau so lang gemacht das ich es wieder in sich verbinden kann. Grund war bei mir aber nicht das ablassen, denn meine Pumpe sitzt noch tiefer und so würde ich nicht alles raus bekommen. An der Pumpe habe ich daher auch mein Ablasshahn dran.

Grund war damit ich den Rechner auch ohne den Mora betreiben kann. Wobei der Hauptgrund vielmehr darauf bezogen war nach einem Umbau am Rechner das ganze einfacher befüllen und besser entlüften zu können ohne das der Mora dran hängen muss, denn der ist ja nach dem trennen bereits befüllt und entlüftet.


----------



## izanagi23 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

@chukku
eLoops zurück schicken ist so ne Sache, als gewerblicher Einkauf ist es mir nicht erlaubt das Widerrufrecht in Anspruch zu nehmen.
Daher sehr gut das du mich vorgewarnt hast. Ich weiss nur nicht wie ich drauf reagieren soll. Auf gut Glück ?!
Wir finden sicher mal ne Lösung, das kann ja keine Hexerei sein. ^^

Ich hab übrigens den Thread gelesen mit "Strix & EK" Spulenfiepen. Das macht mir Angst, weil ich wie gesagt Hardware nicht zurückschicken darf.



Wenn man die Backplate mal vergleicht, fällt eigentlich von der Form nichts auf das die nicht draufpassen würde.
Lediglich das 5 Schrauben in der Mitte fehlen.

@ IICARUS
kann man beim Ablassen nicht eigentlich ganz simpel in den Schlauch pusten damit alles rauskommt ?
damit ich das nicht missverstehe... ein Entlüftungsventil brauche ich nicht wenn ich einen AGB einsetze (der das ja übernimmt) korrekt ?
Und ein Ablaßventil auch nicht wenn ich die Verbindungskupplung als solches nutze.

Kann ich das Wasser eigentlich auch von oben in den AGB Anschluss reinlaufen lassen und unten wieder raus. Hab das noch nie gesehen, aber der Anschluss ist verhanden.
Übrigens ist bei mir der Radiator viel höher als der AGB, ist das i.O. sofern das Wasser erst runter zur Pumpe und dann rauf zum Radiator pumpt. ?! Hab ich in den Artikeln so verstanden.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Im Prinzip kannst du wie Pelle0095 schon schrieb dein Schlauch was zum Mora führen würde zum ablassen nutzen.
Musst dazu nur die Kupplung aufdrücken(Ventil) oder den Anschluss einfach vom Schlauch ziehen und mit einer Wanne auffangen.

In meinem Fall, da mein Anschluss dazu höher als die Pumpe sitzt müsste ich dann nur aufpassen wenn ich an der Pumpe den Schlauch abziehe, da dort noch Wasser drin stehen würde.
Komplett bekommst du ehe nicht alles raus. Denn die Radiatoren bekommst du zum Teil nicht leer, da sie wie bei mir hochkant verbaut sind und die Anschlüsse oben sind. Zudem muss Luft einströmen können damit das Wasser abläuft. Der Schlauch kann auch so verlegt sein das hier das Wasser nicht von alleine ausläuft.

Beispiel meine Grafikkarte... eine hälfte würde auslaufen, in der anderen würde sich das Wasser auffangen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder hier noch besser zu sehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An meinem oberen verbauten Radiator sind von oben Verschlussschrauben dran, wenn ich eine davon löse kann Luft einströmen und das hilft dann damit mehr Wasser auslaufen kann.
Aber alles bekomme ich dennoch nicht raus, da muss ich halt dann vorsichtig sein beim lösen der Schläuche worin noch Wasser steht oder mancher Blöcke.
Als ich letztens meine Grafikkarte erneut zerlegte habe ich auch die Schläuche entfernt und dann direkt Verschlussschrauben an Stelle der Schläuche drauf geschraubt, denn das Wasser musste nicht aus dem Kühlkörper komplett raus, ich wollte aber nicht das mir dazu zeug beim zerlegen raus läuft.

Im Übrigem hatte ich dazu eine Panne: [Sammelthema] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen... 

Rein pusten würde ich nicht, denn im Loop möchte ich keine Bazillen haben... keine Ahnung ob dann dadurch Innenleben entstehen könnte.. 
In einem Thema hat jemand auch das zeug geschluckt... hat anscheint dran gesaugt... machte sich dann Gesundheitliche sorgen, da es etwas im Hals brannte.

Entlüftungsventil? Denke braucht man nicht, aber da kann vielleicht jemand anderes der sich damit besser auskennt was dazu beitragen.
Mir ist nur bekannt das sich der Deckel des AGB etwas schwer öffnen lässt, da hierbei nachdem das System entlüftet ist sich ein Unterdruck entsteht.
Sobald ich den Deckel soweit aufgedreht habe das Luft einströmen kann lässt der sich dann gut öffnen.

Mit solche in Ventil könnte man dagegen wirken.
Aber auch mit dem Unterdruck konnte ich jetzt nichts negatives ersehen, Durchfluss ist vorhanden und alles läuft auch so problemlos.


----------



## izanagi23 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Ja ich mach das so mit dem Kupplungen, muss nur nochmal sichergehen das meine gewählten nicht kontraproduktiv zum Durchfluss wären.
Ansonsten, joa supi, hab ich ja jetzt alles zusammen.
Als AGB hab ich mich kurzfristig umentschieden zu diesem hier
Alphacool Eisbecher 250mm Acetal Ausgleichsbehalter | 60mm - L | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Da ich von oben das Wasser reinlaufen möchte und der Eisbrecher dabei sehr sehr leise sein soll. Und unten werden Luftblasen gefiltert.


PS: Hast du gefärbtes Wasser?


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Jaein... verwende ein Fertiggemisch:  AC Double Protect Ultra in Gelb.
Mit meinem Mora sieht sieht es am ende so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## izanagi23 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Ach cool, ich war total eingeschüchtert was Färbung angeht weil alle davon abgeraten haben weshalb ich ich mich für den UV schlauch entschieden habe und die Weichmacher als das wenigste Übel gesehen habe. Hmpf.

Sag mal hat irgendwer mal die Kupplungen aus dem Gartenbereich getestet ? Die kosten 1 euro das Stück 1/2"


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Naja... ohne Farbe ist es auch besser, denn das Zeug setzt sich ja auch mit der Zeit ab und es kommt bestimmt auch ganz darauf was hierzu genutzt wird, denn ich kann mir gut vorstellen das andere Farben schneller sich absetzen oder was einfärben. Mir war aber die Optik wichtiger und bei dem Zeug was ich verwende siehst du das mein Schlauch davon noch nicht verfärbt ist. Wie sich das ganze auf lange Sicht auswirken wird kann ich nicht sagen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im oberem Schlauch lief zuvor schon etwa 2 Monate die selbe Flüssigkeit durch.


----------



## Pelle0095 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Du willst für ca 2000€ Hardware verbauen und denkst da echt über die billigen Plastikkupplungen aus dem Baumarkt nach? Elektronik und Wasser sind wie Tom und Jerry.

Der AGB kommt ja in die hintere Kammer?
Wenn du von oben  befüllen möchtest empfehle icht den Alphacool cape corp coolplex, der oben oder unten (wie man es sieht) 3 Anschlüsse.
Wenn du jetzt oben mit dem Schlauch rein gehst hast du noch eine Öffnung um den Loop zu befüllen und was das befüllen sehr erleichtert eine Öffnung damit die Luft aus dem AGB wieder während des befüllen raus kann.
Die Optik spielt ja eine nicht so große Rolle in der Hinterkammer?
Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 25 LT | 50mm - L | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany oder eine Nummer kleiner wenn der große nicht passt.

Zu den Lüftern:
Das mit den Eloops wusste ich nicht. Da würde ich mal bei Noiseblocker nachfragen(per mail damit du es schriftlich hast).
Du kannst da ja auch die Noctua nehmen. Die gibt es auch bald als 200er Lüfter.
Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lufter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite


----------



## izanagi23 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

@Pelle
Ich frage das ganz bewusst, da es im Endeffekt industrielle Fertigungen sind egal von welchem Hersteller nur mit anderem Logo und anderem Marketing.
CPC stellt zum Beispiel weltweit Anschlüsse für den B2B Bereich her. Da gibts auch viele andere Hersteller die für den Gartenbereich labeln, im prinzip aber neutral produzieren. Wofür es angewendet wird obligt ja dem Kunden.
Ich denke das hier sehr sehr viel überteuert unter dem Namen "Wasserkühlung" Zubehör verkauft wird. Ist ja nicht nur im PC gang und gebe.
Phobya-Europe ist das beste Beispiel. Alles white-label Produkte, denn Phobya stellt nicht selbst her und existiert nichtmal als Firma, ist nur eine Marke. Eine Wakü Marke lässt sich besser verkaufen als jetzt  Gartenzubehör.
Der Herstellungspozess und die Rohstoffe werden sich nicht von anderen unterscheiden. Ich denke man würde die selben Zubehörteile(unter anderem Vorwand) für 50% bekommen.
Das interessierte mich. 

Wo man tatsächlich höchste Qualität erhält sind Anschlüsse im Medizin, Militär, Weltraum und Automobilbereich. Den Standard benötigt man im PC-Konsumer Bereich aber nicht., wäre auch nicht zu bezahlen deswegen gibts spezielle Produktserien als Wakü-komponente quasi ein "Zusatzprodukt" wie z.b. watercool oder  bei Alphacool die eigentlich für u.a. Medizin und Automobil herstellen. (produzieren übrigens auch exklusiv-label produkte für andere)
Wir reden hier aber nur von universelle Schlauchanschlüssen!
Die wenigen die tatsächlich selbst für Spezial Wakü Anschlüsse  produzieren sind z.B. koolance. Das merkt man dann im Preis da hier ein gewisses Oligopol herrscht.
Deswegen bin ich der festen Überzeugung es gibt Alternativen von dem man aber noch nichts ahnt.
Die Gartenanschlüsse waren hier unterstes Niveau, ja, aber dennoch eine legitime Frage wenn man Interesse hat. Wer es nicht Infrage stellt kann die Antwort nie erfahren.

Um ein verständlicheres Beispiel zu nennen, die Papas von euch kennen das: Es gibt ein Nagelschneide Set für 5€ und das selbe Produkt als "Baby Nagelschneide-Set" für 25€.
Und Wasserschlauch Systeme gibt es ja echt in unglaublich vielen Branchen und Einsatzmöglichkeiten.
Du verstehst aber was ich meine? Ich will keine Gartenanschlüsse 



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Der AGB kommt ja in die hintere Kammer?
> Die Optik spielt ja eine nicht so große Rolle in der Hinterkammer?


neeeeee  der soll vorne zu sehen sein.  Den Eisbecher hab ich gewählt weil von oben das Wasser nicht einfach rausschießt und laute Geräusche von sich gibt sondern es leise rieseln lässt. 
Findest du den nicht gut? Würd auch gern die 60mm haben. komm schon sag einfach, geil! 



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Das mit den Eloops wusste ich nicht. Da würde ich mal bei Noiseblocker nachfragen(per mail damit du es schriftlich hast).]


Wenn das Chukku nicht schon gemacht hat, werd ich das im Interesse aller nachholen und mal da nachfragen.


----------



## Pelle0095 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



izanagi23 schrieb:


> Ja da wird schon viel unter dem Namen "Wasserkühlung" verteuert verkauft. Ich hatte halt die billigen No Name Gardena Kopien im Kopf und dachte halt, das das nicht im Verhältniss steht. Von den PLastikbaumarkt Kupplungen rate ich dann doch ab, gucke sonst mal unter Hydraulikkupplungen.
> Watercool und Aquacomputer fertigen in Deutschland  der Rest lässt auch nur in China fertigen und vielleicht ja im selben Werk.
> 
> Ich habe selber einen Eisbecher D5 und den finde ich gut. Du kannst den Eisbecher ja auch drehen so das der Boden Oben ist. Wenn du oben Nur einen Anschluss hast musst du mit einem T-Stück und einem Fillport arbeiten sonst bekommst du kein Wasser ins System.
> Für den Eisbecher benötigst du noch eine Verlängerung für den oberen einzelnen Anschluss.(Steht in der Beschreibung)


----------



## izanagi23 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Du hast recht, den muss ich wohl umdrehen damit ich von oben ins zweite Loch dann Wasser fülle. Aber der Eingang ist dann nicht mittig oder ? Der Schlauch oben sitzt dann links und nicht mittig oder kapier ich das nicht. Auf dem Video steckt der ne LED in die Mitte, da ist garkein Gewinde ?!?!
Oben mittig ist auch dieses Röhrchen, wieso sieht man kein Gewinde dort, raff ich nicht. Ausserdem sieht das Loch viel größer aus als die Öffnungen links,rechts.
(Das lange Röhrchen unten will ich auch raus haben.)


----------



## Pelle0095 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Das geht. Gucke in die Montageanleitung (kannst du bei der Beschreibung Downloaden).
Da sind Ein- und Ausgänge beschrieben.
Die LED wird nur in einen speziellen Stopfen gesteckt, den kannst du raus nehmen. Die Steigröhrchen sind nur eingesteckt, die kannst du auch verbauen wie du möchtest.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## izanagi23 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Ach bei Alphacool, logo ^^  hab die Anleitung. Cool, das geht ja.
Übrigens ist der EK Block schon verschickt, schneller als gedacht.


----------



## Pelle0095 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Poste dann doch mal den finalen Warenkorb.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ludscha (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



> @ludscha was hat der bei dir gekostet. Und wie sind die Temps bei deinem System ?



Der Bitspower ist von Caseking und kostete 160 € ohne Versand.

Aber wie ich gerade gelesen habe, hast ja auf EK umgeschwenkt (gute Wahl) 

Ich hab den roten EK Supremacy an der CPU verbaut mit der 3er Jetplate.

CPU Temp unter Prime95 bei 4,5 Ghz  65 Grad und an der Graka um die 38-41 Grad.

Du darfst allerdings bei meinen Temps nicht außer Acht lassen, das meine Radi-Fläche im Vergleich doch etwas größer ist als deine. 

Wen du auf den "My Maschine from Hell"klickst siehst du was ich an WaKü-Teile verbaut habe. 

Mfg
ludscha


----------



## izanagi23 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Die CPU auf 4,5Ghz, wie macht man sowas. Ich hab bisher 3,9 geschafft. Hab gelesen du hast 2 Pumpen verbaut ? Auch selten oder.
Ich weiss noch garnicht wer mir die Komponente übertaktet, bei der CPU trau ich mich manuell nicht ran. Die Autotools sollen ja nicht brauchbar sein. Und einfach Profil kopieren wird wohl auch nicht.

Kann man die hier empfehlen 
Alphacool HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G1/4 IG - Deep Black | Schnellkupplungen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
oder sind die genauso wie die anderen günstigen? Sehen für mich mechanisch genauso aus jedenfall.
Dumm das keiner integrierte Tüllen hat, alle nur mit Gewinde. da braucht man schon wieder 4 Aufsätze, geht mir aufn Sack.


----------



## Chukku (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Um nochmal auf die Backplate zurückzukommen:

bei dem von dir (auf Seite 10) geposteten Bildern macht mich die Verschraubung der "Strix" Backplate ein bisschen stutzig.
Die Lochpositionen scheinen ja auf jeden Fall zu passen.

Aber normalerweise läuft das bei Backplates und Kühlern (egal ob Luft- oder Wasser-) ja so, dass das Gewinde im Kühler drin ist und man von der Backplate-Seite aus die Schrauben reindreht. (die entsprechenden Vertiefungen für die Schrauben sieht man ja im Bild der EK Backplate.)
Auf dem Bild sieht das aber so aus, als wären in der Strix Backplate eingepresste Gewindebuchsen drin. Von wo kommen denn dann die Schrauben rein? von vorne?
Das wäre dann schon ein Problem mit dem EKWB Block... du hättest dann ja auf beiden Seiten jeweils ein Gewinde.

Vielleicht sehe ich das in dem Bild aber auch falsch


----------



## ludscha (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



> Hab gelesen du hast 2 Pumpen verbaut ? Auch selten oder.



Weiß nicht ob das selten ist, meine beiden PC-Spezln (Freunde) haben auch zwei DDC 1T Plus verbaut, ja gut die hab ich auch zusammmen geschraubt, darum.   

Ich brauch halt immer ein bischen Mehr. 

Zu deinen verlinkten Schnellverschlüssen kann ich nichts sagen, da ich nur die Koolance QD 3 nutze, aber die hat sicher jemand verbaut und gibt dir Auskunft.

MFG


----------



## izanagi23 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Also der Waterblock ist angekommen.
Hier wird nur erklärt das man von innen, also von oben quasi (seite backplate) schräubchen reindreht und den Kühler festschraubt.
Hier ist keinerlei Funktionalität bezüglich Backplate vorgegeben. 

EDIT: das einzige was mir einfällt, wäre einmal das 5 schrauben nicht mehr passen weil sie belegt sind vom kühler von der anderen Seite aus.
Oder diese kleine Erhebung des Anschlusses. Was fies wäre, da ich nicht glaub das dieses mm Stück sein musste. Könnte absichtlich in die Platine ragen ^^

Frage dennoch: was sind compression fittings. Hier wird betont 5mm maximale Längen zu nehmen. Von Kompressionsanschlüssen hör ich zum ersten mal.


----------



## ludscha (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Die Gewindelänge der Verschraubungen (Wasseranschlüsse) sind damit gemeint und nicht die 5 beigelegten Schrauben. 

Bau Schritt für Schritt nach der Anleitung um, zumindest mach ich es so und hat jedesmal gepasst.


----------



## izanagi23 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Ach so nennt man das im englischen ? 
Ich dachte jetzt kommt irgendwas spezielles wieder ^^


----------



## ludscha (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Und achte auf die richtige Dicke der Wärmeleitads am Vram etc.


----------



## izanagi23 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Habs gefunden, Durchfluss von 160 auf 150 bei den Alphacool HF Schnellverschlusskupplung. ich meine die Stopper im Gewinde, also die das Wasser zurückhalten sind metallig rund wie bei Koolance.
Die anderen günstigen haben so ein plastik kreuz im inneren. Ich denke, oder ich Hoffe... das dies der gravierende Unterschied ist der den Durchfluss verbessert.
Wenn nicht bin ich ein Idiot und hätte gleich für 5euro Schnellkupplung kaufen können.


----------



## izanagi23 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

So ich bin fast fertig! 

Einkaufsliste
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


CPU KÜHLER
ich wollte auf Plexi beim Kühler verzichten da mit schwarzen schrauben doof aussieht und man das Wasser ja sowieso nicht sieht. Und die Kühlleistung bei Plastik ist bissle schlechter.
Jetzt ist der schwarze aber AUCH aus Plastik, der Deckel zumindest. Welchen würdet ihr den nehmen:
Aquacomputer cuplex kryos XT fur Sockel 2011/2011-3, Special Edition | CPU - Wasserkuhler | CPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Aquacomputer cuplex kryos NEXT 2011/2011-3, PVD/Nickel | CPU - Wasserkuhler | CPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Aquacomputer cuplex kryos NEXT 2011/2011-3, Acetal/Nickel | CPU - Wasserkuhler | CPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

TEMP SENSOR
Ich hab im Warenkorb die zwei Produkte in Kombination
Alphacool Thermosensor Push/Plugin 10mm | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...806/10mm-g1/4-steckanschluss-selbstabsperrend
Ist das ausreichend oder sollte ich zwei Schraub Sensoren nehmen. Die sollen in den Mora übrigens rein.


LÜFTER
Ich habe das hier vom Asus Board gefunden, ein Lüfter Poweranschluss:
>>>Ein dedizierter Lüfteranschluss, der bis zu 3 Ampere für Hochgeschwindigkeitslüfter mit hoher Stromaufnahme zur Verfügung stellen kann<<<
Das heisst ich kann den doch nehmen für 9 Lüfter korrekt? Ohne Zusatzstrom. Dann brauch ich das Adapterkabel ja garnicht.

GTX 1080 Ti ROG Strix
Ich hab gelesen der einzige Unterschied zur OC ist der, das ein garantiertes OC von Werk aus existiert. Da geht bei mir die Frage auf, ob das bedeutet das die OC eine selektierte* Karte darstellt. Fahre ich sicherer mit einer OC für "meinen" Nutzen das ich sie ja mit Wasser stark übertakten möchte.
Oder bilde ich mir das nur ein und die normale Strix reicht völlig.?!

*ich meine damit das die karten ja alle grundsätzlich gleich sind aber bei den OC Modellen ja ein gewisses Potenzial vorhanden sein muss um sie werkseitig so hoch takten zu können. Wenn durch die Serienstreeung das bereits beim Hersteller nicht möglich ist, fällt diese ja durch und wird zu einer Standardversion.


OFFTOPIC
ich habe mal temperaturen gemessen unter Last, jetzt bei dem kuriosen Case  und das Frontglas ist 52 grad heiss, das Gehäuse Metall hinten ist 60 grad heiss. Quasi Schmelzofen ^^
Wer das Case fürn Lüfterbetrieb kauft muss irre sein.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Habe den cuplex kryos XT verbaut und bin sehr zufrieden.
Der NEXT ist ja das letzte neue Modell was kürzlich raus gekommen ist, welcher Besser ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich denke aber das der Unterschied nicht groß sein dürfte und würde deshalb die Optik was dir besser gefällt entscheiden lassen.

Warum nimmst du dir nicht solch ein Temperatursensor: Aquacomputer Temperatursensor

Bezüglich der Grafikkarte kann halt mit Wasser der volle Takt gehalten werden oder an OC was mit ihr maximal Stabil möglich ist. Leider ist das Problem das du normal nicht über 1,093v gehen kannst und daher irgendwann Grenzen bezüglich dem OC bestehen.


----------



## izanagi23 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Ok dann nehme ich die aus der Liste
Aquacomputer Temperatursensor G1/4 fur VISION | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Ich überlege noch mit der Grafikkarte zu warten, weil das Gratisspiel Dawn War 3 bringt mir nix. Leider ist for Honor bereits geschichte. Keine Ahnung was ab 01.06 als Aktion kommt.


----------



## SpatteL (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Der Sensor ist, wie schon der Name sagt, für VISION(ein aquacomputer Display).
Nimm den von  IICARUS verlinkten.


----------



## izanagi23 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Das heisst die arbeiten unterschiedlich, senden andere Signale oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen. Bis auf einen simplen Temperatur Fühler +- sehe ich keinerlei Technik bei den Teilen.

kennt ihr die CableMod UV magnet streifen ? Die hat Alternate im Angebot, ich wollt mir 120cm davon kaufen und hoffe das die ihren Dienst tun.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Schau dir mal den Stecker zu deinem Fühler an, keine Ahnung wo den drauf stecken möchtest, könnte aber etwas problematisch werden.


----------



## izanagi23 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Über die Tiefe hab ich auch nachgedacht, also CPU und GPU kann man da nicht andocken, aber ich will den ja beim Mora direkt anbringen.
Aber THema ist gegessen, ich nehm die zwei durchlauf gewinde Sensoren und mach die an den Schnellanschlüsse dran ausserhalb des Cases.

Bauchschmerzen bereitet mir noch das verschlauchen im Case da ich so wenig wie möglich Winkel benutzen wollte wegen dem negativen Image sie bremsen den Durchfluss.
Aber das gerade Einführen des Schlauchs ist echt fies da es nicht viel Biegung zulässt und sieht komisch aus.
Wenn es nach mir ging würde ich alles mit Winkeln machen und die Schläuche komplett eng an den Platinen vorbei legen.
Jetzt hab ich soviele Kompromisse eingehen müssen das ich nur noch einen Winkel habe, oben an der Grafikkarte um direkt aus dem Slot oberhalb der Grafikkarte aus dem gehäuse zu gehen.
Das sieht nix aus wenn ich erst kerzengerade nach oben und eine Schleife und wieder nach unten zum Slotausgang gehe.


----------



## SpatteL (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

So lange es keine 20 Winkel sind, spielt das keine Rolle. Hier und da mal ein Winkel, damit der Radius nicht zu eng wird, ist völlig i.O.
Zudem hat die D5 auch mehr als genug Leitung um das wieder auszugleichen.

Die von IICARUS verlinkten Sensoren kannst du überall anbringen.
Vorzugsweise im Case, da musst du die Strippen nicht nach außen legen, könnten dafür auch zu kurz sein.

Würde mir da jetzt, ohne das Zeug zu haben, da auch noch nicht allzu viele Sorgen machen.
Was hast du denn für Schlauch vorgesehen?


----------



## izanagi23 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKÃ¼ ?*

Danke für den Hinweis, dann geh ich doch nochmal an eine Zeichnung und berechne den AGB nochmal ob die Höhe so ausreicht mit zwei Schläuchen unten und oben, oder ob ich oben lieber mit einem Winkel reingehe.

Die Sensoren will ich ungerne im Case haben da ich dann an die CPU müsste, das sieht echt nicht schön aus. Die 50cm sollten ausreichen.

Den Schlauch hab ich schon hier, Masterkleer 13/10 clear UV.
Sind ja bekannt das sie nicht so gut biegbar sind.

CPU Waterblock
Nicht lachen aber ich bin kurz vorm Abschluss am springen auf den Watercool, da er mir optisch besser gefällt.
Watercool HEATKILLER(R) IV PRO (INTEL processor) COPPER AN | CPU - Wasserkuhler | CPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Die Benchs von Hardwaremax waren auch gleich mit den des Kryos Next. daher für mich nur eine ästhetische Entscheidung.


TEMP ANSCHLUSS und LÜFTER
Ich blick da nicht durch beim Asus.


> Der	Anschluss	CPU_FAN	arbeitet	mit	einem	CPU-Lüfter	mit	max.	1A	(12W)	Leistung. •	Die	CPU_FAN-,	CHA_FAN-	und	EXT_FAN-Anschlüsse	unterstützen	die	ASUS	FAN	Xpert	3-Funktion	der	X99-Plattform. •	Die	Unterstützung	der	W_PUMP-Funktion	hängt	vom	Wasserkühlsystem	ab.	Wenn	Sie	ein	Wasserkühlgerät	verwenden,	schließen	Sie	die	Lüfteranschlüsse	des	Geräts	am	CPU_FAN-Anschluss	des	Motherboards	und	den	Wasserpumpenanschluss	am	W_PUMP-Anschluss	an. •	Der	EXT_FAN-Anschluss	unterstützt	3	von	10	Thermosensorquellen. •	Alle	Lüfteranschlüsse	erkennen	den	Typ	der	installierten	Lüfter	und	wechseln	die	Steuerungsmodi	automatisch.	Wählen	Sie	zur	Konfiguration	des	Lüftersteuerungsmodus	das	Element	Erweiterter Modus (Advanced Mode)	>	Monitor	>	CPU-Q-Fan-Steuerung (CPU Q-Fan Control) im BIOS. •	Für	bessere	Q-Fan-Funktionen	empfehlen	wir	die	Benutzung	4-poliger	PWM-Lüfter	beim	Anschließen	leistungsstarker	Lüfter	(1A	oder	höher)	am	H_AMP_FAN-Anschluss. •	Die	Gehäuselüfteranschlüsse	unterstützen	DC-	und	PWM-Modi.	Um	diese	Lüfter	auf	DC	oder	PWM	einzustellen,	gehen	Sie	zu	Advanced Mode > Monitor > Chassis Fan 2/2 Q-Fan Control im BIOS.


Also die Pumpe schließ ich am W_PUMP des Boards, damit diese auch die Pumpe ansteuern und kontrollieren kann.
Die Lüfter des MoRa müsste ich eigentlich am CPU_FAN anschließen, aber der Mora ist ja auch für die Grafikkarte zuständig.
Da der Anschluss eh nur 1A leistet, bringt das nicht viel. Heisst, ich schließe garkeinen oder einen Gehäuselüfter an CPU_FAN.
Nun braucht der Mora mit seinen 9 Lüfter eine Steuerung und genug Power.
Der H_AMP Anschluss hat 3A und könnte den Mora steuern. Laut Anleitung wird dieser Anschluss aber nicht von der Xpert3 Funktion, also der Software kontrolliert.
Heisst das wir können die 9 Lüfter nicht vom System steuern lassen ?
Etwas wiedersprüchlich, da der H_AMP in der Xpert Software bei mir auftaucht. Ich kann die Kurve angeben oder auf Profil-Modus stellen.
Ich frag mich nur, WELCHEN Temperatursensor benutzt der überhaupt ?! Beim CPU Fan nimmt er den CPU Sensor als Referenz, okey, bei den anderen Lüftern ?? Wo sage ich dem denn das er den und den Sensor nehmen soll. Gehen wir davon aus ich habe 2 Sensoren im Wakü. Wie teile ich das der Software mir.
Und wird das Profil auch ohne Software also im Bios hinterlegt funktionieren ?

Ich habe einen T_Sensor1 und zwei EXT_Sensor

EDIT: moment mal, der Ext_fan ist garkein Lüfteranschluss, der hat Pins für Sensoren und controller. Aber 5pins ? Wat is dat ? 
Hört sich an wie eine Lüfter Kommando Zentrale wie diese LCD Steuerungen


----------



## SpatteL (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Wenn ich das schon lese "... und berechne den AGB nochmal ob die Höhe so ausreicht ..." 
Vielleicht liegt es auch an mir, das ich bei so etwas lieber "mache" und nicht erst ewig messe und rechne.
Macht euch doch nicht so viele (unnötige) Gedanken. Wenn man dann am einbauen ist, wird sowieso alles anders.
Mein Beratungsthread hatte damals knapp eine Seite, hier sind wir schon bei 7(20 Beiträge/Seite)

Wenn du den Schlauch schon da hast, kannst du ja mal versuchen, wie der sich beim biegen verhält.
Ich habe auch 13/10er und damit keine Probleme, habe nur zwei 90° Winkel im System(an der Pumpe).

Was die Steruerung über das MB angeht, kann ich nix sagen.
Sollte doch aber alles im Handbuch beschrieben sein.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Habe bei mir 6 Winkel verbaut und mein Loop ist vollkommen in Ordnung.
Kenne dein Board nicht, daher kann ich dir hierzu gar nichts sagen, zum Steuern der Lüfter nutze ich die Aquasuite.
Das ist aber nur möglich wenn du dir ein aquaero 5 oder 6 kaufst.

Dort könntest du die Lüfter getrennt regeln und auch einige Temperatursensoren anschließen.
Denn die Temperaturen sollten weder nach CPU, noch nach GPU Temperatur geregelt werden, sondern nach Wassertemperatur.


----------



## izanagi23 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Okey dann hab ich nun alles. Habe noch Korrosionsschutz AntiCorro hinzugelegt, habe dann von dem aquatuning UV Zusatz obwohl es mich gereizt hatte, doch die Finger gelassen.
Vielleicht besorg ich noch etwas G48 und mache eine geeignete Mischung daraus. Silkat soll ja mur bei Alu negative Wirkung haben, sehe ich in meinem System derzeit nirgendwo. Nur  Acetal vom EKWB Block gäbe es da und vereinzelnd liesst man das zuviel G48 Risse in Kunststoff verursacht. Schwieriges Thema.

*Vielen lieben Dank an Euch *



PS: der Preis der 1080ti strix OC ist vor 2 stunden von 840 auf 770€ gefallen. sehr heftig.


----------



## Pelle0095 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKÃ¼ ?*

Da du nicht zurück schicken kannst, solltest du die Finger von einer Pumpe mit PWM Steuerung lassen. Die machen öfters Probleme mit manchen Mainboards.
Zur Lüftersteuerung.
Der EXT-Fan anschluss ist für eine Erweiterungskarte die du auf dein Board stecken kannst. Bei meinem Gigabyte Board kann ich nur für die System Fan Anschlüsse eine eigene Lüfterkurve einstellen beim CPU Fananschluss geht das nicht. Das kann auf deinem Board ja auch so sein. Nimm am besten den PWM Splitter aus dem Warenkorb, dann hast du keine Belastung auf dem Board.

Der Aquacomputer Cryos Next ist der neuere und bessere Kühler nimm diesen wenn er dir gefällt.

Poste doch mal den Finalen Warenkorb

Edit:
Ein SLI Terminal wie dieses kann man zur Verbindung der Grakas nehmen, ob das genau das richtige ist weiß ich nicht.
EK Water Blocks EK-FC Terminal DUAL Serial 3-Slot


----------



## izanagi23 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKÃ¼ ?*

Hi, ich hab noch nicht eingekauft ^^ hatte versucht einen Gutschein zu bekommen aber wie das ja immer so ist, wenn man dicken Warenkorb hat gibts keine Rabattaktionen.  Mööp.



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Die machen öfters Probleme mit manchen Mainboards.


ja, in den 20 Stunden die ich jetzt in Forenartikeln und Magazinen verbracht habe, habe ich extrem unterschiedliche Userberichte gelesen, auch viele die Probleme mit Board Controlling bei Pumpen haben.
Keiner von denen hatte ein X99 a-ii. Ich hab mir das Bios mal angesehen und muss sagen QFan von Asus hat da wirklich alles für die Wakü vorbereitet was man benötigt.
Ich hatte noch nie solche Lüfter Konfigs wie bei dem Board. 

Wasserpumpensteuerung kann auf PWM und DC Modus gestellt werden.
Temp Obergrenze, Max. Arbeitszyklus, Mittlere Temperatur, Mittlerer Arbeitszyklus, Temp Obergrenze und Min Arbeitszyklus
kann alles hier in Prozenten eingestellt werden.

Der HAMP Controller der ja 3A liefert, kann die 9 Lüfter über PWM oder DC steuern und auch hier sind
Quelle (temp sensor), High AMP Fan Step UP, Step Down, Speed low limit, upper Temperatur, max. duty cycle, middle temp, middle duty cycle, lower temp, min duty cycle
alle einstellbar.

Es lassen sich sogar mehrere Thermo Sensoren kombinieren und er errechnet die optimale Ansteuerung an Pumpe und Lüfter.
ich denke mehr Highend Controlling geht nicht. Und das Bios seitig ohne erst Software zu laden.

Was mich nur nervt, das nur einen Sensor Anschluss gibt, die anderen setzen eine Erweiterungskarte voraus.
Hätte ja gerne zwei Sensoren ausgelesen.
Alternativ stände die Aquacomputer Aquastream Ultimate oder Ultra im Raum die jetzt auch nicht teurer ist.  IICARUS hatte sie ja vorgeschlagen.
Würd die dann aber gern auch ans Board anschließen ohne die Aqua Software. Ich vertraue Asus voll und ganz.
Wie SpatteL einst sagte... praktische Erfahrung sammeln 



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Der Aquacomputer Cryos Next ist der neuere und bessere Kühler nimm diesen wenn er dir gefällt.


Ok, hast du da andere Testberichte als ich ? Bis auf 0,6 Grad war hier kein Unterschied. Der Heatkiller hat auch überall Top Wertung und Auszeichnungen. Täusch ich mich da ?
PS: der Kryos hat mir nie gefallen, hab nur wegen den Testberichten diesen in Erwägung gezogen.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKÃ¼ ?*



izanagi23 schrieb:


> Alternativ stände die Aquacomputer Aquastream Ultimate oder Ultra im Raum die jetzt auch nicht teurer ist.  IICARUS hatte sie ja vorgeschlagen.
> Würd die dann aber gern auch ans Board anschließen ohne die Aqua Software. Ich vertraue Asus voll und ganz.


Das geht nicht, du kannst die Pumpe nur mit der eigenen Steuerungselektronik regeln, da es eine Pumpe mit Wechselstrom ist und hierzu der Controller dazu hinter der Haube mit drin steckt.
Das ganze muss daher immer mit der Pumpe selber bzw. mit der eigene Software die mit in der Pumpe steckt geregelt werden. Die Aquasuite ist daher noch nicht mal zwingend Voraussetzung, nur dann musst du alles umständlich übers Display aufrufen. Du hast zwei Tasten zum hoch und runter scrollen, mit der mittleren Taste bestätigst du immer. Du hast in diesem Sinn eine Menüsteuerung was so ähnlich ist wie bei manchen Monitore zum einstellen.

Die Aquasuite regelt daher hierzu nichts, da sämtliche Einstellungen dazu in der Pumpe gespeichert werden.
Die Aquasuite ist daher nur eine Erleichterung der Steuerung um alles auch mit dem Betriebssystem einrichten und überwachen zu können.

Lasse ich beispielsweise beim befüllen des Loops nur die Pumpe laufen wird die Pumpe und die Lüfter dazu weiterhin so geregelt wie sie über die Aquasuite voreingestellt hatte.
Genauso kann ich auch das Betriebssystem neu einrichten ohne das ich irgendwelche Einstellungen dazu neu einrichten muss. Das einzige was ich hierzu sichern muss sind meine eigenen Überwachungsseiten(Übersichtsseiten) die ich hierzu eingerichtet habe.

Mit Übersichtsseiten meine ich so was:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## izanagi23 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKÃ¼ ?*

Ach die Pumpe hat einen eigenen Speicher, das hab ich völlig ausser Acht gelassen. Hast recht, ich hab da DC mit AC verwechselt, geht ja garnicht übers mainboard.
Über das Display geht in meinem Fall eh nichts da der Rechner an der Wand 1,5 meter hoch steht und die Pumpe unzugänglich ist, es sei denn ich demontiere das ganze Wasserschlauch System und nehme den 30KG Rechner runter. Stunden Arbeit. Deswegen auch die Schnellanschlüsse.
Die Software kostet 10 euro.

Boa wieso fällt es mir immer so schwer Entscheidungen zu treffen. Es geht ja um ne Pumpe und keine Herztransplatation ^^
Ich geh ne Runde spazieren jetzt, dann fälle ich endgültig.

PS: 1080 ti Strix OC ist gerade gekauft über Amazon für 777€
Der einzige Weg auch mit Gewerbe ein Widerrufsrecht zu bekommen.
Falls die Graka ne Totalkatastrophe wird. Dauert aber bis 08.06 bis die geliefert wird, ätzend.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Du meinst sicherlich das Regelpaket, ja das kostet einmalig knapp 10 Euro.
Das Regelpacket ist aber dafür da um Lüfter und Pumpe auch nach Wassertemperatur regeln zu können.
Ohne könntest du sonst nur feste Drehzahlen nutzen.

Die Lizenz müsste das erste Jahr mit dabei sein.
Habe meine im Februar gekauft, da ist das Jahr 2017 mit dabei.

Die Aquasiute muss aber einmalig eingerichtet sein um die Lizenz freischalten zu können.
Pumpe bekommt falls vorhanden auch ein Firmware update. Bei mir wurde die Pumpe nachdem ich sie das erste mal mit meinem System am laufen hatte auch geupdatet.


----------



## Pelle0095 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Nur kurz wegen der Rückgabe
AlphaCool Pumpe VPP655 PWM - G1/4 IG, schwarz AlphaCool Pumpe VPP655 PWM - G1/4 IG, schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SpatteL (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

@IICARUS:
Du haust da ganz schön was durch einander mit den Lizenzen.
Die Lizenz für die aquasuite hat nix mit dem Reglerpaket zutun, das man bei der Ultimate dazu kaufen kann.

Mit dem Reglerpaket für 10€ schaltet man für die Ultimate den Kurven- und Zweipunktregler frei, ohne hat man nur den Sollwertregler.
Man kann aber immer die Wassertemperatur als Führungsgröße nutzten.
Das Reglerpaket (und der virtuelle Durchflusssensor) ist die ersten 48 Betriebsstunden freigeschaltet.
Ich finde es aber eine Frechheit bei einer als "Ultimate" verkauften Pumpe noch mal Geld zu "verlangen" um alle Features nutzten zu können.

Die Lizenz für die aquasuite ist ist für die Software allgemein.
Bei einem neu gekauftem aquacomputer USB Gerät ist da eine Lizenz für 2 Jahre dabei.
Danach kann man die letzte Version aber ohne Einschränkungen weiter nutzten und muss sich nur eine neue Lizenz kaufen, wenn man unbedingt die aktuellste Version nutzten möchte.

https://forum.aquacomputer.de/wasserk-hlung/p1425627-neu-aquasuite-lizenzsystem/
https://forum.aquacomputer.de/wasserk-hlung/106532-neu-aquastream-ultimate/


----------



## Shutterfly (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



izanagi23 schrieb:


> Vielleicht besorg ich noch etwas G48 und mache eine geeignete Mischung daraus.



Hä? In G48 ist doch Korrosionschutz enthalten. Wenn du dest. Wasser mit G48 mischt benötigst du keine weiteren Zusätze. Dann hast du alles was du brauchst.

PS: Nimm den Watercool-Block  Hab ich auch. Der performt sehr gut und sieht gut aus. Ich hab mich bei den Blöcken auch schwer getan. AquaComputer fand ich hässlich, Alphacool haben nur so lala Qualität, EK ist gehypt und überteuert. Bin dann durch Zufall auf Watercool gekommen und habe dort GPU und CPU Block ins Herz geschlossen.


----------



## izanagi23 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKÃ¼ ?*

Habe mir den Test von Narbenarr ausm Forum hier, einmal durchgesehen. Der Durchfluss bei der Aquastream Ultimate ist bei 5V um +14 stärker.
Ob das in der Praxis oder nur aufm Papier was ausmacht kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber die Gräuschentwicklung fand ich jetzt entscheidend:

Die Aquastream Ultimate ist bei 7V hörbar und der Sound soll brummig tief sein, was die Resonanz erklären würde und die Schläuche vibrieren lässt.
Ich denke den Silent Award hat hier eher die 655 gewonnen bei 7V und vor allem 5V.

ich hoffe das ist okey wenn ich diese über Amazon erstmal bestelle und wir dann gucken wie es läuft. Nicht das ich IICARUS Tipp und Ansicht nicht vertreten würde, aber irgendwo muss ich mich ja festlegen.

Warenkorb
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Der zweite Sensor muss wohl raus, ich weiss nicht wie ich den lesen soll ohne Erweiterungskarte. Schade drum.
Referenzwert für Controlling ist das warme Wasser also kurz vor der Kühlung korrekt ?





Shutterfly schrieb:


> Wenn du dest. Wasser mit G48 mischt benötigst du keine weiteren Zusätze. Dann hast du alles was du brauchst.


Jaaaa ich weiss, ich wollte ne Kompromiss Mischung. Der eine sagt G48 super Mega auch gleich blaue Farbe bla bla, der andere sagt NEIN das gibt Risse und das Zeug ist agressiv. Dann dachte ich mir, ho ho ho hold on, dann machen wir halt nur ein bissle G48 und der Rest übliches Korri-Schutz.
Doof ? Nicht gut ?  bin halt ein ängstlicher Wollmilchsau Liebhaber
Watercool ist zu gut wie gekauft.

PS: ich bekomm Geschenke beim aquatuning Kauf, braucht ihr irgendwas davon ?


----------



## IICARUS (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



SpatteL schrieb:


> @IICARUS:
> Du haust da ganz schön was durch einander mit den Lizenzen.
> Die Lizenz für die aquasuite hat nix mit dem Reglerpaket zutun, das man bei der Ultimate dazu kaufen kann.


Habe nichts durcheinander gebracht, da ich beides einzeln erwähnt habe.

Ich meinte das die Lizenz der Software einmalig aktiviert werden muss.


> Technisch funktioniert das System über eine Aktivierung der Software-Installation über unseren Lizenz-Server. Derzeit ausgelieferte Geräte bringen hierzu einen Lizenzschlüssel auf der Verpackung mit. Dieser Schlüssel wird nach Installation der aquasuite eingegeben und einem angeschlossenem USB-Gerät zugewiesen. Anschließend aktiviert unser Lizenz-Server die Installation auf diesem Rechner und sendet dem Kunden einen Lizenz-Datei.


Quelle: https://forum.aquacomputer.de/wasserk-hlung/p1425627-neu-aquasuite-lizenzsystem/

Ansonsten ist es richtig wie du es beschrieben hast.
Hatte innerhalb der ersten 48 Stunden das Regelpaket und den Virtuelle Sensor dazu genommen, daher ist mir gar nicht genau bekannt was ohne nur gehen würde.

Lizenz für 2 Jahre? Soweit mir bekannt ist, sind es keine 2 Jahre.
Ist es bei mir auch nicht, siehe...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Siehe dazu auch:


> Für alle Bestandskunden (ausgenommenen aquaero XT und aquaduct XT) bedeutet dies, dass alle Versionen der aquasuite 2016 weiterhin frei genutzt werden können. Für einen Wechsel auf die Version 2017 ist ein aktuelles Gerät oder ein gekaufter Lizenzschlüssel erforderlich. Der Kauf erfolgt direkt aus der aquasuite 2017 (aktuell 9,90€ incl. 19% MwSt.). Zudem wird eine günstige Lizenz für zwei Jahre angeboten (14,90€).


Quelle: https://forum.aquacomputer.de/wasserk-hlung/p1425627-neu-aquasuite-lizenzsystem/

Das aktuelle Jahr war wie bereits schon erwähnt bei mir mit dem Kauf mit dabei.
Wieso hatte ich dies geschrieben... weil er schreibt... die Software kostet 10 Euro.


izanagi23 schrieb:


> Die Software kostet 10 euro.



Welche Software meinte er nun damit? Die Lizenz ist für dieses Jahr mit dabei, das Regelpaket nicht, nur halt die erste 48 Stunden zum testen.


----------



## izanagi23 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Softwareerweiterung “erweitertes Reglerpaket”: 9,90 Euro
Um die Pumpendrehzahl zu kontrollieren. Das hatte ich gelesen und meinte ich als Software.
Also genau das was du ja auch anfangs sagtest. Das reglerpaket

Im aquacomputer Forum steht wieder was anderes, da steht was von 9,90€ pro JAHR. Blickt man nicht durch. 
ABER ist eh durch das Thema.... machen erstmal mit der 655


----------



## IICARUS (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKÃ¼ ?*



izanagi23 schrieb:


> Habe mir den Test von Narbenarr ausm Forum hier, einmal durchgesehen. Der Durchfluss bei der Aquastream Ultimate ist bei 5V um +14 stärker.
> Ob das in der Praxis oder nur aufm Papier was ausmacht kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber die Gräuschentwicklung fand ich jetzt entscheidend:
> 
> Die Aquastream Ultimate ist bei 7V hörbar und der Sound soll brummig tief sein, was die Resonanz erklären würde und die Schläuche vibrieren lässt.
> Ich denke den Silent Award hat hier eher die 655 gewonnen bei 7V und vor allem 5V.


Zeig mir mal diesen Test, denn ich glaube du bringst hier was durcheinander.
Die Aquastream kannst du weder mit 5V oder 7v Regeln, nochmal die Pumpe läuft nur mit 12v Wechselstrom.
Eine D5 oder sonstige andere Pumpe kannst du per Spannung steuern, aber nicht die Aquastream.

Hier mal mit niedrige Drehzahl, unter 3000 U/min ist nicht möglich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie du siehst... 12v liegen an.
Und nun mit max. Drehzahl.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es liegen weiterhin 12v an.
Aber nimm die Pumpe was du besser findest oder wo du ein besseres Gefühl hast.
Habe dir nur davon berichtet weil du sie erwähnt hattest.

Kann dir nur sagen das meine nicht aus meinem System raus zu hören ist.
Noch leiser geht nicht mehr, denn ich höre nichts von ihr.

EDIT: Die Pumpendrahzahl kannst du auch so einstellen, dazu brauchst du kein Regelpaket.
Denn einstellen kannst du die Pumpe auch ohne diesem Paket.

Das Paket beinhaltet die Regelung per Temperatur oder Durchfluss(Sollwert) bezüglich Pumpe.
Am Regelpaket hat mich nicht die Regelung der Pumpe interessiert, sondern die Regelung bezogen auf die Wassertemperatur der Lüfter die angeschlossen sind.


----------



## izanagi23 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKÃ¼ ?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal diesen Test, denn ich glaube du bringst hier was durcheinander.


Kann gut sein, moment....
[Review] Kleines Pumpen Round-Up - 6 Pumpen im Vergleich
Jetzt wo du es aber sagst, ich bin schnell vergesslich. Klar muss die durchgehend 12v laufen.
EDIT: MEIN FEHLER  da steht ja 5V* / 40%* ich Idiot

Aber wenn die 655 mir nicht gefällt, nehme ich definitiv die Aqua. Wenn keiner die 655 empfehlen würde, hätt ich das auch sofort gemacht.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Wahrscheinlich um ein Vergleich mit den anderen Pumpen besser machen zu können. Aber in diesem Test geht es auch um die XT und nicht um die Ultimate.
Gut die Pumpen haben sich nicht groß verändert aber die Ultimate soll dennoch durch seine neue Elektronik lauf ruhiger und daher auch leiser sein.



> Die Pumpe ist bei geringen Drehzahlen noch deutlich leiser und laufruhiger geworden. In Richtung Maximalleistung ist die Pumpe recht ähnlich zur aquastream XT.


Quelle: Neu: aquastream ULTIMATE - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum

Kenne ein anderen Test: Test: Pumpen im Roundup - Messergebnisse

Zum Regel Paket solltest du dir dies  mal durchlesen:


> *Reglerpaket*
> Eine weitere Option für die aquastream ULTIMATE ist das erweiterte Regelpaket. Mit Hilfe dieses Paketes werden weitere Regler in der Pumpe freigeschaltet. Es können die Lüfter neben der Sollwertregelung durch einen Kurvenregler und einen Zweipunktregler gesteuert werden. Der Kurvenregler bietet die Möglichkeit, grafisch eine Kurve zwischen Temperatur und Lüfterleistung zu definieren. Der Zweipunktregler ermöglicht das Schalten des Lüfterausgangs bei einstellbaren Temperaturwerten.
> 
> Aber auch ein weiterer Regler für die Pumpendrehzahl wird mit diesem Paket freigeschaltet. Er ermöglicht die Steuerung der Pumpendrehzahl in Abhängigkeit von einer Temperatur. So kann die Pumpe z. B. bei einer höheren Wassertemperatur automatisch die Leistung erhöhen.


Quelle: Neu: aquastream ULTIMATE - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum

Das bedeutet... die Pumpe kannst du ohne dieses Paket trotzdem regeln, aber nicht automatisch nach Temperaturen oder bestimmten Sollwert.
Eine Pumpe muss man aber nicht nach Temperatur regeln müssen, mich hat an diesem Paket daher nur die Regelung der Lüfter interessiert.

EDIT: 

Aber nimm ruhig die VPP655, ist auch eine sehr gute Pumpe. 
Wirst mit ihr auch sehr zufrieden sein.


----------



## Pelle0095 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Die VP665 wird dir gefallen und in Verbindung mit deinem Board hast du ne gute Regelung.

Du hast ein 3 Pin Verlängerungkabel im Warenkorb, du brauchst aber 4 Pin.

Welche Lüfter hast du denn jetzt?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## izanagi23 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

IICARUS  ich hab mir gerade dein Gesicht vorgestellt wie du mir persönlich sagst "*Aber* nimm ruhig die VPP655, ist auch eine sehr gute Pumpe." mit so nem sarkastischen grinsen und deiner aquastream im Hintergrund.
Hahah, nein ich denke das wird schon gut gehen.





Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Du hast ein 3 Pin Verlängerungkabel im Warenkorb, du brauchst aber 4 Pin.


Hö? Hab ich gepennt... DANKE
Lüfter habe ich eLoop B14-PS 140mm PWM bestellt.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Nein nein, da irrst du dich, ich finde die Pumpe wirklich sehr gut.

Ich habe mich nur dagegen entschieden da mich die Pumpe inkl. Top an die 90 Euro gekostet hätte und ich hierzu aber dann noch 100 Euro für ein aquaero 6 hätte ausgeben müssen, da ich die Aquasuite Software unbedingt haben wollte und hierzu wenn dann auch die 6er Ausführung vom aquaero haben wollen. Denn mit meinem Mainboard kann ich nicht die Lüfter bezogen auf die Wassertemperatur regeln. In meinem Fall war es daher eine Entscheidung die sich auf die Kosten bezogen haben. Bin aber mit der Pumpe trotzdem sehr zufrieden da sie Leistung genug hat, leise ist und bei mir ehe nicht sichtbar verbaut ist.

Wobei ich auch an die DDC310 + Top dachte.
Hätte mich also dann auch 60+100 gekostet. Und hier hatte ich angst das sie zwar sehr leise sein würde, aber die Leistung ggf. auch geringer ausfallen würde. Zudem macht Kleinvieh wie bekannt auch Misst und zu der Zeit musste ich auch schauen dass die Kosten einigermaßen im Rahmen blieben. Habe so schon sehr viel am ende ausgegeben. Wobei mir die Kosten im gewisser Weise noch nicht mal so wichtig waren, dennoch schaut man etwas drauf.

Wie bereits geschrieben, ich habe nur mein Teil dazu gegeben da du die Pumpe dazu erwähnt hattest.
Mit anderen Pumpen habe ich keine Erfahrung, daher kann ich hierzu dann nichts mit beitragen.

Andere Pumpen kenne ich daher selbst nur aus Forenbeiträge oder sonstige Informationsseiten.


----------



## SpatteL (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

@IICARUS:
hm... dann habe ich deinen Beitrag wohl falsch gelesen.

Hier steht auch "Neue Aquacomputer USB Geräte" bekommen 2017 und 2018?!
Dann ist die Ultimate kein "neues Aquacomputer USB Gerät" ?
https://forum.aquacomputer.de/wasserk-hlung/p1425627-neu-aquasuite-lizenzsystem/
Dachte die Spalte in der die Ultimate steht wäre für vor 2017 gekaufte Geräte.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Also ich kann nur von dem Ausgehen was bei mir angezeigt wird.
Muss mich dazu aber auch nochmals genauer informieren, denn ich möchte mir das Jahr 2018 auch nicht unnötig dazu kaufen müssen.
Vielleicht übersehe ich jetzt auch was. 

EDIT, ja ich denke das die Pumpe auch zu "Neue Aquacomputer USB Geräte" dazu zählen sollte.
Wie bereits geschrieben habe ich im Februar gekauft. Hatte es damals so verstanden das jeder der letztens Jahr vor Ablauf der 90 Tage 2017 mit dazu bekommen würde.

EDIT 2: Aber du hast Recht, nach der dem was ich bisher jetzt gelesen habe müsste ich für 2017 und 2018 haben.
Vielleicht hat meine Anzeige auch nur was  mit der Software Version 2017 was zu tun, da es ja die Version 2018 noch nicht gibt und 2018 hätte ich dann auch mit dabei.
Muss ich daher mal nach hacken, bzw. nächstes Jahr werde ich es auch sehen können.

Edit 3: Habe mal direkt auf AC-Forum mal gefragt: Neu: aquasuite Lizenzsystem - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum


----------



## izanagi23 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Ihr müsst lange warten jetzt, das dauert bis ich alles bekomme


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Nicht wir müssen warten sondern du... 
Wir haben ja unsere schon...


----------



## izanagi23 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Hehe ^^
Die Lüfter sind schonmal angekommen. Was ich aber mal wieder total unverschämt finde, diese "wir verkaufen etwas was wir nicht haben Verkaufsstrategie"
Ich habe die CableMod UV led bei Alternate bestellt. Jetzt, TAGE später bekomme ich die Nachricht das der Liefertermin unbekannt ist bla bla.
Was blödsinn ist, da der Artikel (lange Zeit) auf Lager war beim Einkauf. Das beste aber, ich schaue gerade im Shop rein und der Artikel ist noch immer auf Lager, innerhalb 2 tagen lieferbar.
Aber... der Artikel kostet doppelt. Der reduzierte Preis um 40% den ICH ja zahlte , ist nicht mehr. Ich hab das Gefühl das man mich mit der Pseudobenachrichtigung zu einer Stornierung bewegen will damit ich den Artikel zum vollen Preis kaufen soll.
PS: ich  (und viele andere Käufer) haben diese Erfahrung aber auch schon  bei caseking gemacht. ich denke das darf man hier offen klarstellen das solche Aktion nogo sind. Wissen die Unternehmen aber auch.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKÃ¼ ?*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Hier steht auch "Neue Aquacomputer USB Geräte" bekommen 2017 und 2018?!


Hatte mich am Donnerstag hierzu im Forum von AC gemeldet gehabt, darauf hin sollte ich mich heute mit dem Support in Verbindung setzen.
Meine Software ist nun auch für 2018 freigeschaltet worden und wird mir nun auch angezeigt. Laut Aussage von AC muss die Pumpe lange im Lagerbestand gewesen sein, da das ganze mit der Seriennummer erkannt wird.

Danke das du mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hast. 

@izanagi23
Sorry, ist etwas offtopic, wollte aber Rückmeldung noch dazu geben.


----------



## izanagi23 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKÃ¼ ?*

Ich hätte auch noch was Offtopic....
Blacknoise hat sich bei mir gemeldet und gefragt ob das Problem mit der PWM Steuerung bei jeden der 9 Stecker auftritt wenn man den 6. Lüfter anschließt.
Er meinte das hört sich eher nach einem Phobya Problem an und sollte da mal nachfragen.
Boa , wer von euch war das noch mit dem Adapter Problem


----------



## Chukku (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Klingt fast wie mein Thema..
Ich hatte vor 2 Wochen (oder so) das Problem, dass ich 5 eLoops (B12-PS) ohne Probleme an einen PWM Splitter anschliessen konnte.
Sobald ich aber den 6ten dazugesteckt habe, drehten plötzlich alle 6 auf 100% hoch.
Ist aber sowohl beim Phobya 8x4 Pin Splitter als auch beim Aquacomputer "Splitty" (mit 9 PWM Anschlüssen) aufgetreten.
Und zwar unabhängig davon, welchen Lüfter ich in welcher Reihenfolge auf welchen Anschluss gesteckt habe.

Und nochmal ein paar Wochen früher hab ich versucht, die eLoops an einen "Thermaltake Commander" PWM Hub anzuschliessen und da war es noch schlimmer. Da lief gleich der allererste eLoop sofort auf 100%.

Zum Testen habe ich das gleiche Spiel mit meinen Noctua Lüftern (NF-F12 und NF-F12 iPPC) wiederholt und die liessen sich mit allen 3 verschiedenen Splittern anstandslos regeln.

Für mich macht es den Eindruck, als würde das eigentliche PWM Regelsignal durch die Splitter so weit abgeschwächt, dass der PWM Controller von Blacknoise es nicht mehr erkennen kann.
Und PWM Lüfter ohne Signal aber mit Strom drehen ja bekanntlich auf 100%.
Nur können die PWM Controller der Konkurrenz scheinbar besser mit schwachen Signalen umgehen.


----------



## izanagi23 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



Chukku schrieb:


> Klingt fast wie mein Thema..


 ja Du warst doch Grund dafür das ich bei Blacknoise nachgefragt habe. ich selbst hab ja noch keine Splitter zum testen, ob ich das selbe Problem haben werde wie du.
Du sagtest ja letztens schon das du mit den Noctua kmischerweise dann keine Probleme hattest.
Wir werden sehen wie sich das bei mir verträgt...


----------



## Chukku (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Achso.. du hast bei denen direkt angefragt, ob du das gleiche Problem auch bei deinen 140mm Lüftern zu erwarten hättest?

Und jetzt haben sie sich mit Rückfragen bei dir gemeldet?
Vielleicht könntest du die Rückfrage an mich weiterleiten, damit ich denen die Infos noch geben kann.. nicht um mich zu beschweren, aber vielleicht hilft es ihnen bei der Entwicklung ja auch weiter.

Oder du kopierst einfach meinen Beitrag oben raus und schickst ihnen das als Antwort zu.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Also ich habe mit meinen Phobya Splitte mit meinen Nocuta keine Probleme.
Kann aber kein passiv betreiben da sonst wie angesprochen mit 100% laufen würde, daher hole ich mir jetzt aber ein Aquaero damit ich die Lüfter per Radiator einzeln steuern kann und nicht mehr direkt mit dem Netzteil betreiben muss.

Dann ist auch ein passiv Betrieb wieder möglich.
Wobei der passiv Betrieb gar nicht so wichtig ist, außer bei den Lüfter vom Mora.
Da könnte ich diese wenn es wieder kühler ist diese zumindest in Idle passiv betreiben.


----------



## izanagi23 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Also zwei Dinge, ich habe von Aquatuning noch immer nichts. Der Status steht immer noch auf "zahlung erhalten".
Dann habe ich die Asus Strix erhalten. Direkt mal getestet, super lautes Spulenfiepen, als hätte ich einen defekten Lüfter im gehäuse.
Das macht jeden Silent Betrieb zunichte.

Übertaktet wie im PCGH Video der 1080ti Strix OC
Also 120% Powertarget. Und +100 Mhz.
Da stürzt er bei 80grad ab bekommt so bunte Pixel Fehler und das Spiel schließt. PC läuft aber noch.
Also wie im Video schaff ich das nicht.
Dann nochmal getestet mit 100% manueller Lüftung, orkanartig  war dann bei 2050 Mhz und 72 grad, aber auch hier Absturz.
Das dann nochmal auf +70Mhz und 120% Powertarget probiert, das lief dann bei 2020 Mhz. Wenn ich Lüfter wieder auto mache, taktet er aber runter auf 1997Mhz.
Ich denke mit Wakü wird da auch nichts zu holen sein aus der Karte. Vielleicht täusch ich mich.
Das Spulenknurren ist aber echt ekelig.


@Chukku 
ich habe mich als Dich ausgegeben   also sie wissen eigentlich schon alles. Ich schick dir gleich ne PM.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Der Status auf "Zahlung erhalten" bedeutet auf AT das irgendein bestellter Artikel nicht lieferbar ist. Das kann unter Umständen je nachdem wie lange Artikel nicht lieferbar ist sehr lange mit der Lieferung dauern.
Schau mal deine Bestellung durch, da wird bestimmt was sein was nicht lieferbar ist.

Ist das die Karte wovon du mir berichtet hast? Das Spulenfiepen wirst du wahrscheinlich unter Wasser noch mehr hören, da dann keine Lüfter mehr drauf sind die dieses übertönen.
Unter Wasser kommt es ganz darauf an was für eine Temperatur du halten kannst, denn auch hier wird je nach Temperatur immer Stufenweise herunter getaktet werden. Nur da mit Wasser die Temperatur nicht so stark ansteigen wird, wird es auch weniger sein wo sie runter taktet.


----------



## izanagi23 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Der Temperatursensor und der CPU Kühler sind nicht lieferbar. Aber als ich bestellt habe waren sie es. Find ich auch wieder kacke.

Die Grafikkarte muss ich wohl zurückgeben oder verkaufen. Ich hab die ja für 770 durch den Preissturz bekommen. Theoretisch bekomm ich 830 bei Ebay.
Die zweite die ich bestellt habe für 599 aus Großbritantien ist auf dem Weg, hoffentlich sind da keine Steine drin 


EDIT: jop der Grund war der blöde Temperatursensor. Die nette Dame am Telefon sagte mir ihr Kollege hätte mir geschrieben das diese nicht lieferbar ist.
Ich habe aber nie eine Mail erhalten, sonst hätt ich längst reagiert. Naja, jetzt hab ich stattdessen zwei Senoren von Phobya bestellt. Oder ich müsste bis zum 16.06 warten.


----------



## izanagi23 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Also die Strix geht wieder zurück. Und die zweite Strix aus England wurde wohl storniert, habe gerade eine Rückerstattung bekommen obwohl der Artikel via Hermes unterwegs ist. Grund "der Artikel wurde falsch ausgezeichnet"
Sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt.
Gut, jetzt bin ich Kartenlos und muss wieder von vorne anfangen. Für 770€ bekomm ich die Strix aber nirgends mehr, jetzt muss ich wieder 840 zahlen. Ich glaub es tickt.
Mittlerweile sind Gigabyte reduziert und auch EKWB hat den  GTX Ti Aorus Kühlblock. Ich habe mal nochmal nachgesehen wie die Leistung ist, was ich nicht verstehe das die karte 250w max. bringt, aber das Powerlimit sich um 150% anheben lässt.
Bei der Strix sind es nur 120%. bei 275w. max.
Bedeutet das "Anheben" ÜBER den maximal Leistungen ?? Also bei 150% von 250w Powerlimit wären das 375watt maximal. ist blödsinn oder ?

EDIT: habe gerade meine Frage selbst beantwortet. Es sind tatsächlich alles was PCIe und 8pins hergeben bei der Gigabyte möglich. ich hatte wohl Tomaten auf den Augen. Die ist attraktiver als die Asus und auch günstiger.
Ich werde gucken das ich zwei Stück bekomme für den SLI und zwei EK Kühler bestelle. Den EK den ich hier liegen habe setz ich bei Ebay rein, sollte schnell weg gehen weil kein deutscher Händler ihn hat.

EDIT2: übrigens mach ich den Switch nicht wegen des Powerlimits, eigentlich eher wegen der besseren Preispolitik für zwei Karten SLI. Und auch der Waterblock ist günstiger. Wenn man dann noch das Powerlimit berücksichtigt und die Tatsache das die Strix so Spulenfiepen hatte, denke ich im Ganzen ist es besser mit Gigabyte.

EDIT3: Ich habe die 9 eLoop an dem Splitter am 3A AMP Fan Anschluss getestet. Alle Lüfter drehen per PWM Signal. In der Suite kann ich minimum 40% einstellen. Der Referenzlüfter schickt ein Signal von 900rpm zurück.
Drehe ich die Lüfter auf 100%, gibt er 1700rpm zurück. Das kann doch garnicht sein oder? Die eLoop B14-PS können max. 1200rpm.

WICHTIG: könntet ihr euch bitte mal die Bilder ansehen. Ist das normal das der Mora total verbeult ist ? Nicht speziell das 30 Lamellen verbogen sind, sondern eher das in der Mitte was drauf gefallen ist. Als wäre jemand erschlagen worden.
Ich frag mich ja wie die mit ihren Waren umgehen.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Mein Mora sah so nicht aus, bei mir waren alle Lamellen Top und kein einziges verbogen.
Zwar kann man diese mit einer Pinzette etwas richten, aber 100% wirst du es nicht hinbekommen.

Der Kühlung wird es nichts ausmachen, aber es geht ums Prinzip wo du Neuware bestellt hast, das Teil jedoch wie B-Ware aussieht.
Würde ich daher wieder zurück schicken oder ein Preisnachlass versuchen auszuhandeln.


----------



## EddyBaldon (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



izanagi23 schrieb:


> WICHTIG: könntet ihr euch bitte mal die Bilder ansehen. Ist das normal das der Mora total verbeult ist ? Nicht speziell das 30 Lamellen verbogen sind, sondern eher das in der Mitte was drauf gefallen ist. Als wäre jemand erschlagen worden.
> Ich frag mich ja wie die mit ihren Waren umgehen.


Das ist reiner Ausschuss, oder der 4. Rückläufer...


----------



## izanagi23 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Preisnachlass wäre auch okey, aaaaber... ich denke gerade wenn es wirklich ein 2,3,4 Rückläufer ist, besteht die Gefahr das da schon Wasser durchgeflossen ist. Wisst ihr was ich meine ? Wer weiss welche Chemkalien der jenige verwendete oder UV Mittel, oder normales Wasser etc.

Wegen Grafik, ich hab jetzt in Foren auch viel schlechtes über die Aorus gelesen, die Chipqualität ist wie Lotto.
So langsam nervt mich das alles. Jede Karte hat so ihre macken und ich weiss nicht ob es bei Strix bleibt (nur ohne Spulenfiepen bitte) oder auf die Aorus Extreme ausweichen. Die Entscheidung kann mir keiner nehmen.
Und SLI,... puhhh also ich hab ja durch den TV ein Limit von 60hz. Und auf SLI zu wechseln von 55fps zu 60fps, das wären +5fps für den doppelten Preis und Stromverbrauch. Auch so ne Sache wo ich hapere.
Freund meint er hätte Null Microruckler seit der HB Bridge.


----------



## Pelle0095 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Ich finde SLI/CF auch ne tolle Sache, aber mir ist erstmal​ der Preis für theoretisch 50% mehr Leistung zuviel und mit einer Graka kann ich das Game starten und los geht's da brauche ich nichts im Treiber optimieren.
Denn die Frage ist ja optimierst du noch oder spielst du schon.

Korrigiert mich wenn ich da Falsch liege, da ich noch kein SLI hatte.

Schick den MO-RA zurück, den hast du 10Jahre und dann soll der auch von Anfang an gut sein.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## EddyBaldon (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



izanagi23 schrieb:


> Und SLI,... puhhh also ich hab ja durch den TV ein Limit von 60hz. Und auf SLI zu wechseln von 55fps zu 60fps, das wären +5fps für den doppelten Preis und Stromverbrauch. Auch so ne Sache wo ich hapere.
> Freund meint er hätte Null Microruckler seit der HB Bridge.


SLI mit HB Bridge ist inzwischen easy und stressfrei. Ich betreibe ja ein 1080 ti SLI an triple 4K TVs. Das rennt mit meinem Fahr-Sim Assetto Corsa bei 12K mit vollen Details bis knapp 100 fps:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## izanagi23 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Nagut. Da es ja ne SLI wird, ist das Detail der OC´s nicht mehr so wichtig. Deshalb bleib ich bei der Strix und lass mir Ersatzlieferung geben. Muss ich nur Klonen das ganze ^^


----------



## izanagi23 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Jungs könnt ihr mir mal Hoffnung geben  
ich habe die zweite Strix OC nun hier und auch diese zwirbelt wie eine Heuschrecke in einem Lüfter eingequetscht. Aus 2 Metern.
Sowas hab ich noch bei keiner Karte gehabt (zotac)

Muss ich damit leben und das Silent System übern Haufen werfen ? Ich weiss nicht was ich machen soll.
Ich sende ungerne Waren zurück. Vor allem nicht mehrfach, da macht Amazon bald dicht.


----------



## Pelle0095 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Ich bin kein Grakafachmann, aber damit musst du nicht leben.

Zurück geben und ne EVGA Founders holen.
Oder was sagen die Grakaexperten dazu.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Verstehe ehe nicht wieso du so versteift auf die Strix OC weiterhin bleibst.
Mit Wasser wirst du die Temperatur gut halten können und diese ganzen OC Karten sind nur vom Hersteller weiter übertaktet.
Das kannst auch selbst machen und die Grafikkarte diesen extra Boost geben.

Meine würde Stock auch nur 1911 MHz laufen, ich habe sie mit 2038 Mhz fest am laufen.
Könnte sogar noch auf 2063 Mhz gehen.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Sobald du eine bessere Kühlung hast, taktet die Karte automatisch auch höher.
Das kann man sehr gut bei der Titan sehen. Die taktet um 300MHz höher, alleine weil man den ollen Luftkühler abbaut und die Karte in einen Wakü Kreis integriert.
So in etwa wird das auch bei den Customer Karten sein. Wakü drauf und schon taktet sie auf 2000MHz hoch, egal obs vorher eine Costumer Standard oder eine Customer OC Karte war.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Kommt auf die Karte an, meine würde unter 1900 Mhz mit Luft fallen und mit Wasser zunächst den max. Boost von 1924 MHz und dann würde sie 1911 MHz halten.
Bei meiner Zotac was ich zuvor hatte hatte ich unter Luft auch zunächst 2038 Mhz und dann bei 64-68 Grad hielt sie noch 1987 MHz. Diese Karte würde dann unter Wasser auch 2025 MHz über 40 Grad halten. Mit Wasser kann man in der regel eigenes OC sehr gut halten. Unterschied zwischen der MSI was ich jetzt verbaut habe und der Zotac von zuvor war nur der Werkstakt, aber die MSI kann mit eigenem OC auch auf den selben Takt gebracht werden.

Dafür hat die Zotac Extreme die ich hatte mehr als die MSI gekostet.
Die Zotac hat jetzt mein Sohn verbaut, da ich für seine MSI besser ein Wasserkühler bekommen konnte.
Durch mein OC-Profil habe ich daher bei diesem Tausch keine Leistung verloren.


----------



## izanagi23 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Ich bin garnicht so versteif wie es scheint, ich war ja kurz davor auf die Gigabyte zu wechseln weil sie auch viel günstiger ist. Aber als ich in Foren dann die katastrophalen Montagsmodelle und Bios Update und Freezes gelesen habe, .... ne da hat ich schon wieder schlechte Laune.
Sogar im amerikansichen Shops hab ich Note 1 & 6 gelesen. Also entweder Geil oder Sch*** !
Der typische Lotterie Quatsch.

Ich werde nun abschied nehmen von Asus was Grafikkarten angeht. Die  Zotac 1080 ti Blower kostet 660€ und soll für Wakü interessant sein. Soll ich davon zwei holen ? Die wohl keine Backplate, aber EKWB sagt ja das die eh nicht passen.

Ich sehe gerade das Amazon die 1080TI SEA HAWK EK X im Programm hat, aber mega teuer. Also wie man es betrachtet, die Custom für derzeit 800 + 130 EK Kühler sind auch 930€
Eine FE mit EK Einbau wären 780€ plus Backplate.
Die 1080 Ti ArcticStorm hab ich mir auch mal durchgelesen, obwohl niemand den Hersteller kennt ist die ja richtig gut getestet worden. Und 880€ find ich auch okey. Und ich hab großes Vertrauen in Zotac.
Die Platzierung des Terminals ist bisschen dumm für SLI, braucht man einige Winkel.

Wie ist das eigentlich wenn man eine vorinstallierte WaKü Karte testen will auf Spulenfiepen, kann man die ohne Wasser für 10sek. laufen lassen ohne das die schmorrt ?
Der Aufwand mit dem ganzen Wassereinlass nur um sie zu prüfen ist ja schon imens oder.


----------



## Pelle0095 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Hier stand Müll


----------



## izanagi23 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Meine Glückssträhne reißt aber auch nicht ab. Erst heute ist der MoRa zurück bei aquatuning angekommen. Weiss der Geier wieso erst jetzt. Nun ... ist der MoRa aber nicht mehr auf Lager. Das heisst ich muss warten bis neue bestellt sind. Ohhhh mann
Immerhin hab ich nun Zeit zwischen ArcticStorm und SeaHawk EK zu überlegen. Die Karten sind ja auch wiedermal ausverkauft.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Du hast aber wirklich zur Zeit Pech, entweder was nicht lieferbar ist oder mit Rücksendungen.
Da kann man nur hoffen das sich dies bald ändern wird.


----------



## izanagi23 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

*auf die Uhr guck* joa dauert was....

Habe heute gelesen "Gigabyte bringt Aorus mit Wasserkühlung".  Schick schick.... aber hat sie die selbe dumme Serienstreuung wie der Mist der Aorus Xtreme ? wer weiss


----------



## Chukku (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Ist garantiert die gleiche Karte, wie die luftgekühlte Aorus, nur eben mit einem Wasserblock drauf.
Womöglich sogar einfach nur der "normale" EKWB Block mit etwas anderer Optik, wie es MSI mit der "Seahawk" auch macht.

*edit*
ok.. ist doch kein EKWB Block.


----------



## EddyBaldon (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



izanagi23 schrieb:


> Immerhin hab ich nun Zeit zwischen ArcticStorm und SeaHawk EK zu überlegen.


Von der EK kann ich nur Gutes berichten.


----------



## izanagi23 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Der Hammer ist aber... selbst wenn ich die Karten jetzt bekomme... ich habe keinen Radiator. Aquatuning meint 2 Wochen bis zum Mora "schätzungsweise". Das geht mir echt auf die ....
Hab der Dame jetzt gesagt sie soll mir den 420 Pro White senden, dieser ist wohl auf Lager.

PS: die UV Lichter von Alternate sind auch noch nicht da. Immer wieder Terminverschiebung. Im Shop steht seit WOCHEN das die in 1-2 Tagen versandbereit wären, anstatt mal "ist bestellt" "nicht lieferbar" oder sowas anzugeben.


----------



## Pelle0095 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Du kannst den MO-RA auch direkt bei Watercool bestellen.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## v3nom (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Lass das UV Zeugs weg...


----------



## izanagi23 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Der Händler rief mich gestern an ich solle sofort das Geld überweisen damit er die Karten direkt rausschicken kann. Er dürfte laut Hersteller diese nicht mehr am nächsten verschicken weil MSI die Preise erhöht hat um 60€.
Hu, das wusst ich vorher auch noch nicht das die da Versandverbote haben. 
Die Karten sind auch 24h später hier angekommen. Jetzt hab ich sie mal reingebaut um zu sehen wie es passt,.... die sind viel zu tief für mein Case  ich bekomm die Glasplatte nicht mehr drauf.
Damit hätt ich nicht gerechnet... das ist doch extra ein Wakü Gehäuse. Ist die MSI tiefer als alle anderen EK Aufbauten ? 
Super wat mach ich nun..... zurück senden und doch die ArticStorm mit ihrem komischen Terminal kaufen.

Oder ich nehme Abstandshalter damit die Glasplatte 3cm raus steht *kotz*
Übrigens findet man nirgendswo Maßangaben zu den EKWB Kühlern.


----------



## Chukku (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

ach du Schande.. du hast ja auch wirklich NUR Pech.

Es ist zwar klar, dass die Custom Modelle meistens ein deutlich breiteres PCB haben, als die Referenzkarten, aber damit hätte ich jetzt auch nicht gerechnet.
Das PC-O9 ist ja wirklich ein ziemlich großes Case.
Eigentlich dumm, dass die Angabe zur maximalen GPU Höhe nicht standardmässig von den Case Herstellern mit aufgeführt wird.

Ich schätze man kann näherungsweise die Höhe des CPU Kühlers als Orientierung nehmen.. und das wären bei dir 160mm, während die Karte 170mm hoch ist.

Das gleiche würde dir mit anderen "grossen" Custom Modellen + EK Block (wie einer Aourus oder Strix) eventuell auch passieren.
Da macht der sehr merkwürdige Aufbau des Wasserblocks bei der ArcticStorm plötzlich wieder Sinn.

Zur Info:
Die Asus Strix ist ohne Wasserkühler auch nur 6mm weniger hoch/tief, als die MSI ohne Wasserkühler.
Man kann also wahrscheinlich davon ausgehen, dass sich das mit dem EK Block 1:1 überträgt, sie dann also auch noch 164mm hoch wäre.
(obwohl das natürlich auch davon abhängt, wie viel von der Breite durch den Luftkühler zustande kommt und wie viel durch das PCB)

Die Gigabyte Aorus ist z.B. in der Luftgekühlten Version nochmal höher als die MSI.
In der Werkseigenen Wassergekühlten Version aber volle 2cm weniger hoch als die MSI mit EK Block.
AORUS GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Waterforce WB Xtreme Edition 11G | Grafikkarten - GIGABYTE
(würde also bei dir passen)

Alles in Allem ist es verdammt schwer/unmöglich  vorher herauszufinden, wie hoch eine Karte nach dem Umrüsten auf einen Block sein wird.

Die Asus Poseidon würde mit 158mm übrigens (wahrscheinlich) auch grad noch passen.
Aber der Kühlblock ist eigentlich nicht besonders gut.


----------



## izanagi23 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Absolut korrekt, der DarkRock Pro drückt beinahe schon an der Glasplatte. Das sind exakt 16cm Tiefe.
Die MSI hat 17cm Tiefe. Ich müsste also tatsächlich einen 1cm Abstandshalter als Gewindeerweiterung bauen, oder aber die ArticStorm nehmen. 
Auf keinen Fall teste ich weitere Customs mit EK selbstbau 

Ärgerlich, auf den Fotos sah es so aus als währen die Terminals so tief wie ungefähr die Dicke der 8-pins die ja auch weit rausgucken. Da hab ich vorher echt nicht drüber nachgedacht.
Jetzt muss ich schoooon wieder Entscheidungen treffen *heul*


EDIT: wuhuu der MoRa ist eingetroffen und ich kann es kaum glauben, es ist Neuware, ich habe einen neuen unverbeulten Radiator bekommen


----------



## Chukku (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



izanagi23 schrieb:


> EDIT: wuhuu der MoRa ist eingetroffen und ich kann es kaum glauben, es ist Neuware, ich habe einen neuen unverbeulten Radiator bekommen



Da musst du jetzt aber gleich eine E-Mail an den Support schreiben und dich artig dafür bedanken.
Ist ja schliesslich keine Selbstverständlichkeit, dass man unbeschädigte Ware bekommt


----------



## izanagi23 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



Chukku schrieb:


> Da musst du jetzt aber gleich eine E-Mail an den Support schreiben und dich artig dafür bedanken.
> Ist ja schliesslich keine Selbstverständlichkeit, dass man unbeschädigte Ware bekommt



Jahahaha der war gut. Denn das hab ich tatsächlich gemacht  in einem gewissen sarkastischen Ton.

Sooooo, jetzt wird zusammengebaut. Denn ja, ich hab mich entschieden die MSI zu behalten. Das Glas werde ich mit Gewindeverlängerung und Kompriband vertiefen.
Ich melde mich wenn ich fertig bin oder Fragen habe.


----------



## izanagi23 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Ich suche gerade verzweifel nach bildern mit anschlüssen. Ist das normal das die nicht so arg gedehnt sind? Die pyramidenform lässt ja quasi aussen etwas wasser stehen... zeichnet das nicht einen gewissen widerstand beim durchfluss? Der umfang des shlauchs ist breiter als die der tülle.

Könnt ihr auch mal gucken... bei der Pumpe ist beim Ausgang ein loch im Kunsstoff... als wäre ea rausgebrochen. Darunter sieht man metall. Bei dem Eingang ist das nicht so.
Ist das normal?

Stunden später hab ich dann mal einen Testkreislauf stehen. Ich hab keine zeit leider aber ich wollte bevor ich wegfahre wissen ob die pumpe funktioniert. Ich hab keinen Radiator und keinen sensor dran. Den AGB mit destil.wasser voll gemacht... wasser in pzmpe laufen lassen und mal kurz eingeschaltet. Pumpe bewegt sich nicht. Direkt wieder ausgemacht.
Hmm, wie funktuiniert das nu. Pwm ist am PUMP des mainboards angestöpselt und 12v ist am Fan Kabel angeschlossen.
Sollte die Pumpe nicht direkt nach PC start laufen? 

Ich teste es sonntag wieder.... dann aber mit einem externen Netzteil. Komisch ist das schon jetzt, viell ist auch die Pumpe defekt


----------



## Chukku (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Bin jetzt nicht 100% sicher, was genau du mit dem  Foto des Pumpentop zeigen willst, aber es sieht recht normal aus.

Der Eindruck, dass der Kunststoff unten drin "raugebrochen" aussieht, kommt dadurch zu Stande, dass sich dort in dem Bereich die Schneckenförmige Ausfräsung oberhalb des Pumpenkreisels mit der Zylindrischen Auslassbohrung verschneidet.
Das ergibt eine merkwürdige Schnittgeometrie. Hauptsache ist, dass der Rand des Schnittbereiches sauber ist und dort keine schartigen Ausbrüche zu erkennen sind.

Beim Transparenten Top kann man das besser erkennen:
Google-Ergebnis fur https://i2.wp.com/www.xtremerigs.net/wp-content/uploads/Pumps&Tops/Alphacool_VPP755/VPP755-142.jpg


----------



## izanagi23 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Jaaa genau das meinte ich ☺
Danke für den hinweis dann ist das ja gut so.
Ok ich muss dennoch schauen das die pumpe läuft. Irgendwas bekomm ich gerade nicht auf die Kette. Zweites netzteil bringt mir ja garnix weil es nicht einschalten lässt ohne mainboard. Ich trau mich nicht längere zeit ins bios weil die CPU kein wasser hat und die auf 85grad geklettert ist. Kann sein das die pumpe erst dreht wenn man im bios auf wasserkühlung schaltet?? Ich hab den pwm stecker einmal ohne, einmal an CPU Fan und einmal an W-PUMP angeschlossen... aber sie ist tot.

Auch das bios erkennt nicht das ich eine pumpe angeschlossen habe bei den FANs.
Die Pumpe wird aber am Stromanschluss der Lüfterversorgung des Netzteils angesteckt ne? Sind doch 12v

Edit: ich bin ein vollidiot. Steckt ich den Strom an dem powerkabel der Platten... geht die Pumpe  das war voll epic fail an dem Fan Power anschluss


----------



## Chukku (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Genau,
Die Pumpe bekommt den Strom in der Regel von einem 4-Pin Molex Stecker vom Netzteil.

Das 2te Netzteil benutzt man in der Regel trotzdem, damit die Pumpe eben starten kannst, OHNE dass du den PC dazu anstellen musst.
Am Anfang (bevor die Pumpe das Wasser im Loop verteilt hat) ist ja noch kein Wasser im CPU Kühlblock drin.
Wenn du den PC (mit Pumpe am internen Netzteil) nach der Erstbefüllung mit Wasser also einfach einschaltest, läuft die CPU für ca. 10 Sekunden relativ heiss, bis die Pumpe es geschafft hat, das Wasser bis zum CPU Block zu tranpsortieren.
Jetzt hat der Block alleine durch seine Kupfermasse zwar "wahrscheinlich" genug Kühlkapazität, dass die CPU so lange überlebt.
Aber um das Risiko nicht eingehen zu müssen, benutzt man das 2te Netzteil, um die Pumpe schon vorher zu starten und somit das Wasser vorab schon ordentlich zu verteilen.
Wie du schon richtig erkannt hast, lässt sich so ein Netzteil so ganz ohne weiteres natürlich gar nicht starten, wenn es nicht an ein MB angeschlossen ist.
Man muss dazu diese 2 Kontakte am ATX Stecker des Netzteils überbrücken:
http://img.pichoster.eu/38d7cf411361724553.jpg (also "Grün" mit irgendeinem "schwarz" verbinden.)
Wenn man sich das nicht manuell zutraut, gibts auch sowas hier:
Phobya ATX-Uberbruckungsstecker (24 Pin) - Schwarz | Zubehor / Ersatzteile | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Wenn du den PC und den Loop jetzt schon ohne 2tes Netzteil zum Laufen bekommen hast, ohne dass die CPU überhitzt ist, ist aber sowieso alles gut gegangen.
Kannst es nur dann beim nächsten Wasserwechsel irgendwann mal "richtig" machen.


----------



## Dagnarus (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Du kannst doch auch einfach die 2 Stecker vom Mainboard ziehen (ATX und 12V) und das Netzteil dann so starten. Dazu brauch man doch kein 2. Netzteil...
Den Rest der Verkabelung läßt man einfach wie er ist.


----------



## Chukku (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Da er das 2te Netzteil aber schon hat, ist es halt der komfortabelste Weg, das auch zu nutzen.

Ich finde es jedenfalls extrem fummelig, so einen 24Pin ATX Stecker aus dem MB zu ziehen.


----------



## izanagi23 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Also ich hab scheinbar echt nen alkoholschaden von der hochzeit davon getragen hahhahaha 
Konnte heute Abend mal klar denken und überlegt was für nen wirrwarr..... 
Erstmal hatte ich die pumpe am fan power out des Netzteils, da gibts so nen Kabel 2pin micro, da ist eine Molex Buchse erweiterung dran.ich glaub der ist nur für Lüfter. Haben andere Amper?! Der hat nicht gereicht warum auch immer. Zuwenig saft vielleicht.
Am Power out für Geräte also das dickere kabel, da hab ich auch nen Molex frei. Hier hat das dann direkt funktioniert.
Hatte schon panik die pumpe is putt.

Morgen hab ich endlich zeit weiter zu machen  und diesmal nüchtern.


----------



## Crash-Over (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Und den scheiss mora
Chukku  du bist ein  Angsthase vom Dienst 
 Bevor der CPU bzw GPU kaputt geht schaltet sich  das Mainboard ab  man kann  sogar fast 3 min lang auch den CPU ohne kühler laufen lassen weil keine Last vorliegt. 
Nur weil es nicht ausprobiert habt wisst ihr sowas nicht und PCGH so ein Mythos aufgebaut hat  glaubt ihr es .


----------



## Chukku (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Ich hatte oben ja auch geschrieben, dass die Wärmekapazität des CPU Blocks hoch genug ist, um die Abwärme lange genug aufzunehmen, bis das Wasser angekommen ist.

Trotzdem geht man damit ein gewisses Risiko ein, das man auch vermeiden kann.
Das Risiko besteht nicht unbedingt darin, dass die CPU wirklich einen Schaden nimmt.. vorher schaltet natürlich das MB ab.
Allerdings wird der CPU Block selbst auf diese Art und Weise auch deutlich wärmer, als normal.

Bei meinem EVO Supremacy hat das zu Verfärbung (milchig werden) des transparenten Kunststoff-Inserts geführt.
Ich habs nämlich sehr wohl ausprobiert.

Kann natürlich jeder machen, wie er es für richtig hält.
Wenn man das 2te NT aber schon hat, sehe ich keinen Grund, es nicht auch zu nutzen.


----------



## Dagnarus (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Ach was. Ich hab BF4 gezockt, als meine Corsair H100i den Geist aufgegeben hat. Hat voll angefangen zu ruckeln und ich hab erst mal nen paar Minuten lang gesucht was das sein kann... inklusive mehrmals hoch und runter fahren und mehrmals BF starten. Bis ich mal auf die Idee kam die Temps zu checken und dann gesehen habe das bei der H100i das Licht aus ist... und man sich beim anfassen die Finger verbrennt weil die CPU bei 99Grad ist. Da throttelt die ganz gemütlich und arbeitet trotzdem weiter.


----------



## izanagi23 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Wollte euch schonmal vorab, bevor ich meinen Aufbau detailiert erkläre, einmal mitteilen das alles soweit funktioniert hat.
Das System läuft bei 25-27° CPU Idle (laut CoreTemp) oder 37° laut Asus Suit
und 32-34° (untere) GPU Idle 33-37° (obere) GPU Idle
32° Wassertemperatur
52°VRAM + PCH

CPU auf 1,17v und 4100mhz übertaktet (hätt ich nie gedacht das die das kann)

Unter Prime:
Die CPU Cores liegen mit 48 und 56 grad recht weit auseinander, ärgerlich, aber ich hab wirklich keine Lust alles abzubauen und neue Paste drauf zu machen. Der ganze Zirkus hat jetzt 2 Tage gedauert.
Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber bei 3,2 auf 4,1 CPU Takt max 60 Grad zu haben bei 33° Wasser ist doch recht gut oder.
VRAM lag bei 68° PCH bei 51°

Was mich enttäuscht hat ist die Tatsache das beide MSI Karten Spulenfiepen haben, aber nicht so laut wie Asus.
Werde sie aber behalten, ich denke das ist normal bei den 1080er. Eine andere Erklärung habe ich nicht.

Die Pumpe macht auch ganz schön krach obwohl sie doppelisoliert und auf nem Shoggy steht. Hab sie auf Minimum gestellt also 40%,1830rpm,  da ist sie sehr leise.
Der Radiator steht im Nebenzimmer und ist auf 40% mit 690rpm.


----------



## Chukku (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Sorry.. der Thread ist inzwischen zu lang geworden, um das nochmal schnell nachzugucken:

welche Pumpe hast du nochmal drin?


----------



## izanagi23 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

da muss ich selber nachgucken  hahahha, das ist die "VPP655 - PWM"

Watercool HEATKILLER® IV PRO
Aquacomputer Shoggy Sandwich
Alphacool Eisbecher 250mm Acetal 
Watercool MO-RA3 420 Pro
2x MSI Sea Hwak EK  1080ti

Rest steht in meiner Signa.


PS: so wie es jetzt ist, ist das System super leise. Bis halt die scheiss Spulen anfangen zu fiepen oder die Pumpe aufdreht da ich ab 50 Grad die Pumpe höher stehen habe.
Sehe aber gerade, das der PUMP_W die Temps von der CPU als Referenz nimmt und nicht die des Wassersensors. Ist das richtig so ?!


----------



## SpatteL (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Die Pumpe brauchst du überhaupt nicht zu steuern.
Einmal auf einen Wert eingestellt, der leise ist, und gut ist.


----------



## Chukku (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Also normalerweise ist die Pumpe selbst unter Vollast ziemlich leise, wenn sie vernünftig entkoppelt ist.
Es sei denn, du hast noch kleine Luftblasen drin... klingt es denn so, oder ist es das rein mechanische Geräusch, das dich stört?

In jedem Fall, wie Spattel schon schrieb:
Mit dem Regeln der Pumpe nicht übertreiben... sobald das System erstmal entlüftet ist, kannst du sie eigentlich auf ca. 60% laufen lassen.
Damit hat sie auf jeden Fall genug Förderleistung und sollte auch wirklich leise sein.


----------



## izanagi23 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Also momentan steht sie auf 40%, kleiner geht nicht. Da ist sie auch nicht hörbar. Aber 50-70% ist es eine art Turbinengeräusch.
bei 90% ist sie wieder leiser.
Das nervige Geräusch ist aber eher die Vibration. dumpfes brummen. Das Gehäuse viberiert bis zum Fuss. Kann sein das die Isolierung zu dick um die Pumpe gelegt ist und das Gehäuse drückt.

1840rpm bei 40% ist das angenehmste. Ab 45% höre ich sie.

PS: Luftblasen gibts hier und da noch. Eine ganz große war im Grafikkühler, da sie ja horizontal liegt konnte die Blase nicht entweichen, da musste ich den Rechner schütteln.


----------



## Chukku (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Hast du einen Zusatz im Wasser oder kühlst du im Moment nur mit dest. Wasser ?

Ich hatte auch mal den Fall, dass meine D5 Pumpe zwischen 50% und ca. 80% unangenehm "gejault" hat. Erst ab fast maximaler Stärke war das "Jaulen" dann weg aber dann gab es leichte Vibrationen.
Hatte zum dem Zeitpunkt aber nur dest. Wasser drin. 
Als ich dann Innovatek Protect mit hinzugegeben habe, war das Geräusch weg... diese Mittelchen schützen nicht nur vor Korrosion und Algenbildung sondern helfen auch ein bisschen bei der Schmierung der Pumpen.


----------



## izanagi23 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Aha ????? Ich habe hier nur Anti Corro-fluid von Aquatuning. Eine 1:50 Mische mit dest. Wasser habe ich daraus gemacht.

Edit: sehe gerade das ich zur falschen Zeit die zwei Grafikkarten gekauft habe. Weder die MSI cashback Aktion, noch die Destiny 2 Aktion noch irgendeine Spiele Bundle Aktion ist derzeit aktiv. Joa, passt ja zu meinem chronischen Pech was


----------



## Chukku (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Die Cahsback Aktion von MSI ist schon noch aktiv. Bis heute genau genommen.

Allerdings sind 1080tis davon nicht betroffen  

Aktionsprodukte - MSI Promotions


----------



## izanagi23 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Das ist wirklich fast unverschämt. Selbst alte Karten sind noch in den Aktionen, aber die teuersten natürlich nicht. Vielleicht sind sie "zu neu" ? und werden erst später in die Aktionen genommen um zusätzliche "nicht sofort Käufer" anzulocken.

EDIT: ich habe meine Rendersoftware getestet wie schnell sie ist mit 7000 Cudas. Lässt sich sehr angenehm mit arbeiten, bis auf das nervtötende Spuelfiepen das aus dem Rechner kommt bei jeder Mausbewegung bzw. Rechenzeit.  hmpf
Vor allem sind es gleich zwei Karten die gleichzeitig Fiepen *kopf*
Im amerikanischen Foren laß ich auch viel von Coil whine da muss man schon glück haben.

EDIT2: Bin gerade im 3D am arbeiten. Die Wassertemperatur steigt aber ganz schön. die GPU auf 53° und Wasser Temp auf 38°
Übrigens aus dem Mora kommt keinerlei Wärme, ich könnte quasi die Lüfter auch ausstellen. Kann es sein das der Mora passiv alles kühlt das die Lüfter garnix bringen ?
Erhöhe ich dagegen die Pumpe von 40 auf 70% fällt die Wassertemp von 39 auf 35 grad.


----------



## izanagi23 (3. Juli 2017)

*Ready Wakü*

Wie versprochen einmal der Aufbau der WAKÜ:

Wie man erkennt geht alles ohne viel Umwege das frische Wasser vom Nebenzimmer Radiator einmal durch die Wand zur CPU,
wird dann an den AGB übergeben, verliert durch die Verteilung mit dem Vorrat bereits Temperatur, geht dann runter zur Pumpe,
von dort direkt weiter zur GPU2 und dann nach oben zur GPU1, um von dort aus dem Gehäuse heraus in das Nebenzimmer zum Radiator.

Zum optischen Einheitsbild wurde das Mainboard in 10 Stunden Arbeit mit einer Aluplatte verkleidet, gebürstet und lackiert. Anfangs schwarz Vintage, gefiel mir dann aber nicht, also wurds schwarz-glanz.
Dazu ein kleiner Deckel für die HB Bridge und eine Abdeckung des unteren Case Bereichs um die zwei gehäuselüfter zu verstecken,
die etwas hässlich aussahen da ich sie 3cm anheben musste damit sie richtig Luft saugen können und nicht summen.

Die Pumpe wurde mit einem Dämmgehäuse verkleidet bestehend aus Schicht Alubutyl und zwei Schichten Dämmschaum.
Das ganze auf einem Shoggy montiert.

Um dunklen sieht es unspektakulär aus da noch keine UV Lichter installiertert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





OFFTOPIC:

Bin gerade dabei im Gaming die Karten zu testen. Was hab ich mir bloß da ins Haus geholt. Die MSI ist erbärmlich... ich kann max. 100mhz übertakten und bekomme dann 1911Mhz O.o
Ich weiss das ist schon das Maxime an 100mhz beim OC aber mit der Strix bin ich ohne wasserkühlung auf 2080 gekommen. Klar ist es im SLI völlig latte aber mir gehts ums Prinzip einfach, in Relation zu hohen Kosten hohen Qualitätsansprüchen und Wasserkühlung. Es wird dem ganzen irgendwie nicht gerecht. Ich überlege sie zu verkaufen. 

Hab auch mal nen Video mit dem Spulenfiepen gemacht. Spulengeräusch

Die Karten derzeit zu verkaufen bei den Mondpreisen gerade wird ja nicht schwer sein.
Der Haken an der Sache ist... wie bekomme ICH dann meine neue Karten.
Ich habe mir die " 1080 Ti FTW3 Hydro Copper" von EVGA ins Auge gefasst. Leider gibt es die nur in den USA vom Hersteller direkt. Auf Anfrage ob sie mir diese nach Germany schicken bekam ich eine Absage.
Auch der deutsche Retailer sagte mir das dauert bis die nach EU kommen.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Dein Spulenfiepen ist schon krass. 
Ansonsten gute Arbeit... gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## izanagi23 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Also ich habe eine Zotac Arctic Storm aus den USA bestellt. Erstmal nur eine.
Fakt ist, das sie wieder nicht in mein Gehäuse passen wird obwohl sie das Terminal unten hat und nicht in der Tiefe. Genau das aber, macht ein SLI schwierig. 
Denn man muss über mehrere Ecken gehen. Quasi nach unten, nach vorne, nach unten, nach hinten. Das sind 4 !!! 90grad Winkel Adapter. Was sich nach Horror anhört ist glücklicherweise eh nicht möglich...
denn von einer Karte zur nächsten ist nur 1,7cm Luftraum bei einem 3slot SLI. Ein 90er Winkel ist aber 2,5cm hoch. Man ist also gezwungen vom Mainboard weg zu arbeiten. Heisst 2x 90grad Adapter von einer zur nächsten Karte.
Das heisst, ich habe wieder eine Tiefe von 17,5cm und mein Case hat nur 16cm Verfügbar. Die Glasplatte werde ich nicht draufbekommen.
Also da hat Lian Li keine saubere Arbeit geleistet!

Nun gut, wenn ich es so umsetze habe ich aber noch das Problem das auch die Karte Wasser bekommt, das heisst einmal rein und einmal raus. Hier ist es UNMÖGLICH geradewegs reinzugehen. Ich werde in der obersten Karte also schon wieder einen Winkel brauchen.
Lediglich die untere Karte würde geradewegs den Schlauch der Pumpe bekommen. Das alles ******** aussehen würde brauchen wir uns ja nichts vormachen. Ich hoffe erstmal das ich kein Spulenfiepen bekomme.
Sonst gehts zurück in die USA und ich muss 30€ Versand zahlen und mit dem Zoll rumschlagen die Einfuhr zurückzubekommen.

EDIT 20.07
Also ich habe zwei Zotac Karten hier. Beide Fiepen. Ich bin mir zu 90% sicher der Auslöser kommt woanders her. Aber das herauszufinden wird schwierig. Zum einen das stundenlange rumbauen und die Hardware die ich eben nicht hier habe.

EDIT 22.07
Habe von einem Freund eine Karte bekommen die kein Spulenfiepen haben darf. Diese bei mir eingebaut und siehe da... Spulenfipen.
Auch die Ersatzkarten vom Zweitrechner Fiepen im Hauptrechner. 
Heisst, die 8 Karten sind es garnicht auslösend gewesen sondern eine andere Komponente.
Er hat das selbe Netzteil wie ich, jetzt bleibt eigentlich nur noch das Mainboard. Kann das tatsächlich auslöser sein ?


----------



## izanagi23 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

So ihr lieben, das hier ist mein Abschlussschreiben. Nach Monate langer Recherche, Warterei, Ärgerei, hin und her und Entscheidungsqualen... ist die Geschichte am Ende.
Ich bedanke mich für die zahlreichen Anteilnahme  ja so kann man es echt ausdrücken bei der traurigen Entwicklung ^^
Und vielen Dank für die kompetenten Ratschläge.

Also Fazit, ich muss mich mit den Spulendiepen anfreunden. Alle 1080 ti Karten haben das Fiepen. Der eine hört diese mehr, der andere weniger.
Was daran liegt das das Gehör auch manchmal empfindlicher ist und wohl einige auch einen geschlossenen Rechner besitzen der gut isoliert oder weit entfernt aufgestellt ist.
Ich hatte ja auch zwei 980ti gehabt die total still waren. Aber nachdem wir jetzt 10 Karten getestet haben, ist ganz klar das die 1080er Serie einfach anfällig dafür ist.

Die Arctic Storm ist in Rechner meines Kumpels auch hörbar, ein klein wenig leiser aber.
Das heisst auch die anderen Komponenten haben hier EInfluss drauf. Da er das selbe netzteil wie ich hat, kann es nur noch am Mainboard liegen das das Fiepen reduziert.
Es macht keinen Sinn weitere Karten zu testen, denn ich denke 10 Stück sind repräsentativ genug um zu urteilen das es keine Karten gibt ohne Fiepen.
Mein Kumpel hatte nämlich zu "seiner" Karte auch gesagt "nö ich hab kein Spulenfiepen" bis er dann mal beim offenen Rechner mit Ohr in 100cm Entfernung des besseren belehrt wurde.

Jetzt kann ich wieder alles anschließen und damit leben. Die Glasplatte ist nunmal kein Schalldämpfer 
Aber ansonsten funktioniert alles. Foto schick ich noch gleich nach.


----------



## SpatteL (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Auch wenn es das gleiche NT ist, sind die doch nicht identisch, würde da evtl noch ein anderes testen.


----------



## EntelligenteEnte (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Auch wenn es das gleiche NT ist, sind die doch nicht identisch, würde da evtl noch ein anderes testen.



Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Falls du also ein zweites Netzteil zur Hand haben solltest, könntest du das mal ausprobieren. Außerdem könnte es sogar sein, dass nicht die Grafikkarten, sondern das Netzteil selbst fiept und du das nur falsch gehört hast. Wie gut du das gehört hast, weiß ich nicht, da ich die Diskussion hier nicht weiter verfolgt habe und daher nicht genau weiß, wie du bei der Identifikation der Quelle des Spulenfiepens vorgegangen bist.


----------



## izanagi23 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: i7-6900k + 2 GTX 1080ti custom oder kompakt WaKü ?*

Gute Frage, ich gehe mit dem Ohr bis an die Karte. Und das Handy habe ich bei den Aufnahmen auf die Karte gelegt, der vibrierende Ton ging direkt ins Handy über.

Ich habe Netzteile bestellt zum testen.

Übrigens ist mir aufgefallen das ich seit den neuen Karten jetzt 35° statt 31° Wasser im Idle habe. Ärgerlich.
Also die oberste Karte ist im Idle 32° warm und die unterste 38°



EDIT 30.07
Ich habe zwei Top Netzteile von Corsair nun getestet. Bei beiden habe ich das Spulenfiepen dennoch.


----------

